# The Heretic of Wyre - Part II



## Sepulchrave II

Nice, clean thread...



**

First, Eniin ‘Restored’ Nwm.

Once the group was back in the Druid’s glade, the Planetar invoked a ‘Righteous Might’ and grew to a height of twenty feet. He beat his wings powerfully, causing a downdraft as he took off.

Mostin almost passed out.

Nwm attuned himself to his torc, and perceived that both the remaining ground-borne Templars and the Inevitables were still approaching the glade. He wondered why – surely the innate location ability of the Inevitables would have revealed Eadric’s presence as ten miles to the west, or just registered ‘absent’ during the time spent in Mostin’s extradimensional space.

The Druid caught a whiff of smoke on the air. Sh*t, he thought. He quickly changed his perception and located his bear, Tostig, who seldom strayed far from the glade. He was two miles away. Nwm immediately whistled, and summoned a small sparrow, which alighted on his arm. He twittered a few times, and the bird flew off. He hoped that Tostig had not forgotten the routine.

Mostin looked the other way. Too many birds today, he thought. Too many.

Nwm invoked a storm through his orb, apologized to the Alienist, changed into the form of a giant eagle, and took to the sky. As he flew upwards, the voice of Eadric – somehow superimposed upon that of Eniin – echoed in his mind.

PLEASE EXERCISE RESTRAINT

The Druid looked westwards. Less than a mile distant, in a semicircle half a mile wide, fire was eating through the forest and advancing towards the glade.

Restraint was going to be difficult, he fumed.

"Can you cause me to fly?" Eadric asked Mostin.

"No," the Alienist replied. "I’m all out of those." 

"I can do _this_." Tahl said.

Two Celestial Pegasi appeared.

"Very appropriate. That will do nicely," Eadric said. He and Tahl mounted the shimmering winged horses.

Yet more feathers.

"They travel very fast," Mostin warned him. "If you engage the Kolyaruts, beware of their ‘Enervations.’"

"What else do they have?" Eadric asked.

"‘Fear,’" said the Alienist. "‘Hold Monster.’"

Tahl invoked a ‘Negative Energy Protection’ upon himself, and Eadric a ‘Spell Immunity’ to Enervations and Holding, and both took to the air. 

"I want one," said Iua, pointing to the Pegasi.

Mostin looked apologetic, and flew off, followed by Ortwin and Nehael. Iua grumbled and drew on her elemental heritage, invoking an ‘Air Walk.’ It would have been painfully slow progress, but she bent her mind to the airs around her, and the wind began to blow powerfully at her back.

Within ten seconds, she overtook Mostin and Ortwin, smiling condescendingly as she flew, and leaving a gale in her wake. Having a Djinn as a father had certain perquisites.

"So, er, we’ll just stay here then," Tatterbrand explained to the Templars.

**

Eadric outpaced even Eniin, driving the Pegasus to its limit. As he flew, he drew Lukarn and invoked a ‘Holy Sword.’

As they approached the enemy, the Paladin observed the Zelekhuts moving out of a rolling cloud of smoke to his left. The Planetar moved to intercept them. On the ground below, the Kolyaruts were targeting him with ‘Enervations’ and ‘Hold’ spells before they took to the air. They had dispensed with the ‘Fear’ effects, given his paladinhood. Eadric glanced behind him, to see that Tahl had drawn his flaming greatsword. Further back, flew Iua, and yet further, the Demoness, Ortwin and Mostin.

Nwm had banked off towards the Templars and Eadric hoped that he didn’t do anything too drastic.

Mostin’s voice, carried on a ‘Whispering Wind’ reached his ears.

"Oh, and ‘Suggestion,’" the Alienist said. "And ‘Vampiric Touch,’ too."

Eadric sighed, urged his mount downwards, invoked the power of the Strength domain, and immediately cut the first Kolyarut from the sky.* The speed and momentum of his assault carried him onwards – safely, he thought – until his mount was simultaneously struck by three ‘Enervations’ and evaporated.

Tahl wheeled down after the plummeting Eadric, and Nwm invoked a mine of ‘Poison Vines’ on the five Templars, paralyzing one of them and entangling two others. He was exercising restraint, but expected some kind of retaliation. The Templars, however, made no resistance. All were watching the celestial spectacle in the sky above them.

As the Inevitables consulted their programming – unsure if the huge form of Eniin presented a threat or not – the Planetar spoke a ‘Holy Word,’ instantly banishing three of the five Zelekhuts from the Mortal Plane. The two remaining gyred and targeted the celestial with spells, which failed to overcome his resistance. Eniin struck rapidly with his greatsword – grown to a full three-fathom length – and reduced one of the flying Inevitables to its component parts.

Ortwin winced as he saw Eadric fall eighty feet, bounce off a conifer, and crash through the branches of an oak tree before he struck the ground with a ‘thud.’ Tahl followed rapidly and dismounted next to him. The Bard quickly unstoppered a bottle and consumed a potion of ‘Haste’

Mostin cackled madly and detonated a sonic and a quickened ‘Magic Missile’, as he approached, and Iua realigned the winds around her into a spherical configuration. She began to tread downwards towards the ground. All of the remaining Kolyaruts were now descending upon Eadric and Tahl –two of their three designated primary targets, conveniently located next to each other. Abruptly, they winked out, invisible to all save Mostin and the Planetar. Tahl concentrated upon the Eye of Palamabron, which hung around his neck, and a ‘Zone of Revelation’ instantly brought the Inevitables back into sharp focus.

The six Kolyaruts crashed into Eadric and Tahl, and a brutal melee followed. Tahl evaded, and cast a ‘Greater Magic Weapon’ upon his flaming sword, even as they were pummeling him with vampiric attacks. Eadric hewed at them as they tried to overwhelm him, each successive attack draining more of his strength. 

Iua leapt in from the rear and rapidly struck a Kolyarut five times with her rapier. Wholly ineffectively. Sh*t, she thought, and backed off. They paid her no heed, and continued their assault upon the Paladin and Inquisitor. Eadric dropped one.

Mostin arrived and ‘Disintegrated’ another, and let yet another quickened ‘Magic Missile’ off. Ortwin flew down and made quick work of a third. Still, undeterred, the three remaining Kolyaruts focussed their attention on Eadric and Tahl. Mostin threw another ‘Magic Missile’ – this time, not quickened. He was almost out of offensive spells, and his last sonic would have hit too many allies.

Iua summoned a burst of ‘Chain Lightning,’ and Eadric, Ortwin and Tahl hacked and slashed. By the time that Nwm arrived, it was over. Strange components lay strewn around, and Mostin eyed them with interest.

"Where is Eniin?" Eadric asked.

"I believe he is remonstrating with the Templars," the Druid replied. 


**

At the celestial’s command, the Templars presented themselves to Eadric.

"What is on the other side of the ‘Prismatic Sphere?’" The Paladin asked.

"Urqual, a warrior-priest, was performing another calling," one replied. "He was opening a ‘Gate’ to Oronthon’s Heaven. He planned to bring Enitharmon through, to punish you, although Lord Rede expressly forbade the calling of celestials."

"Did he now?" Eadric said, half-amused. "Why do you suppose that was?"

He was answered with silence.

It began to rain – hard – as Nwm’s ‘Control Weather’ finally manifested itself. The fire in the wood was gradually quenched as the group – except Nwm, Mostin and Eniin- proceeded on foot to Kyrtill’s Burgh.

Nwm returned to his glade, and spoke with Tatterbrand, Jorde and Hyne. As he stood there, Tostig – rather late – lumbered out of the trees, pushed him to the ground and licked his face. Tatterbrand was used to the scene, but Tahl’s cohorts found it somewhat disturbing. Tostig was as large as an elephant.

The Planetar went immediately to the keep, and persuaded the remaining Templars to submit themselves to Eadric’s justice before he departed. 

Mostin remained in the vicinity of the battle, looking over the remains of the Inevitables. He picked up a severed arm, and inspected its complex mechanisms.

Fascinating, he thought.

**


The hour which followed was grim and depressing. The charred remains of Eadric’s servants, and the members of the garrison who had been captured, were pulled down from their pyres, and the smoldering logs were dowsed. Beneath the Steeple, those six who were incarcerated were released – apparently the Temple had stopped short of condemning the minors to death. All of the eleven remaining Templars were stripped of their possessions, and shown into the cells in their place. None lifted their voices in protestation.

Three hours later, the ‘Prismatic Sphere’ finally collapsed, the power of its magic exhausted. Eadric, Ortwin and Tahl ascended the Steeple, and stood on top of the Tower.

Three Templars – one of them Urqual, whom Eadric knew from his days in the Inquisition – sat motionless upon the roof. All were breathing, but none registered the presence of the Paladin or his friends. Stricken by some form of catatonia they rocked, and drooled, and babbled.

Their eyes were blackened pits, as if some terrible light had burned them from their heads.



**
**




The most powerful known wizards in Wyre and its dependencies at the end of the Seventh Century were, in no particular order of precedence, Jovol the Grey, Hlioth the Green Witch, Waide of Hethio, Mostin the Metagnostic, Shomei the Infernal and Tozinak. 

They were, compared to those great names of history such as Tersimion and Fillein, a group of only moderate power. Nonetheless, they commanded considerable resources and, had they so chosen, could have exercised great influence in the temporal affairs of Wyre.

Jovol was never seen. An Ogre-Mage of enormous talent and power, he lived in a tower built upon an inaccessible aerie high in the Thrumohar mountains where he, presumably, performed some kind of research. No-one knew what kind. No-one had spoken to him for twenty years, and his only means of communication with his peers – who at other times doubted his existence – was through the medium of dreams.

Hlioth the Green Witch, who enjoyed appearing in the form of a wood-nymph, was the oldest of the group, and may have been immortal. She had abandoned the pursuit of arcanism years before and taken up the practice of druidry – something which most of the wizards in Wyre regarded as an insane departure from the pursuit of truth. She maintained no permanent home, but would occasionally be encountered by unsuspecting travellers in the deep forests of western Wyre, where her perverse sense of humour would manifest itself on those unfortunate enough to arouse her interest. Once every year, at midsummer, Hlioth would hold a revel which, occasionally, other wizards were invited to. The location and nature of the gathering was always a closely-kept secret until the day before, and her choice of guests apparently random.

In comparison, Waide, Shomei, Tozinek and, to a lesser extent, Mostin the Metagnostic, were more conventional in their outlook. 

Waide was a Transmuter of high credentials, although criticized for his conservatism and lack of inventiveness. Through diligence, organization and the systematic pursuit of his art, he achieved notable results. Inspiration was a faculty he did not possess in great measure, but his sheer perseverance and bull-headedness ensured his inexorable rise to the ranks of the mighty. Every day, without fail, Waide would rise at dawn and enter his study. His laborious and time consuming methods of investigation slowly, little by little, gave results. Waide would retire, sleep for two hours, and repeat the same process day after day, year after year.

Shomei the Infernal, unsurprisingly, liked devils. She admired their organized nature, their ability to _get things done_, and had romantic notions about how badly they had been treated in the great revolt. Shomei, although not evil – at least in the conventional understanding of the word – had taken various diabolic lovers, produced a number of half-fiend offspring, and subsequently abandoned them. They were miserable creatures from whom Shomei constantly expected some kind of vengeful attack. Despite the protestations of the Church of Oronthon – who found her understandably suspicious – Shomei lived in a manse near the city of Morne. The Temple was in no way assuaged by the fact that that the architectural style of the building was in many ways influenced by the palace of the Adversary in Nessus. Shomei possessed a second dwelling – an abandoned fortress on the Astral Plane – in which she spent an increasing amount of time. Devils could visit her there without going through the tedious procedure of compacting and calling. These included her latest infernal suitor, Titivilus, a Duke of Hell in service to the Arch-Fiend Dispater.

Tozinak never appeared the same way twice, whether through his own fancy or perhaps because of some magical experiment that had gone terribly wrong, the effects of which he had never bothered to correct. He dwelt in a modest house on an island in the still waters of Lake Thahan, and despite his constantly changing aspect was, in fact, a very affable and personable man. Illusion was his specialty but he did, at times, work magic for the local fishermen who regarded him as something of a demigod. His estranged sister, Qiseze, had been slain on the Elemental Plane of Fire by the Cambion Feezuu – Qiseze having retired from the Prime some ten years before. Saddened by the loss of a sister from whom he had grown apart, Tozinak was first gratified by the death of Feezuu at the hands of Mostin the Metagnostic, and then depressed again when he learned of her new incarnation. He brooded but did nothing because, despite his genuine good-nature, Tozinak was something of a coward at heart.

*

Mostin the Metagnostic was regarded with mixed feelings by the other great wizards of Wyre. Jovol paid him little or no heed – although in this regard Mostin differed little from the other powerful mages – and the Alienist had long since given up trying to contact the Ogre-Mage for the exchange of useful news, spells or items. Mostin had only once been invited to one of Hlioth’s gatherings, and had found the Green Witch to be rather difficult company. Although her magical resources were extensive, her interest in arcana was not, and Hlioth’s pursuit of druidry involved a definite evangelical side. Cavorting with nymphs and dryads was all very well, Mostin had thought, and made for an amusing distraction, but it hardly constituted a worthwhile investment of time and energy.

Waide was a stuffy pedant, and hence closest to Mostin in disposition, although the Alienist cared little for him. He was moved by transmutation only – _nothing_ else was of the remotest interest to him, and Mostin found this narrow-mindedness intolerable. After all, there was room for a good deal of eclecticism in magic, and a sound knowledge of other schools often informed theories in the field of specialization. 

Shomei, on the other hand, was one with whom Mostin at once possessed a natural rapport. She shared his Goetic inclinations – although in her case, she had gone somewhat further than the Alienist deemed advisable – and was attractive to boot. Mostin was disturbed by her misalliances with a number of Infernal dukes, however, and had not paid her a visit in several years. His own mentor, the Alienist Vhorzhe, had been a frequent visitor to Shomei’s manse until his unfortunate death**. It was from Vhorzhe that Mostin also developed a passing interest in diablerie.

Tozinak and Mostin were on polite, if not amicable terms. They shared little in the way of mutual interest, and the Alienist found the Illusionist’s constant shape-shifting rather baffling. Nonetheless, it was difficult not to like Tozinak – he was agreeable and threw fine parties, at which wizards of varying ability and persuasion would hob-nob, boast of their accomplishments, and attempt to humiliate their rivals. Mostin would occasionally visit these congregations, although his eeriness and precise logic often left those with weaker wills feeling disturbed.

Aside from those six already mentioned, a number of other mages of noteworthy, if lesser, power existed. The Enchanter Idro, who dwelt deep within the forest of Nizkur, was an erstwhile acquaintance of Mostin, although the Alienist had not visited him since his attempted manipulation of Ortwin of Jiuhu to slay his rival, Troap. Idro was mean-spirited and grabbing, and exercised dominion over a number of creatures – mainly feys – in his locale. To be so old, yet to have grown so little in terms of aspirations and accomplishment, spoke of both a limited ability to master magic _and_ a lack of diligence.

Troap, on the other hand, enjoyed a reputation for benign – if erratic – intervention in the affairs of the great forest. The Feys considered him kindly and, despite his goblin blood, even the Elves paid him little heed. Troap’s existence was unknown to Mostin for many years, and the Alienist often wondered how many other wizards pursued their art in utmost secrecy, preferring a wholly solitary lifestyle to even the most infrequent of contact with their brethren.

Idro and Troap, and others of their ilk – including Griel (an evoker), Dauntun of Gibilrazen (a diviner), Rimilin of the Skin and the Hag Jalael – represented the ‘second tier’ of mages in Wyre. There were, perhaps, a dozen in all and in a few cases (notably Rimilin and Jalael), they approached the great mages in terms of their power and resources. They possessed a range of specialities, and their characters – as viewed by the general populace - ran the gamut from benign and well-liked (like Dauntun) to ruthless and despised (like Rimilin). As a group, they demonstrated little cohesion, but most were known to each other and, barring vendettas traceable to real or imagined wrongs between them, they co-existed in relative peace.

Mostin brooded, and wondered if they would find out that he had broken the Great Injunction. He had been disguised – albeit in a minor way – and the captured Templars had, along with Tahl, Hyne, Jorde and Tatterbrand, been sworn to secrecy. Would any of them – maliciously or inadvertantly – let the news slip? Would divinations cast by other Temple clerics reveal him as the culprit? Would news of ‘sonics and devils,’ get out? Did any of the mages possess some kind of magic which alerted them to a violation of the Injunction? Did any of them care anyway? His paranoia, never far absent, reasserted itself as he considered an even more frightful possibility:

Would Ortwin get drunk, and spill the beans?







*This was one of those depressingly ‘Heroic’ moments. Spirited Charge + Holy Sword + Temporary Strength of 40 + Critical Hit = 104 points of damage.

**The circumstances of Vhorzhe’s death are still uncertain, but are known to have involved a pseudonatural Yuguloth. All corporeal creatures have pseudonatural analogues, even outsiders. I have house-ruled that Alienists may summon either the ‘standard’ or pseudonatural version of creatures at their discretion, and Mostin’s summonings tend to be split around 50/50. There is generally no reason _not_ to summon the pseudonatural version, except for purposes of flavour - they are always at least as potent as their standard counterparts.


----------



## AvarielAvenger

Impressive.  Another great piece of work, Sepulchrave.  I'm curious, are you planning on using the Psudonatural Template found in the Epic Handbook?  

I'd also like to say I absolutely love how detailed your worlds is, especially the important NPCs.  The varying Wizards in this campaign are very impressive, and the way you handle those of faith is very well done as well.


----------



## Darklone

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> **This was one of those depressingly ‘Heroic’ moments. Spirited Charge + Holy Sword + Temporary Strength of 40 + Critical Hit = 104 points of damage.*




Thanks for answering my last post


----------



## Bob Aberton

Hey, Sep:

This is probably the best Story Hour on the boards.  Are you a professional writer or something, because this is better written than a lot of fantasy novels I've read.

(/brown-nosing)

Good cliff-hanger at the end, by the way.  I really hope Mostin doesn't get found out by the other wizards - he's cool!

(shameless, self-absorbed plug)

Why not read my Story Hour http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13494]here[/URL] 

(/shameless, self-absorbed plug)


----------



## Jeremy

Magnificent as always Sepulchrave.  Of all the Story Hours I read, yours is the most entertaining and engrossing.



> **This was one of those depressingly ‘Heroic’ moments. Spirited Charge + Holy Sword + Temporary Strength of 40 + Critical Hit = 104 points of damage.*




Spirited Charge = x3
Holy Sword = x2 vs evil
Critical Hit = x2
Strength of 40 = +15
Holy Sword = +5

Could have been worse, against an evil creature that's not a construct it could have easily been 1d8+20 x 5 or 5d8+100 or 122 points of damage.  Or he could have done it with a lance for 7d8+140.  

"And lo', Eadric charged forth on his magical steed, empowered by the might of God and wielding his Holy blade blessed in the light of Heaven.  And he did stike forth a mighty blow that flashed in the Skies of Wyre, rending his foe asunder in one stroke of God's Hand bringing Justice for the atrocities for which they were partly responsible."

or

"Eadric blew the nuts and bolts outta that poor bugger."

Gotta love mounted paladins.  I wonder why the others enervated the mount so quickly?    ((I hope Eadric managed to wheel his pegasus out of the way of one of the blasts with his Mounted Combat feat.  ))


----------



## Lazybones

(enters new thread, looks around, pulls up a comfortable chair, orders a drink)

Ah, excellent.  Looking forward to another thread chock full of high-level goodness.

LB


----------



## Broccli_Head

Great end to a horrible battle! 

Glad to see Eadric take to the skies and lay into his foes with steel!

Scary revelation about the warrior-priests. Reminds me of the movie _Event Horizon_. But presumably their eyes were burned out by the glory of Oronthan.

Guess what!? Now I'm subscribed to this thread also!


----------



## Cheiromancer

A truly brilliant story, tremendously thought-provoking.

For what it's worth, here's my spin on things:

Cynric of Morne did indeed lose Oronthon's grace.  He was placed in a "faith vs proof" dilemma, and failed the test.  After receiving Rintrah's revelation about what Eadric was up to, he waited for proof that it was Oronthon's will that an attempt be made to convert Nehael.  Until this happened he could neither support nor oppose Eadric, but left him on his own.  And thus Oronthon neither supported nor opposed him, but left the Prelate to his own devices.  Without divine protection, he was easily assassinated by Feezuu.

Which left the Curia to respond to the situation. They interpreted Cynric's unexpected, violent demise as a sign of Oronthon's disfavor (and I agree), and assumed (correctly) that Cynric should not have sat on the fence in this issue.  So they chose a side.  Good for them.  Unfortunately, they chose the wrong side; they chose to steadfastly oppose Eadric.

The Curia decided to have Eadric arrested and tried.  I think that was OK, actually.  A fair hearing and discussion of all the evidence is the best way for the truth to come out.  But they too discovered what Cynric had discovered; not all was being revealed to them.  Their requests for answers from Oronthon went unanswered.  Again they had an opportunity to consult their conscience and, in the freedom granted by the silence of Oronthon, do what was right.

Had Eadric stayed in the power of the Curia, he would have died.  Either burnt at the stake as a recalcitrant heretic, or assassinated quietly during his year in seclusion.  So Rintrah roared, and he was rescued.  Actually, I believe that Tahl had already decided to follow his conscience and liberate Eadric, and thereby opened himself up to the Messenger.

A strong theme of this story is the necessity to follow your conscience.  Whether it is Nehael's repentence, Eadric's mercy to the succubus, Nwm's actions, Mostin's denial of the Great Injunction, they all repeat this motif.  Eadric's victory must come not because everyone is impressed by the sight of a planetar, not because they are all conquered by the Trans-axiomatic armies, but because his opponents come to have faith in his goodness.

Oronthon is giving the Curia lots of hints; the summoned Deva who refused to attack the "heretics," the Eladrin who wept when forced to attack them.  The defection of Tahl the Incorruptible.  But they've dug themselves into a hole, and they keep digging it deeper.  They are too sure of their infallibility.  I think they hold too much confidence in that arsenal of theirs.

Anyway, that is what I think.  Rather than hijack the thread, I'll be happy to trim this post and start another, if folks think that is best.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Are you a professional writer or something, because this is better written than a lot of fantasy novels I've read.




Nope, although I've had vague aspirations in that direction in the past. I also agree that 90% of fantasy novels are utter crap.


Cheiromancer:

I've never had my writing analyzed for allegorical content before, and its quite enlightening. Given the group (Zen Humanist, Neo-Pagan, Lapsed Catholic, Party Animal and ex-Hippie), it's not surprising that some weird stuff sort of 'spontaneously arises.' I won't say who's who, but you can probably guess.

[Is it ever _really_ possible to play anyone other than yourself in an RPG?]

Anyway, all comments are welcome. Especially nice ones



> [The Curia have] dug themselves into a hole, and they keep digging it deeper. They are too sure of their infallibility




As this post reveals, things may be starting to unravel...




> I'm curious, are you planning on using the Pseudonatural Template found in the Epic Handbook?




I haven't got the ELH yet, although I imagine I might need it pretty soon. Is the template any different from the one in 'Tome and Blood?'



Anyway, 'Detect Magic' is a damn useful spell if used with a bit of inventiveness...




**


"What happened?" The Bishop of Hethio asked Lord Rede of Dramore.

"We are still unsure," Rede confessed. "I detailed Asser with scrying the events as they unfolded at Deorham. It appears that a powerful mage intervened and, later, a Celestial of great potency."

"Mostin the Diabolist?"

"That seems likely," Rede concurred. "Devils were present. But why the Celestial? This is a terrible omen."

"It is conceivable that it was bound to Mostin’s service unwillingly…" Hethio began.

"It was a _Planetar_ for Heaven’s sake," Rede responded. "That hardly seems possible."

"He has uncanny powers," Hethio said, "but I agree. More likely is that the scrying was somehow foiled. Powerful wizards can cause any image they desire to appear to an observer. Hence, we may _never_ know the true course of events as they unfolded, or even if our sensor is revealing accurate information now."

"In which case," Rede said, "Mostin – if it was him – would have kept his own presence secret. This hardly seems consistent."

"Was he positively identified?"

"No. The wizard appeared in the guise of a Thalassine swordsman."

Hethio thought for a moment. "No matter. In any case, we should begin circulating the rumour that Mostin the Diabolist has violated their precious Injunction. If nothing else, it will serve to smoke the real culprit out if it is not Mostin – which I doubt."

"There is something else," Rede said slowly. "Tramst is gone."

"He is on retreat," Hethio explained.

"No, he is _gone_." The knot of doubt in Rede’s stomach was quickly growing.


**


The next morning, Eadric sat in judgement at Deorham. Eleven Templars stood before him. Three more sat upon the floor, mumbling incomprehensibly in their madness.

"It’s hard to know exactly what to do," he said with disarming honesty. "I suppose I could return you to Morne, to tell the others at the Temple what happened.  I somehow doubt that any of you would be given the chance to speak, however. You would be considered ‘enchanted’ or ‘seduced’ at best, or maybe branded as heretics and anathematized - or worse.

"I had considered having you put to death: as feudal master of Deorham, let alone in light of my religious authority – which, hopefully, you now acknowledge – it would be well within my rights. You have committed murder. You illegally seized my estate. You have willingly closed your ears and eyes because it is the most expedient, convenient and easiest thing to do. Worst, you lack the courage to question your own convictions – which I don’t expect you to understand.

"If I show leniency and mercy, there is a danger that it will be considered a political act, designed to elicit popular support, and you will be regarded with suspicion. If I am stern, you will become martyrs to the cause."

The Paladin sighed.

"I have decided that Urqual and the others who were rendered insensible in their efforts to open a ‘Gate’ will be taken to the Abbey of Osfrith – with the consent of the sisters, of course. They will be well cared for, and may, hopefully, come to peace with themselves in time. Whatever judgement was exacted upon them is beyond my remit, and I will not interfere.

"The rest of you are free to do exactly as you please. There are no constraints upon you. You may return to Morne, enter monasteries, become farmers, leave Wyre, or remain in my service. I leave the choice to you. If you choose the last, then Tahl will intercede for you, and you may atone. How you expiate your sins is a matter for him, yourselves and Oronthon."


The Eleven Penants, who from that day dressed in unblazoned sable, became Eadric’s fiercest proponents.


**

Nwm, who had no stomach for the judgement – whichever course Eadric chose to follow – wandered with Nehael and Tostig in the trees near his glade. Three hundred acres were burned – although not all irretrievably. The largest oaks near his own sanctum were untouched, but he grieved the loss of many old friends as much or more than the Paladin’s servants.

Determining through the medium of his torc exactly which trees were beyond his help, and would die despite any efforts he might make to save them, Nwm used ‘Plant Growth’ to cause saplings to shoot forth in their vicinity, and then enriched them with seeds of fertility.

"Now we just have to wait for two hundred years," he said to the Demoness.

"That’s not long," she smiled.

"The Planetar laid its hands on me when it ‘Restored’ me," Nwm said.

"Yes. I hope it doesn’t cause some kind of religious experience, and preempt your conversion to Oronthonianism. That would leave me looking rather stupid."

"That will _not_ happen," Nwm grinned. "Did you speak with Eniin?"

"There was no need." Nehael said.

"What exactly _is_ your relationship with the Celestials, Nehael?" Nwm asked archly.

"We are on amicable enough terms," she replied. "Rintrah invited me to return to Oronthon’s Heaven, but I declined the offer."

"You have spoken with the messenger?" Nwm asked.

"Several times, since this began."

"Are you a double agent?" Nwm asked, half humourously.

"I am a _free_ agent, Nwm. I am a contemplative, remember? Mysticism is mysticism at the end of the day. I care little for form."

"Then why Uedii?"

"She is kind," Nehael answered. "And gentle, and forgiving. And ruthless and violent and uncompromising. I appreciate the paradox – it leads to realization. It is interesting to me that you find the same dichotomy in Oronthon difficult to accept."

"I _know_ Uedii. I do not know Oronthon."

"Mostin would say that ‘gnosis’ is not enough."

"Mostin is insane," Nwm said.

"Mostly," Nehael agreed. "But he is beyond all religious concerns. In that respect he is completely liberated."

"And you?" Nwm inquired.

"I am the voice of moderation," she replied. "I represent the ‘Middle Way.’"

"And if there is no ‘Middle Way?’"

"Then you make one," she answered.


**



"She has conjured demons," Mostin said. "A goristro, a succubus, dretch, quasits, maybe others."

"And what, exactly, do you propose we do about it Mostin?" Eadric asked. "She is nearly two thousand miles away. If I were to hunt down every diabolist and demon summoner within two thousand miles, I’d have a very busy – and probably brief – life."

"Might I remind you that this _particular_ demonist is the one responsible for Cynric’s dea…" Mostin began.

"We don’t know that," Eadric interrupted. "She may have no recollection of the events. I can hardly pass judgement on her for something that she would have done, had events transpired differently."

"In any case," Mostin continued, "she is afflicting the local populace with necromancy, child sacrifice and other unspeakable rites. Do you feel no compunction to help?"

"I cannot be everywhere, and do everything. I’m sure that there are agencies in Shûth which can deal with her, if they choose to mobilize themselves."

Mostin snorted. "I thought that you were supposed to fight wherever ‘evil presents itself.’ Two thousand miles is no excuse – with the mirror, distance is irrelevant."

Eadric sighed. "Perhaps you should open a gate to the Abyss, and I should go through and start a campaign. After all, there is plenty of evil there, and distance is irrelevant."

"Don’t be absurd. There is a difference," Mostin said. "We _cannot_ conquer the Abyss, and we _can_ end Feezuu’s threat. It would be doing a lot of people a big favour. The local community would appreciate it. The wider magical community would benefit from it."

"And you would get to keep your ‘Robe of Eyes’ without fear of reprisals," Eadric said sardonically. 

Mostin fumed. "I’ve just violated…"

"…the Great Injunction to save my sorry ass," Eadric finished for him. "I know, Mostin, and I really appreciate it. And I appreciate the way that you dealt with Eniin, as well. But it doesn’t change anything. I cannot simply drop my responsibilities here and go romping off to some necropolis in pursuit of someone who may or may not pose a threat at some point in the future. At least give me time until things have quietened down a little – we _are_ in the middle of a war, in case you hadn’t noticed."

Ortwin sighed. Times had certainly changed.


**


Feezuu wondered who had sent the ‘Prying Eyes’ into her abode, and fear almost overcame her. Her assassin? An agent of Graz’zt? One of a hundred others that she had, at some time in the past, affronted or enraged? Or, perhaps, merely a curious local mage of some ability. Her divinations had come too late – whoever the culprit was, they were undetectable, or had vanished.

The Succubus Kalkja, who had spied one of the eyes, had continued to act as if she was unaware, and for that Feezuu was grateful. Hopefully, whoever sent them didn’t know that she knew she had been observed.

The Cambion had waited for an hour, during which time she prepared a number of minor divinations, and then exited the mausoleum. She had paced around the sand-worn tombs in the blazing heat of the afternoon sun, her magical sight inspecting the area for any lingering auras.

She soon found a melange of every conceivable variety of magic, lingering signatures in the air which marked the passage of a number of powerful dweomered items. There were two ‘streaks’ of residual energy, each testifying to potent magic, both of which ended abruptly at the same point in space. 

Not a ‘Teleport,’ she thought to herself. The residual signature appeared as some kind of conjuration, not a transmutation. A ‘Gate’ or portal? But from where? 

Feezuu returned to her crypt and waited six hours, before venturing forth again. All of the signatures had disappeared.

Whoever they were – and the dispersion of residual magic had indicated at least two of them – they possessed powerful magical adjuncts (but of less than artifact status). Their means of arrival and departure had utilized an unconventional kind of magic.

The Cambion considered her options. She could relocate – either to another portion of the Prime, or to another Plane entirely. This was drastic, but might be warranted. She could fortify her position as best she could, and use what wards she had available to her. She could compact with a creature who could determine the source of the threat – maybe even the identity of her assassin. She could attempt to engage more allies – although she was rapidly running out of ways to pay them. She loathed the prospect of moving, especially as her higher spell valences were within sight again.

In the end, she decided to take a risk. Feezuu summoned one of her Quasits.

"You will ‘Commune’ for me," she said.

"‘Communing,’ is not covered in our compact," the tiny Demon said slyly. "Do you wish to renegotiate?"

"No. This is a one-time exercise. I will give you one larva."

"I require five," the Quasit demanded greedily. It was an outrageous sum, but Demons are seldom slow to seize a perceived advantage.

Feezuu hissed. "You would do well to remember that your kind are easily come by. I will give you one larva, or I will engage the services of another who is more tractable."

"Very well," it agreed grudgingly. "Which Lord do you wish me to contact?"

"Not a Lord or Prince," Feezuu smiled. "Demogorgon."

The Quasit shuddered.


----------



## Suldulin

excellent updates. . . 

hrm. . . I get the feeling mostin is headed for some trouble and pain. . .


----------



## Green Knight

Looks like I showed up just in time for an update! 



> The Eleven Penants, who from that day dressed in unblazoned sable, became Eadric’s fiercest proponents.




Love little details like that. 

Anyway, who's Demogorgon? Of course I recognize the name, but I'm not all up on specifics, here. Don't go back to 1E days, as I started playing in 1990 (Unearthed Arcana is about the only 1E book I've ever read). 



> I've never had my writing analyzed for allegorical content before, and its quite enlightening. Given the group (Zen Humanist, Neo-Pagan, Lapsed Catholic, Party Animal and ex-Hippie), it's not surprising that some weird stuff sort of 'spontaneously arises.' I won't say who's who, but you can probably guess.
> 
> [Is it ever really possible to play anyone other than yourself in an RPG?]




Ooh, ooh! Let me try!  

Eadric - Lapsed Catholic 
Nwm - Neo-Pagan 
Ortwin - Party Animal 
Mostin - Zen Humanist 

Guess that makes you the ex-hippie.


----------



## Fade

Yay!


----------



## Sammael99

Green Knight said:
			
		

> *Ooh, ooh! Let me try!
> 
> Eadric - Lapsed Catholic
> Nwm - Neo-Pagan
> Ortwin - Party Animal
> Mostin - Zen Humanist
> 
> Guess that makes you the ex-hippie. *




My take would be 

Eadric - Zen Humanist 
Nwm - Neo-Pagan 
Ortwin - Party Animal 
Mostin - Ex-Hippie 

Which would make Sepulchrave the Lapsed Catholic...

Somehow I can see Mostin being played by a Zen Humanist


----------



## AvarielAvenger

Heh.  Sepulchrave earlier identified himself as a fully lapsed Catholic, remember?  So with that out of the way, I'd say:

Eadric:  Zen Humanist.
Ortwin:  Party Animal.
Nwm:  Ex-Hippie.
Mostin:  Neo-Pagan.


----------



## Jeremy

. . . . . . . . . . . . .

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<speechless>

Query.  Is there any height to which your groups imagination, inventiveness, and creativity _can't_ soar to with ease.

I'm not sure if you guys inspire me with greatness or sicken me with jealousy right about now.

<bumps the counter on the wall up one>

Wow.

<wow counter is somewhere between 5 and 6 hundred at this point>


----------



## Broccli_Head

*more thanks...*

Enjoyed Mostin's attempt to convince Eadric to take out Feezu! 

And Nehael and Nwn's philosophical discussion. 

but...we need some more Iua and Owrtwin...please.  I guess to me they still represent the "adventurers" . The others have too many obligations. 

It amazes me how stubborn the Curia has become. Nice to see some more defections, however.


----------



## AvarielAvenger

The Curia is now facing the proverbial "rock and a hard place".  If they continue this war, they will likely lose, having exhausted most of their high level magics, and being faced with a number of extremely powerful, high level PCs.

However, if they stop the war, it would be an admission of failure, or, much worse, a mistake.  Since the Curia is supposedly infallible, if they stop this war, they would be admitting it was a bad idea to follow it.  The only way they could prevent this is more religious twisting of logic as seen in most real world religions.  Heh.  

IE, it was neccessary to fight against Eadric, but we were never meant to win, it was merely a neccessary trial that had to be faced, etc.

Anyway.  Sepulchrave, I don't have T&B, so I can't say if the ELH template is the same.  The ELH template is quite powerful, however, so I doubt it.  For example, a Psuedonatural Troll is CR 21.


----------



## Green Knight

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> *Heh.  Sepulchrave earlier identified himself as a fully lapsed Catholic, remember?  So with that out of the way, I'd say:
> 
> Eadric:  Zen Humanist.
> Ortwin:  Party Animal.
> Nwm:  Ex-Hippie.
> Mostin:  Neo-Pagan. *




Damn, you're right. I forgot about that. 

Hmm. I mostly agree with that, though I'd probably switch Nwm and Mostin around. I figure the Druid player is a Neo-Pagan and the Alienist player is an ex-hippie. 

Then again, I was wrong about Sep, so what do I know?


----------



## Hammerhead

It would be very funny if Feezu decides she needs to locate the one who is spying on her, and goes on a quest to locate a "Discern Location" spell.


----------



## Avarice

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It was a Planetar for Heaven’s sake," Rede responded. "That hardly seems possible."
> 
> "He has uncanny powers," Hethio said, "but I agree. More likely is that the scrying was somehow foiled. Powerful wizards can cause any image they desire to appear to an observer. Hence, we may never know the true course of events as they unfolded, or even if our sensor is revealing accurate information now."
> 
> . *




Amazing.  Are there no bounds to this man's capacity for self delusion?  I wonder how many more defeats it will take before Hethio's erstwhile allies on the Curia feed him to the fires and proclaim for Eadric?

As always Sep, great stuff!


----------



## drothgery

<bump> The Heretic stays on page 1, darn it...


----------



## Green Knight

"_Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh 

Ohoh-ohohoh-ohoh-ohoh_ 

*STOP! 

BUMPING TIME!*"


----------



## Cheiromancer

Does Dan (Mostin's player) post on these boards?

I would dearly love to see the details of his unique spells.


----------



## tleilaxu

doink


----------



## Cheiromancer

I think Mostin should go on a little holiday.

I'm sure his wizard brethren don't really want to go to all the trouble of hunting him down and casting _imprisonment_ on him.  Even if it was a real big violation of the injunction.  If he hides out in his mansion for a couple of years (until the crisis blows over), he should be fine.  At the very least, he should hide until he researches _Mind Blank_ (which blocks _Discern Location_).

Now, what questions should Feezuu ask Demogorgon?  I would suggest the following:

1.  Did Grazz't or a member of Grazz't's court kill me or have me killed?

_No_

(so her old associates are not necessarily hostile to her- she might be able to get help from Ainhorr!)

2.  Was the individual who spied on me with the _prying eyes_ present at my death? 

_Yes_

(the two incidents are connected!)

3.  Did the individual who spied on me kill me?

_Yes_

(Very closely connected.  Her assassin *is* the one who was spying on her.)

4.  Did my assassin kill me at the behest of another?

_No_

(so it isn't the cohort or summoned/compacted ally of her real enemy)

Now the thing is, Feezuu will want to know more about her assassin.  If she asks "Is the individual who killed me an outsider?" or "Did the portal recently established near my lair come from another plane?" the answer will be "yes," which will throw her off.  (As a 10th level alienist, Mostin is now an outsider, and his study is not on the prime material plane).  Two bad she can't simply ask the assassin's name; it would be a one word answer, but not "yes" or "no."  Let's say she asks

5. Is my assassin native to this world?

_Yes_

6.  Is my assassin a wizard known to me, either personally or by reputation?

_Yes_

(She knows it is a spellcaster, since s/he cast _Prying Eyes_.  This spell is not a clerical spell (barring some funky domain, so likely a wizard.  A powerful wizard, if s/he could defeat her.  And how many powerful wizards are there in the world?  She probably knows most of them, at least by reputation.)

Oh, and I have a guess about _Mostin's Myopic Emanation_.  It creates a blurry area around the caster radius which grants progressively greater concealment to creatures more than 5 feet away.  Mind you, they get concealment from you, too.  But nice for avoiding archers, and you can still use your area attacks.  Am I right?

All this was just to *bump* the thread back onto the first page, but I thought I would add some content, too.


----------



## Jeremy

Green Knight said:
			
		

> *"Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh
> 
> Ohoh-ohohoh-ohoh-ohoh
> 
> STOP!
> 
> BUMPING TIME!" *




Can't Touch This!  Er, this story hour that is.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Anyway, who's Demogorgon?




Originally, a demon prince from 1e. I've, er, reworked him a little. You might call it an upgrade.




> Heh. Sepulchrave earlier identified himself as a fully lapsed Catholic, remember? So with that out of the way, I'd say:
> 
> Eadric: Zen Humanist.
> Ortwin: Party Animal.
> Nwm: Ex-Hippie.
> Mostin: Neo-Pagan.




Swap me and Lombard (Eadric) around, and you've got it. I have never been a Catholic - Lombard may have said that he was, and you misremembered.



> For example, a Psuedonatural Troll is CR 21.




Eek!



> Does Dan (Mostin's player) post on these boards?




No, but he does browse from time to time. I've actually asked all of the players to stop reading this thread, as there is now info in it that they shouldn't know. The game has almost caught up with my posts.



> I would dearly love to see the details of his unique spells.




I keep forgetting to ask Dan. I _will_ try to remember. I did have copies, but I can't find them.




> At the very least, he should hide until he researches Mind Blank (which blocks Discern Location).




Heh. He already has 'Mind Blank.' I don't think he is aware of the Sage's ruling on these two spells, and he hasn't asked me about it. I'm going to give him time to figure it out by himself. Before you shout "FOUL!", I should say that Dan is VERY aware of his spell repertoire, and needs no encouragement from me in this matter. The wording of the spells in the PHB is such that he _ought_ to ask about the efficacy of 'Mind Blank.'

If he doesn't, I'll probably let an NPC drop the info on him at a crucial juncture.


----------



## Green Knight

> Heh. Sepulchrave earlier identified himself as a fully lapsed Catholic, remember? So with that out of the way, I'd say:
> 
> Eadric: Zen Humanist.
> Ortwin: Party Animal.
> Nwm: Ex-Hippie.
> Mostin: Neo-Pagan.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Swap me and Lombard (Eadric) around, and you've got it. I have never been a Catholic - Lombard may have said that he was, and you misremembered.




Hmm. Well, at least I was right about Eadric and Ortwin on my first try.  



> Originally, a demon prince from 1e. I've, er, reworked him a little. You might call it an upgrade.




I remember the_ name_ from 1E, but that's about as far as my knowledge of him, goes. Any chance you can post your version of him in the Rogues Gallery? 

*eagerly anticipates the next update like a schoolgirl*


----------



## tleilaxu

sepulchrave... i asked this a while ago but figured i'd try again...

What level did these characters start? How long have you been playing the game? Also, do you have Mostin's spell descriptions?

I think you run a very happy ship


----------



## Cyronax

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *sepulchrave... i asked this a while ago but figured i'd try again...
> 
> What level did these characters start? How long have you been playing the game? Also, do you have Mostin's spell descriptions?
> 
> I think you run a very happy ship *




I think the story implied (during Eadric's trial) that at least Eadric and Nwm (and probably Ortwin to) started out as first level characters due to the fact that they fought off a trio of dretches who had attacked Eadric's father.

-------------

Sep I know you said that Wyre's characters had been converted all the way from 1e stats, so I bet there's tons of old backstory  that has gone before (esp. since it takes a long time to level up in the older editions)........

Anyway, I just want to er....ask (or reask I should say) if you could tell us a bit about 'what has come before.' 

Thanks in advance, 
C.I.D.


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio has arrived and after reading the wonderful updates, waits for more_


----------



## Jarval

Another bump.  This is staying on page 1 goshdarnit!


----------



## Krellic

I thought things had gone quiet on the original thread!  Ha! Back to epic tales in a pre-Epic campaign.

I cannot help but wonder how many times the Great Injunction has been enforced, especially with a mage of Mostin's power - and downright trickiness.

High politics and low-dealings, you can't beat them!


----------



## Cheiromancer

I'm sure Sepulchrave doesn't need any ideas, but I suspect that Mostin is going to start to get some funny dreams.  The _dream_ spell is a one way communications, but I suspect his fellow wizards will have a lot to say to him.  And there is no saving throw against a _dream_.  For brief communications, they can use a _sending_

Then will come a _demand_ or six, that he turn himself in.  There is a saving throw, but if enough come, he will fail one eventually.  Other wizards can throw some _nightmares_ into the mix.  I wonder if a _gate_ can be opened to his sanctum?

I argued before that the Injunction is unenforceable.  Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> I remember the name [i.e., Demogorgon] from 1E, but that's about as far as my knowledge of him, goes. Any chance you can post your version of him in the Rogues Gallery?




I haven't statted Demogorgon, or the Adversary. They are Intermediate Powers, and far above the rest of the Demons & Devils.

E.g. Satan's encounter with Chaos, Night, Demogorgon etc. in "Paradise Lost."




> With loudest vehemence: thither he plyes,
> Undaunted to meet there what ever power
> Or Spirit of the nethermost Abyss
> Might in that noise reside, of whom to ask
> Which way the neerest coast of darkness lyes
> Bordering on light; when strait behold the Throne
> Of Chaos, and his dark Pavilion spread
> Wide on the wasteful Deep; with him Enthron'd
> Sat Sable-vested Night, eldest of things,
> The consort of his Reign; and by them stood
> Orcus and Ades, and the dreaded name
> Of Demogorgon ; Rumor next and Chance,
> And Tumult and Confusion all imbroild,
> And Discord with a thousand various mouths.




As has been mentioned before, Milton and Blake inform Oronthonian cosmology.



> What level did these characters start? How long have you been playing the game? Also, do you have Mostin's spell descriptions?




Nwm, Ortwin and Eadric all started at 1st level, but I was not the DM. I retrofitted all three into my campaign world when they were around 10th level. Mostin was custom built at 15th level to replace another character that Dan had previously played but had been killed - a monk called Skaddius. Around 6 months of real time passed during which Dan was not playing. Mostin's backstory is pretty extensive, though - his player put a lot of effort into it.

Skaddius was killed by the Nalfeshnee, Cerothumulos.

Wrt Mostin's spells: yes. Keep pestering me, though, or I'll forget to get the full descriptions from Dan.




> Anyway, I just want to er....ask (or reask I should say) if you could tell us a bit about 'what has come before.'




It would take a long time, and I'd have to reconstruct too much from memory - I haven't got any notes at all for the period prior to the Despina crisis. I'm afraid that it's unlikely...although, inevitably things will 'pop up' during the course of this thread which hearken back to previous sessions.



> The dream spell is a one way communication




Ahh, great minds and all that...


----------



## tleilaxu

you said you'd tell us the story of how eadric found contundor 

I'm also curious how ortwin found dread githla and mostin got his mirror of mental prowess....


----------



## Talaysen

I don't bump that often, but this thread is beginning to fall off the main page, so...*BUMP!*

Can't wait for the next update, Sepulchrave. This tale gets more interesting with every post - and now that the Curia has shown how blind they can be, I imagine things will really be heating up.


----------



## Riekhan

bump


----------



## starwolf

*tsk*tsk*...musn't allow the Heretic to fall off the first page...

*bump*

(this thread deserves a "sticky")


----------



## drothgery

I seem to have joined the legion of Heretic-bumpers.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

If we are legion then is Heretical now Orthodox?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Demons and Celestials Again*

Another update.

There is a significant amount of backstory in this which will prove necessary to understanding subsequent posts. We played twice last week, and there is a lot to relate. I will attempt to post again tomorrow or the day after. Things are happening fast.

A nodality, as Graz'zt would say...



**

The peninsula of Ardan, which thrust eastwards into the Ocean of Iarn was, for the most part, a wild and inhospitable country. Its central uplands – at first sight, deceptively green and welcoming – were in fact riven with many steep-sided valleys, prone to flooding in the spring thaw. The grass, although covering the hillsides abundantly, was of the short, springy variety and bespoke a poor soil, unsuitable for little besides goat-farming. Westwards, the slopes gradually became less severe, the loams more fertile, and the woodlands more abundant until, finally, they gave way to the rolling hills of Trempa and Tomur in eastern Wyre.

Ardan itself was one of Wyre’s ‘satellites.’ Never fully subdued, it technically owed tribute to its larger neighbour, although its numerous kings, lairds and chieftains – even those whose lands marched on Wyre proper – tended to be neglectful of their feudal duties. Ardan’s inhabitants were fierce, independent, conservative in their customs and immensely jealous of their traditions. The fact that they were regarded as uncouth, mead-swilling bandits did not dissuade successive Wyrish magnates from hiring contingents of Ardanese cavalry: they were generally regarded as producing the best mounted archers anywhere north of the Thalassine.

Orthodoxy was, and never had been, popular in Ardan. Oronthon was worshipped, certainly, but he was an older, less developed aspect of the divinity who had been influenced by six hundred years of Wyrish dogma and sophistry. He presided over a small pantheon of saints and quasi-deities, each of whom embodied ideals germane to the Ardanese way of life. In generations past, the Archbishops had attempted to bring Ardanese practice more in line with that in Morne, and, in the period when the Mission’s influence had outweighed that of both the Temple and Inquisition, proselytes had entered Ardan.

The fact that the Orthodox missions had accompanied punitive raids from the kings of Wyre for nonpayment of tribute, was viewed with natural cynicism by the Ardanese, who simply moved further into the hills and began protracted guerilla campaigns against their occupiers. The pattern continued for generations until, at long last, the Orthodox church gave up. The ‘Ardanese Question’ was left unresolved, and was eventually forgotten.

Ardan was, therefore, a natural choice for the communally oriented Urgic Mystics. The Urgics maintained that they represented an alternative interpretation of Oronthonianism. They made no truth claims, because part of their creed was that _truth is subjective_. Small groups had, with the blessing of various Ardanese chieftains (many of whom viewed them sympathetically), established peaceful communities in the hills of central Ardan, where the land was poor and space was plentiful. They coexisted amicably enough with the natives, although they maintained a certain distance. Intermarriage was rare, due to the fact that most of the Urgic Mystics were celibate. Every once in a while, those worshippers dissatisfied with Orthodoxy in Wyre would find their way into Ardan and join a group of cave-dwelling heretics, and retire from the troubles of the world.

One particular cleric, having experienced some kind of revelation, made his way there. He wasn’t entirely sure why.

"I had not expected it to be quite as easy to speak with you," Tramst said. He sat, dressed in his armour, on the floor of small cave. It was sparsely furnished and resembled a cloister in its austerity.

The cave’s occupant - a man of forty years or so - was unwashed, sported a large, matted beard, long tangled hair and wore only a simple garment, made from a single piece of coarse linen.

"We are a community, not a hierarchy. Why should speaking to me be difficult?" The man asked.

Tramst grunted. "Rintrah has informed me…" he began.

"Why do you trust a celestial’s message rather than your own insight?" The man interrupted.

"Lord Oronthon sent…" Tramst began again.

"Why do you trust a deity’s words rather than your own insight?" The man smiled.

Tramst sighed. Why had the Messenger sent him here? What could it possibly accomplish?

"Important events are occurring in Wyre which…" Tramst tried again.

"I am well aware of the events you speak of," the man interrupted again.

Tramst closed his mouth abruptly. This made no sense. Rintrah had sent him to seek advice from those who denied the ultimacy of the Celestial’s –even Oronthon’s - own words. His mind reeled.

"Good," Orm said. "That is the beginning. Paradox must precede understanding."

Tramst thought briefly. "Why am I here?" He asked.

"Why must there be a ‘Why?’" Orm retorted.

"I am here," Tramst said decisively.

Orm shook his head.

"I am."

Orm said nothing.

"I?" Tramst ventured.

Orm slapped him.

(Silence).

Orm smiled. 


**


At Tahl’s behest – on advice from the Planetar Urthoon, with whom the cleric _communed_ - Eadric consented to the calling of more celestials. The same morning that the Paladin passed judgement upon the Templars, the ex-Inquisitor performed a series of rites which brought four Movanic Devas with flaming swords onto the Prime plane. They were charged with remaining in the vicinity of Kyrtill’s Burgh, to dissuade further efforts by the Temple to capture the keep. Remaining in invisible form, they flew silently and tirelessly in the air around the castle: a warning to all those who had eyes to see.

"There is something else," Tahl informed Eadric. "I have appointed an Archon to guard you. It will remain ethereal, manifesting where required."

"Is that entirely necessary?" Eadric asked.

"It is a precautionary measure," Tahl said.

"Were you advised to do this also?"

"Explicitly," Tahl admitted. "Your life must be safeguarded."

Eadric sighed. The weight of responsibility and expectation was beginning to make itself felt. 

"The Archon is called Zhuel," Tahl continued. "He has already revealed something rather disturbing, and communicated it to me."

Eadric looked quizzical.

"There are residual traces of taint in the ether nearby."

"Demons?" Eadric asked, swallowing.

"It is likely," Tahl said. He looked nervous. "Ed, they may have been there for some time. I hadn’t thought to regularly scan the ethereal around you."

The Paladin groaned. He had a good idea who might have sent them to spy on him. "We have to tell the others – especially Mostin," he said. "He is _not_ going to like it."


**

Mostin, of course perceived the Devas around Kyrtill’s Burgh. What was felt as a stirring of the air by others present, was revealed to the Alienist as a statuesque winged form which gyred gracefully in the nearby sky, its wingtips often coming within a few feet of those standing on the battlements. They regarded Mostin with impassive, expressionless faces which nonetheless seemed to convey a judgemental quality.

"I am returning to my manse," he informed Eadric, Nwm and Ortwin, "where there are no birds. If you wish to…"

"We need to talk," Eadric said grimly. 

**


Mostin sat silently and said nothing. Ortwin regarded him curiously, unsure whether the Alienist would cry, scream or explode a random object with a sonic.

"I think that it’s a safe bet that whatever it was, it was sent to spy on _me_," Eadric said.

Mostin did not speak.

"Well?" The Bard finally asked.

"I’m thinking," Mostin replied.

Ortwin waited.

"I am trying to recall the times during which you and I were present together," Mostin said to the Paladin, "and I can’t see that this adds any particular danger to my situation – aside from being scrutinized by the lackey of a Demon Prince. Assuming it _was_ dispatched by Graz’zt, of course. If it – or they – were in the service of Feezuu, this might prove awkward for me."

"Zhuel said that the trace of evil was faint, and no Demons were at hand," Eadric said optimistically.

"Unfortunately, that means nothing," Mostin said. He gritted his teeth. "I will need to sniff around a little. I need to know which areas of the Prime are coterminous with the tainted ethereal. And I need to prepare several spells."

With the aid of Tahl and the Eye of Palamabron, who communicated with the ethereal Zhuel using gestures and body movements, Mostin located the residue of evil in the airs above Kyrtill’s Burgh. Tahl gestured for Eadric – and, more importantly, the celestial who watched over him – to retire to a safe distance. The Alienist made an _Ethereal Jaunt_ and invoked a _Vision_. 

Upon his return to the Prime, Mostin looked exhausted. "The names of Chr’ri and Chomele were revealed to me – I am unfamiliar with either of them."

"They are Succubi in the service of Graz’zt," Nehael said gloomily. "They must have _Plane Shifted_ with the help of a spell or device. Normally demons such as they – or I – cannot remain Ethereal for long periods of time."

Mostin sighed. Too many possibilities, he thought. He was beginning to feel like a straw blown about on the wind, and he didn’t like it. Feezuu. Celestials. The violation of the Injunction. Now this.

"I am going to take counsel with Mulissu, as she is one of the few people I know who is wholly dispassionate," he said. "What are your plans?"

"To return to the marshalling  grounds on the Blackwater Meadow," Eadric replied. "I feel that Deorham is secure. And Tahl needs time to inspect the scrolls confiscated from the Templars."

**

Tahl _wind-walked_ back to the encampment with Ortwin, Iua and Nwm: this time the bear, Tostig, accompanied the Druid. Eadric led the penitent Templars and the others on horseback, and arrived two hours later. 

Mostin walked to Nwm’s glade, passed through the portal to his retreat, and  _scried_ Mulissu’s abode with the looking-glass of Urm-Nahat. He walked through the mirror, and was immediately confronted with the Mephit doorward.

"You must wait," it chirped. "The Lady Mulissu is occupied."

Mostin grumbled. Did he have to endure this farce _every_ time he wished to speak with her?

Mostin sat twiddling his thumbs for three hours before he was finally admitted.

"My apologies," Mulissu said with surprising earnestness. "I gave instructions some time ago that, should you arrive, you should be admitted promptly. Evidently, Shrix forgot this."

Mostin scowled at the Mephit, who smiled smugly back.

"I have violated the Great Injunction of Wyre, have determined that a clone of the demoness Feezuu has migrated to the Prime, and I may have been subject to scrutiny from agents of Prince Graz’zt." Mostin announced theatrically.

"Really?" Mulissu asked, half-smiling. "I never understood that tedious Injunction. What will the other wizards do? Would you like some wine?"

"I don’t know if they know yet," Mostin said. "Or even if they’ll find out. I’ll have a glass of that green stuff that you keep."

"Do you have any legal arguments prepared, in the event that they pursue you?" The Witch asked.

"I am under a death sentence from the Oronthonian Church for failing to leave Trempa – I acted in self-defense. I can cite my haranguement by zealous Oronthonians in Morne as testament to this."

"And if this fails?" The Witch asked.

"I am no longer a resident of Wyre, or even the Prime Plane. I spend more than fifty percent of my time in my extradimensional retreat, and am therefore no longer subject to the Injunction. This is a technicality, but it may be pertinent."

"And if this fails?" The Witch asked.

"I am a transcended being, and no longer subject to the Injunction. I may act with Impunity. If the council fails to recognize this, I will demand that they pursue Feezuu forthwith or brand them all as hypocrites. The assassination of Cynric was a blatantly political act."

"And if this fails?" The Witch asked.

"My actions were against an overbearing, monotheistic regime which is implementing a virtual theocracy. Oronthonian dogma threatens the ability of mages to pursue their research peacefully, and my actions were in the interests of Wyrish wizards everywhere! I will encourage them to do the same, in order to protect their rights against an increasingly oppressive church."

"And if this fails?" The Witch asked.

"Even if found guilty, I will argue that the breach I made was a minor one, and does not merit the technical maximum penalty. I will appear contrite, and will try to bribe some of those who would condemn me. Well, what do you think?" 

"I have no idea," Mulissu confessed. "I think a more relevant question might be: ‘Do I have lots of magical gadgets that the other wizards want, and would they throw the book at me in order to get their dirty paws on them?’"

"Hmm," Mostin said. "You may be right. I hadn’t considered that."

"What of Feezuu?" Mulissu asked. "Does she pose a real threat to you, or are you merely being paranoid?"

"I don’t know that either," Mostin admitted. "I have no way of knowing how much of her former existence she recalls, and whether she has managed to fill the gaps in, so to speak. Which brings me to another question: how extensive is your Necromantic repertoire?"

"Somewhat underdeveloped," the Witch said. "One cannot pursue everything, and Necromancy has always struck me as a rather vulgar art."

"I concur," Mostin said. "But I assume that you would not turn down the opportunity of expanding it?"

"New dweomers are always pleasant," Mulissu confessed.

Mostin reached into his portable hole, and retrieved two slim volumes that he had pilfered from the body of the first Feezuu. The Witch inspected them carefully.

After some while, she spoke. "The value of these books is staggering," she said. "And I must admit that my greed outweighs any concerns that I might have about their owner pursuing me. Especially now that I have a permanent _Magnificent Mansion_ – for which, incidentally, I am indebted. What do you wish in return?"

"Her permanent elimination. We could easily do it together, Mulissu."

"Mostin," she groaned, "We’ve already had this conversation. I am beginning to think that you are more than a little obsessed with her."

"Mulissu?"

"Oh, very well," the Witch sighed.


**


Prince Graz’zt rested in morbid meditation, absorbed in the dark abyss of his own thoughts.

Although aware of Feezuu’s movements, he had allowed her to act as she would, secure in the knowledge that eventually, inevitably, she would succour either Ainhorr or himself directly for aid. Ensconced on the Prime, she might yet prove of value in any plots that he had devised.

The bitch had felt that she had shaken off his yoke. He smiled coldly at the absurdity of it. As if _anyone_ could. _Ever_.

_Nehael_, the Prince thought, bitterly. No longer under a celestial interdict – her atonement having taken a different route than initially expected – she was vulnerable again. She had precipitated a crisis in the church of the Enemy, at which Graz’zt had been perversely pleased, but now the tide was turning. His prognostications had revealed that the tide would inexorably shift in favour of the Paladin and his allies, even before Celestials had been brought into the equation. Oronthon was playing games with his followers, cleaning things up for some kind of renewal or revival. He must be thwarted.

A Planetar, Graz’zt seethed. On the Prime. His Foul 'Brightness' had gone too far, this time. 
His own spies, lurking nearby in ethereal form as they had for months now, had retreated at Eniin’s arrival – even as they had at Rintrah’s - waiting for the Planetar to leave. Now they could no longer safely return: avoiding the penetrating  Eye which the cleric wore around his neck was one thing – they merely had to stay out of range, and he was not always present in any case. But an Archon? 

Graz’zt cursed. Just one _ethereal jaunt_ from Nehael – that’s all it would have taken – and she’d have been fair game for the other succubi who lurked nearby. Damned Trumpet-Blower. His spies, who had reported to him instantly upon their return, had been dismissed, and they fled and left him in a mood of black contemplation. 

But Graz’zt’s foresight had already detected a nodality, a point in time when a number of unresolved events would begin to fall together and a pattern – which he must shape – would emerge. 

Somewhat later, he summoned Ainhorr. The Balor bowed his forehead to the ground.

"What has happened?" The Prince asked.

"Sire, moments ago, the Cambion Feezuu contacted me," Ainhorr replied. "She _banished_ one of the demons that she had compacted – a Bar-Lgura – and instructed him to bring a message to me. She intends to call him back to the Prime. She sends greetings to her Dreadful Lord, and relays news that she is building a base of power for his glorification. She awaits your orders."

"Doubtless," Graz’zt sneered. "And Kalkja?"

"She is continuing to make reports regularly. Feezuu used one of her Quasits to _commune_ with the Ancient.* Kalkja extracted this information from the Quasit, under threat of annihilation. The Cambion now knows that neither you nor I were instrumental in her assassination."

"Bring the Bar-Lgura," Graz’zt commanded.

Ainhorr bowed, vanished and reappeared moments later with the hairy, ape-like Demon. It quailed in the presence of the Balor and his master.

"When your mistress recalls you to the Prime," the Prince instructed smoothly, "you will relate our fondest greetings, and thank her for the efforts that she has made in our cause. You will tell her that _we have not forgotten her_. We will send another message – and messenger - shortly."

Graz’zt waved his hand, and the minor Demon vanished. "Bring me Uzmi,**" he ordered Ainhorr. "She has endured for a year, and I am feeling benign." 

Graz’zt stepped down from his throne and entered his sanctum – a void of unhallowed despair where his most potent magicks were wrought. At his merest thought, a dark pile of snow and ice appeared.

With his own bare, six-fingered hands, the Prince began to shape it into an effigy of himself.







*Demogorgon is not Tanar’ri, and his presence predates their occupation of the Abyss. His name is never spoken, even by the most potent of Demons.

**A Marilith punished for a minor slight that Graz’zt perceived. Uzmi was chained with adamantine dimensional shackles beneath a permanent _symbol of pain_.


----------



## Alejandro

So damn cool. Best story hour ever. Up you go!


----------



## Thebalor

Seconded.


----------



## grodog

Thanks for the update Sep!  Will you be revealing more about Graz'zt's court, as well as Demogorgon/The Ancient?


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: Demons and Celestials Again*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Another update.
> 
> 
> But Graz’zt’s foresight had already detected a nodality, a point in time when a number of unresolved events would begin to fall together and a pattern – which he must shape – would emerge.
> 
> *




Interesting...I am wondering what this turning point could be.  What does the demon prince have in store? 
I see alot of plotting by the demonic forces. What about the forces of light? Or is showing their overt action enough?

LOL! _Trumpet blowers_


----------



## tleilaxu

excellent... i assume you have more info from the two sessions? I wait eagerly for another post.


----------



## Horacio

'Excelent' is a word that doesn't do justice to this story.
In fact, I haven't found such a word yet...


----------



## Cyronax

Another great one! Sep you really are a superb and gifted writer.

C.I.D.


----------



## Jeremy

<knocks the counter up again>

Wow.

Horacio, there is no word, there is only "Wow".


----------



## Darklone

Jeremy, we used that one sooo often, it wears off. We're looking for something shiny new to match the quality of the updates.

Sep: Woooonderful!


----------



## Alejandro

Let's just make it an adjective or an adverb, in addition to being a pronoun.

"You're so wyre!" "God made me wyre."

"Wyre!" "I do not think that word means what you think it means."

"Are we there yet, Papa Wyre?" "Not yet, my little wyres."


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Thanks for the praise and support 

Its much appreciated.



Sooo...


**


"Well, what do you think?" Ortwin asked Mostin.

"I must admit, it is so deliciously simple that it just might work," the Alienist replied. "Has Eadric agreed to it?"

"He has already signed it," the Bard grinned. He handed over a single piece of parchment to Mostin.

It was a lease – for the use of the Steeple at Kyrtill’s Burgh by Mostin the Metagnostic for private research purposes - signed by Eadric of Deorham. It was backdated around six months.

"Temple Clerics trespassed on your lawfully rented property and performed conjurations. You were perfectly within your rights to protect it. The Injunction was not infringed."

"Quite so," Mostin said. The perverse twistings of Ortwin’s mind were a constant source of amazement.

"You should be aware that Eadric will not actually _lie_ for you," Ortwin said. "But he understands that this document could be misinterpreted, if you were to choose to be less than honest about when the lease changed hands. And you owe him three hundred gold crowns for back rent."

Mostin raised a single eyebrow.

"How was your meeting with the Storm-Witch?" Ortwin asked. "Did she furnish you with sound advice?"

"Mulissu seldom gives advice of any kind," Mostin replied. "But she has agreed to help me finish Feezuu off. Would you care to participate in a raid?"

"Naturally," the Bard replied. "I am on her hit list as well, if you recall. Exactly when did you have in mind?"

"In three or four days. Lacking Sonics, Mulissu has opted for Necromantic assault. She is cramming some new spells, from Feezuu’s own books, ironically enough."

"Her lightning?" Ortwin asked.

"Will be ineffective against demons," Mostin said, as though instructing a child. "But she has other tricks up her sleeve. Enchantments, Transmutations, Conjurations. We will need death wards and acid immunities again. I was rather hoping that Nwm would join us, even if Eadric does not. Where is he?"

Ortwin shrugged. 




**

Lord Rede of Dramore sat alone on his stool, beneath the empty Archiepiscopal throne in the Great Fane of Oronthon in Morne. Even before the failure of the latest of the schemes devised by himself, Hethio and the other powerful members of the Curia, the Grand Master of the Temple had begun to feel a niggling doubt in the pit of his stomach.

His efforts to suppress it had been unsuccessful.

As he sat and mused on events of the past year or so, he regarded the corpse of Melion – still lying in sombre state beneath the northern altar in the temple. The Inquisition was leaderless – its Grand Master slain by a pagan, and its Deputy, an avowed heretic, defected to the Enemy. The Curia was in tatters, with the Marquis of Iald gone – a target for future Temple reprisals, if things continued the way that they were going. The Bishop of Tyndur continually voted against _any_ measures which he tried to pass, irrespective of their nature, simply in an attempt to sow as much discord as possible.

The old bastard had finally shown some teeth, Rede thought ironically. 

And, latest in a catalogue of annoyances, raids by Uediian bandits _in Hethio_ – the most dependable and Orthodox of all of the Wyrish provinces. Yesterday, a Temple caravan ambushed, the guards slain and its goods seized. This morning, a chapel burned – after its valuables had been ransacked, of course. Rede had dispatched a dozen Templars and twenty men-at-arms to deal with the threat, but was finding that he had fewer and fewer resources to draw upon. The Temple Precinct was all but empty, most of its fighting members either entrenched near Trempa or guarding access to Iald. 

The Grand Master of the Temple did not notice the magical sensor which observed him.


Abruptly, disturbing his reverie, Rede saw a shadow enter the Fane through the Orangery door. Odd, he thought, no-one used that door at night.

Nwm the Preceptor walked calmly along the aisle.

"You!" Rede yelled, and with a speed which belied the weight of his armour, launched himself forward and drew the greatsword from his back in a single, fluid motion.

"Peace, Rede," the Druid said, holding his palm outwards. "This is hallowed ground. I will commit no act of violence here. Will you?"

"Guards!" The Templar roared – unnecessarily as, already alerted by his first yell, they were entering through the cloister doors.

Nwm cast a spell and both he and Rede were surrounded by a _wall of thorns_ of great height and thickness.

"Deceiver!" Rede yelled, and charged towards the Druid. Before he reached him, however, creepers had shot forth from the briar wall and pinned the Templar.

Nehael suddenly materialized.

"The Demoness! The Demoness is in the Fane!" Rede was yelling madly.

"Listen!" Nwm shouted.

But Rede, drawing on the immense Strength granted to him, burst through the entangling vines and clawed his way forwards.

Oh, for the Goddess’ sake, Nwm thought. But he was prepared for this. Rede groped wildly for a vine to hold onto, failed, and flew upwards under the effects of a _reverse gravity_. He landed on the arched ceiling of the nave eighty feet above with a ‘thud.’

"Now shut up, and listen," Nwm said.


**



Feezuu considered her position.
Her Bar-Lgura, called again back to the Prime, had delivered its short message from Graz’zt.

_We have not forgotten you. We will send another message – and messenger – shortly._

The Cambion pondered on the meaning of the words. A thinly veiled threat, to be sure, and henceforth she should watch her step carefully. Of course, Graz’zt did not trust her, any more than she did him. Both of them knew it. This was the nature of Abyssal politics, and was hardly unusual. It was the messenger that concerned her.

Feezuu summoned Kalkja, and asked for counsel from the demoness.

"The Prince is attempting to exercise dominion over you, Lady. Will you allow this outrage?"

Feezuu did not reply, unsure of the Succubus’ motives.

"What of your Assassin?" Kalkja asked, smoothly turning the attention away from the unanswered question. "Have you made further progress?" In fact, the Succubus already knew the answer to this, although she had heard no such admission from the Cambion’s own lips.

"A mortal wizard," Feezuu answered bitterly. 

"How did you determine this, Lady?" Kalkja asked slyly. But she was playing a dangerous game – Feezuu was no fool.

"Both of the Quasits _communed_ for me. Some questions I directed them to ask Demogorgon concerning my assailant, some regarding Graz’zt and his plots, others about the loyalty of my compactee demons." Feezuu’s face was expressionless, her eyes penetrating.

"Contacting the Ancient is a perilous enterprise," Kalkja effortlessly replied. 

"I intend to have the Quasits _commune_ on a regular basis," Feezuu lied. "Over time, a coherent picture will doubtless begin to emerge."

"They will demand high recompense," the Succubus reminded Feezuu.

"I will renegotiate their contracts with them," the Cambion said. "I find that I am no longer in the mood for counsel, Kalkja. You may depart."

The demoness bowed, and left. Feezuu watched her carefully.


Somewhat later, a Quasit appeared directly in front of Feezuu. It bore a seal made from the horn of some Abyssal creature in its hand.

Feezuu relaxed a little. Evidently, the Prince had not wished to send anything of great status through – it would have overtaxed him.

The tiny Demon grinned wickedly. "I have been instructed to inform you that you will call the Marilith Lady Uzmi to this location within one hour. You will not attempt to constrain her with magic. She bears important information which concerns you, regarding your assailants, an Oronthonian plot, and the whereabouts of at least some of your missing items. She is currently being briefed."

Feezuu’s inwardly heaved. Was there _nothing_ that she had kept secret, or was not already known to Graz’zt? She suspected a mole in her midst, and there was one obvious suspect. And the Prince had carefully placed the burden of expending magical power on her: he could have shunted Uzmi to the Prime by himself, although the diminishment in his strength might be of an unacceptable level.

Uzmi better not try anything funny, or the Cambion would blast her to pieces. Or die trying.


**


Nwm had rather more than a minute to get his argument across: not before the Templars had hacked their way through the _wall of thorns_ – that would take them far longer. But until Rede fell back to the floor again.

"How is it possible that a demoness stands on hallowed ground?" he said calmly to Rede.

"Tainter! Corrupter!" Rede screamed back at him. 

"Examine her for taint yourself," Nwm said.

Rede struggled with his sword.

"You are a coward," Nwm said scornfully. "Look at her. LOOK AT HER!"

"Why have you come here?" Rede shouted down.

"Unlike Eadric of Deorham, I am not bound by the dictates of your God. I may intercede where I wish, and need no celestial fiat to act. I have come to show you the Truth, Lord Rede. Look at the Succubus."

Rede closed his eyes and prayed fervently for Oronthon’s intervention. 

Nwm sighed, and Nehael flew upwards towards where the Templar was suspended – taking care not to fall within the gravity well. She smiled benignly at him.

"Temptress! Begone!"

"Your faith is weak, if you will not examine me for taint," Nehael said reasonably.

Rede continued to mumble prayers through his lips.

"Please look at me Rede," she spoke softly.

"Bah!" Nwm shouted. "This is useless. He is blind and arrogant beyond belief. We should go." He touched a wooden pew, and it transformed immediately into a wooden ladder which grew up towards the ceiling.

The Druid began to dissolve into mist. "I will not warn you again, Dramore," he said. "You will desist from your persecutions, or I will level this building to the ground, and it will become a hallowed pile of rubble. We are currently in a state of enforced peace. You would be wise not to jeopardize it. If any more anti-Uediian legislation is passed, and you fail to repeal that enacted already, I promise that you will answer for it in Hell."

Nwm drifted away like smoke.

Nehael remained somewhat longer, and tried once again, even as the Templar was clambering down the wooden ladder to the floor of the Fane.

"You have lost His grace," she said sadly to him, and vanished.



By the time that the other Templars had cut through the wall, they found Rede in a somber and introspective mood.

"Remove the pews," Rede commanded dourly. "Flush everything in holy water. Fetch Asser – the Fane must be resanctified. The taint must be washed away." But his words sounded hollow even to himself. It helped little, when a young Paladin said brightly:

"There is no taint here, Lord Rede."

The Grand Master of the Temple and Interim Protector of the Church of Oronthon turned away, and vomited.


**


The Bishop of Hethio brushed it off. "Don’t let it concern you. It was probably the Diabolist – or one of his mortal allies - in disguise. That would explain the lack of significant residual evil."

Rede ignored him. "I am resigning from the Curia," he said. "I have already sent out an order that it should convene tomorrow, where I will announce it. I am also leaving the Temple."

"You cannot be serious!" Hethio was aghast. "The Temple needs strong leadership now more than ever. You cannot let the Heretic intimidate you with his wiles."

"I have decided. Good night Hethio."

"Rede…"

"YOU ARE DISMISSED!" Lord Rede thundered. 

The Bishop nodded and left. His mind raced with possibilities and, had he had time to consider carefully, he may have chosen a course of action other than that which he did. But panic drove him, and desperation guided his deeds. 

He must act quickly! He passed through the doors of the exchequer, descended a flight of stone steps, and entered an arched chamber lit with sconces.

Two paladins stood guard there.

"Greetings, Lord Bishop," one said. "This is a late hour to be visiting the vault."

Hethio nodded, and held up his seal in a perfunctory manner. He passed into the guarded maze, negotiated its hazards, entered the treasure room, and stuffed his purse full of fire opals. He grabbed a random piece of parchment and, exiting the vault, waved the scroll and raised his eyebrows at the two guards as though he had absent-mindedly forgotten it. They smiled sympathetically.

Returning to his chambers, the Bishop drew a hooded cloak about himself and pressed a panel in the wall. A doorway appeared. Lighting the lantern inside the opening, he closed the door behind him, and proceeded down a seldom-used tunnel which exited the Temple grounds to the west, within a quiet cemetery reserved for the city nobility.

He knew where to go, who to speak to, and what to say. He hoped that they had some people good enough to do the job quickly and effectively.

For the sake of the Church, he lied to himself.


----------



## Jeremy

And so the Orthodox church, desperately hanging on to law and order, loses even that.

Very fun stuff.  How do you think your PC's will react when the get to read about all these things that are happening behind the scenes and outside their knowledge?  When they finally see the actual effects of their planning and works?


----------



## Broccli_Head

Nice work, S.crave! 

So the Curia is turning to assassins or necromancers? interesting....

Can't wait to see the machinitions of Grz'zat and what happens to Feezu. 

And  now the Ancient is chiming in? Nasty!


----------



## tleilaxu

doing my part to clutter up the thread. good update


----------



## Horacio

Wow²

Church is killing itself...

Wow²

Wonderful update, you know 

Wow²


----------



## Cheiromancer

I think Graz'zt is being a real jerk.  

You can't logically object to celestials being active on the prime if you are in the habit of sending demons there (Cerothumulos and associates).  If you send a succubus to seduce a paladin who thwarted you in the past, you shouldn't complain if the succubus never returns.  If you assassinate the Prelate of Morne, you shouldn't whine if you lose one of your associates in the aftermath (Rurunoth).  You can't logically object to mortals summoning celestials if you have a witch of your own summoning demons left and right.  Tit for tat.  What's good for the goose and all that. 

And why should Graz'zt object if Oronthon does some house-cleaning in his own Church?  It's Oronthon's own worshippers that are getting blinded and feebleminded, blasted by lightning and slain by magic, not Graz'zt's.  Does Oronthon intervene when Graz'zt punishes Lady Uzmi?  No- it's an internal affair.  Graz'zt should show similar discretion and common sense.

Of course, one would expect Oronthon to act with a good deal more wisdom and restraint than a demon prince.  It seems clear that Oronthon tolerates Graz'zt's activities, perhaps because it is a growth experience for mortals to fight evil.  Greater good, etc., etc..  Whatever.  But I think that Graz'zt is getting awfully close to the borders of tolerable behavior.  I think that Oronthon should seriously consider sending a strike team of Solars to give Graz'zt a lesson in humility.

p.s.  Any word on Mostin's spells?


----------



## Vargo

Of COURSE Grazzt is being a real jerk!  That's what demons DO, ferchrissakes!  Sheesh, if he WASN'T acting like a two-faced cheap liar, then I'd want a refund!

I mean, heck, both the U.S. and U.S.S.R. would raise Holy Hell every time they caught the other side spying on them, but did it ever stop each of the parties from performing said spying in the first place?  Nooo...

Grazzt is just doing what demons do - he's looking for personal advantage in a chaotic situation.  Yes, it may lead to a smackdown for him, and he might have it coming...


----------



## Alejandro

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *I think Graz'zt is being a real jerk*




*ROFL*

I, too, expect my CE demon lords to sow evil and mayhem in a reasonable fashion without inconveniencing the Prime or the celestial hosts.

Good one, Cheiromancer!


----------



## Enkhidu

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *I think Graz'zt is being a real jerk.
> 
> You can't logically object to celestials being active on the prime if you are in the habit of sending demons there (Cerothumulos and associates).  If you send a succubus to seduce a paladin who thwarted you in the past, you shouldn't complain if the succubus never returns.  If you assassinate the Prelate of Morne, you shouldn't whine if you lose one of your associates in the aftermath (Rurunoth).  You can't logically object to mortals summoning celestials if you have a witch of your own summoning demons left and right.  Tit for tat.  What's good for the goose and all that.
> 
> And why should Graz'zt object if Oronthon does some house-cleaning in his own Church?  It's Oronthon's own worshippers that are getting blinded and feebleminded, blasted by lightning and slain by magic, not Graz'zt's.  Does Oronthon intervene when Graz'zt punishes Lady Uzmi?  No- it's an internal affair.  Graz'zt should show similar discretion and common sense.
> 
> Of course, one would expect Oronthon to act with a good deal more wisdom and restraint than a demon prince.  It seems clear that Oronthon tolerates Graz'zt's activities, perhaps because it is a growth experience for mortals to fight evil.  Greater good, etc., etc..  Whatever.  But I think that Graz'zt is getting awfully close to the borders of tolerable behavior.  I think that Oronthon should seriously consider sending a strike team of Solars to give Graz'zt a lesson in humility.
> 
> p.s.  Any word on Mostin's spells? *




If I've got Sep's religious mythos right, Graz'zt is in actuality one of Oronthon's fallen celestials. If that's correct, it wouldn't be out of line to assume that, from his behavior, the reason for Graz'zt's fall was hubris (from the way he is being portrayed). 

So, it seems sort of fitting for the demon prince; in fact I'd say that, by his very nature, Graz'zt would be incapable of any other behavior.


----------



## Lazybones

When this is all finished (and I sense we've got a ways to go yet), I want to be the first to download _The Complete Chronicles of the Heretic of Wyre_ from Morrus's story hour hosting page, to reread the whole saga from the beginning.  It's amazing that you are able to keep so many plot threads and characters together in such an intricate web.  I have a tough enough time just keeping the personalities and capabilities of my little band of four straight (and I don't tackle the complex theo-political issues that you do). 

Kudos etc., 
LB


----------



## Krellic

I wholeheartedly second that sentiment.  The degree of individual rol-playing and the depth of the politicking of all sorts is pure joy to read.

So Mostin got stung for back rent, even paladins have a sense of humour!


----------



## Rackhir

by Lazybones


> When this is all finished (and I sense we've got a ways to go yet), I want to be the first to download The Complete Chronicles of the Heretic of Wyre from Morrus's story hour hosting page, to reread the whole saga from the beginning.




I believe that Horacio is due that honor, due to his tireless efforts in bumping "Lady Despina's Virtue", without which we might not have the Heretic of Wyre to enjoy. 

Just wanted to say as well, I do so enjoy the character interactions in the last two posts. Everyone has such interesting flaws and compusions.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

Graz'zt does have a point.

Why are there Rules about entering the Prime at all?  Presumably to prevent a war between Powers that could escalate to the point of accidentally annihilating mankind or Unmaking the world.  Sort of like negotiating a peace treaty between warring nations that includes strict understandings on fishing rights.

Allowing a host of Celestials on the Prime _appears_ to violate the spirit of the rules, even if it is within the letter of the law.  It is the difference between a Soviet nuclear boomer docking in Havana and building missile bases in Cuba.  One is an annoyance passing through, the other could be viewed as a provocation, even if both are legal.

Of course Graz'zt loves to push the limits of the Rules as well.  He just lacks the cultivated aesthetic necessary to appreciate adherence to the letter of the law.  The Rules are an annoyance that he will quickly forget if he did not fear the threat of retribution.  I am sure many Devils are watching the situation carefully, smiling gleefully, and taking notes.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Ridley's Cohort,

My presumption is that the Rules are imposed by Oronthon.  I also presume he has the Power to back them up.  In an early post, Mostin mentions that Graz'zt is served by 6 Balors- and that there are at least  "a hundred Seraphs, Thrones and Virtues in Oronthon’s host."  Seraphim are the highest in the celestial hierarchy, so I would guess those would be Solars.  Thrones I would guess are Planetars.  Virtues are ghaele Eladrin, maybe?  Anyway, they are all tougher than Balors.  Graz'zt is probably a former Solar.  Significant, but Oronthon's host could squash him (and the other demon lords) like bugs if they wished. And that's not including Oronthon's status as a (greater?) god.  But Oronthon has his own inscrutable reasons for letting demons and devils continue to make mischief.

But if Graz'zt goes too far, he risks being locked up in someone's basement again.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> My presumption is that the Rules are imposed by Oronthon. I also presume he has the Power to back them up. In an early post, Mostin mentions that Graz'zt is served by 6 Balors- and that there are at least "a hundred Seraphs, Thrones and Virtues in Oronthon’s host."




According to Orthodoxy, the rules _are_ set by Oronthon - the Temptation of Mortals being a valid aspect of demonic/diabolic existence. I have assigned no specific numbers to the celestial host - note that _Mostin knows the names_ of a hundred Seraphs, etc. etc. The actual numbers are - at least according to Orthodoxy - colossal.

If one wants to proceed with the classical terminology, these equivalences can be drawn. Remember, all celestials may be LG in my campaign.

Seraphim = Advanced Solars of Great Power
Cherubim = Solars
Thrones = Planetars
Dominions = Ghaele Eladrin
Virtues= Trumpet Archons
Powers= Astral Devas
Principalities=Monadic Devas
Archangels=Movanic Devas
Angels=Avorals


There are no hound or lantern archons, firre eladrins or leonals in the campaign: they are inconsistent with the flavour I wanted to evoke.



> Graz'zt is probably a former Solar




That is the basic premise. All Demon Princes and Archdevils were Seraphim or Cherubim (Solars). Demon Lords and Dukes of Hell are likely fallen Solars of lesser rank, or powerful fallen Planetars. The correspondances are not intended to be exact, but it should be borne in mind that the the most powerful Solars (e.g. Enitharmon) are more powerful than the most advanced Demon Princes (say, Graz'zt or Fraz'Urb'Luu) or Archdevils (say Baalzebul).

The Adversary, as mentioned before, is unique.

A heretical group known as the Irrenites regard him as an aspect of Oronthon, who fosters growth through overcoming adversity. 

He is understood even by Orthodoxy to be second only to Oronthon in terms of power. Note that the Adversary is also not bound by the general rules which prohibit fiends from entering the Prime Plane without summoning or calling.


----------



## tleilaxu

here is to hoping you'll soon post again


----------



## Horacio

Rackhir said:
			
		

> *by Lazybones
> 
> 
> I believe that Horacio is due that honor, due to his tireless efforts in bumping "Lady Despina's Virtue", without which we might not have the Heretic of Wyre to enjoy.
> *




I'm blushing now


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave,

If there are no Lantern Archons, what was Ortwin referring to in his conversation with Ruronoth:



> Perhaps if you atone, like the succubus, you can find your way back up to your former heavenly abodes. You’ll get your harp back, nice new cloud to sit on. You’ll probably start off low: you know, a glowing ball of fuzzy light, but after a few eras, you might get a job as a trumpet-blower or, even better, in a celestial choir. Do you like singing, Ruru?




Rintrah tells Rehael not to "stir up the archons."  Urthoon and Enitharmon are accompanied by "a phalanx of archons and devas."  What does "archon" refer to- is it just the Trumpet Archons?

p.s (mostin's spells)


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> If there are no Lantern Archons




Sorry, omit 'Lantern' from previous disclaimer. There are plenty of glowing balls in heaven - I was writing in haste. They are simply not part of the classical typology of angels, if one is to extend the metaphor.



> Urthoon and Enitharmon are accompanied by "a phalanx of archons and devas."




In this case, the intention _was_ Trumpet Archons and (Astral) Devas. Maybe a dozen Trumpet-Blowers and a hundred or so Devas.

Devas represent celestial 'muscle.' They bash fiends. I'm not dogmatic about the kinds of weapons they (celestials) bear either: not all Astral Devas have maces, not all Ghaele have _+4 Greatswords_ etc. Some variation is nice.

Same goes for Demons e.g. Ainhorr's sword is a _+4 Unholy Celestial Bane Flaming Burst Greatsword _. If all Balors bore _+1 vorpal_ blades, they'd make mincemeat of lesser celestials, be subject to continual efforts to Sunder their weapons, and would be completely unable to touch Solars in combat - which strikes me as a little cranky. Ainhorr is big (30HD), so his weapon is a little on the heavy side.

Rurunoth was a textbook Balor, except for his weapon (_+3 Unholy Flaming_). In the case of a 'typical Balor', I'd try to ensure that the total equivalence - i.e. _+6_ remained in line with that listed. More or less.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I love how your interpretation of the celestial hierarchy in DnD terms.  

But now I have more questions.  

I was looking at the summoning of Rurunoth again, and I was trying to work out the chances of him breaking free.  Well, they aren't good.

First, Mostin drew a summoning diagram (why did he take 20?  He has a spellcraft score in the mid-20's, and the DC is only 20.  He could do it in his sleep.)  This prevents the summoned demon from using SR to break free, and increases the DC of the Charisma check by 5.  

Now, the DC of the Charisma Check is (15 + 1/2 of caster's level + caster's charisma bonus).  Mostin was 15th level at the time, (I think) and had a Charisma of 12.  So, with the summoning diagram bonus the DC is 15 + 7 +1 + 5 = 28.

Rurunoth has a Charisma of 16.  This gives him a +3 bonus, which doesn't help a whole lot.

Am I reading the rules incorrectly, or did you apply house rules to make it more difficult?  If I am reading them right, the rules probably need tinkering- it should be quite risky to have a Balor trapped in your cellar.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Mere Mechanics*



> Now, the DC of the Charisma Check is (15 + 1/2 of caster's level + caster's charisma bonus). Mostin was 15th level at the time, (I think) and had a Charisma of 12. So, with the summoning diagram bonus the DC is 15 + 7 +1 + 5 = 28.
> 
> Rurunoth has a Charisma of 16. This gives him a +3 bonus, which doesn't help a whole lot.





The PHB says:



> ...or a successful Charisma check (DC 15+ 1/2 _its_ level + _its_ Charisma modifier (italics mine)




This may have been errated, but I interpreted it as being

1) Badly Worded and
2) The 'It' referring to the captured creature, not the caster.

What I felt it should have read was:

'The Creature makes a Charisma Check with a DC of 15. It adds half its level or hit dice to the roll.'

I might be wrong, but it seems counterintuitive that a Succubus (Cha 20) would have more chance of breaking free from a diagram than a Balor (Cha 16).

With the +5 for the diagram, the DC becomes 20. Rurunoth needs to roll an 11 (+6 for HD, +3 for Cha) to break free.

On reflection, this seems a little _too_ harsh on the conjurer. This needs tweaking, whatever way you look at it.

An obvious solution might be:

DC = 10 + (Caster Level + Cha mod.)- (Creature Level or HD + Cha mod.); with a +5 increase in the DC for a diagram.

This would have given a DC of 15, which seems about right (speaking from the gut here). It would also reflect the ability of a powerful spellcaster to enforce his Magickal Will upon lesser outsiders, whilst still pausing for thought when calling the big ones.

In fact, I think that's what I'll use from now on.

And (just reminded of the appendix in the 'Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth'), I think that a _permanent diagram_ option would be nice also. Inlayed with precious metals. 

I might give bindings some more thought.




I guess its all about how you see it working: even according to your calculation,  a creature which needs to roll a natural 20 to escape will be more than 50% likely to have done so after 2 weeks -  assuming a deal has not been struck.


I don't know why Mostin took 20. He is kind of paranoid. And anal. And theatrical.


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver

> The PHB says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or a successful Charisma check (DC 15+ 1/2 _its_ level + _its_ Charisma modifier (italics mine)
Click to expand...



Hmm... My PHB (The second printing) has "the caster's" instead of "its".

I agree with your logic, though.  Consider the new mechanic swiped.


----------



## tleilaxu

whoa is me... gone for a few days and no update  /////


----------



## Darklone

...But some interesting answers.

Sep, I like your view of the heavens. The devils didn't play a larger role till now in the battles... and are there some chaotic good greater beings in your world?


----------



## Jarval

Darklone said:
			
		

> *...But some interesting answers.
> 
> Sep, I like your view of the heavens. The devils didn't play a larger role till now in the battles... and are there some chaotic good greater beings in your world? *




I've been wondering this myself.  What about other alignments?  Do the various aspects of neutrality have outsiders representing them?


----------



## tleilaxu

sep: send the lok-nar to tempt mostin; he's ripe for the picking!


----------



## djrdjmsqrd

*Good Job!*

Been lurking since the start, thought I would through my two cents in and give you my support.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*The Nodality - Part 1.*



> The devils didn't play a larger role till now in the battles




Oddly enough...



> send the lok-nar to tempt mostin; he's ripe for the picking




The _what?_. But, talking of temptation, oddly enough...


I wonder if I'm becoming too predictable 



**


Feezuu reflected upon the news brought to her by Uzmi.

Mostin the Metagnostic, responsible for her death? It hardly seemed possible. He was, from reputation at least, a prudish book-worm. Apparently, he was somehow embroiled in the Rurunoth affair as well – he may have imprisoned the Demon, or perhaps slain him.

Even Graz’zt’s divinations had been unable to locate the Balor.*

Mostin, by Uzmi’s account, was an associate of the Paladin toward whom Graz’zt bore a particular vendetta. The one responsible for the death of Cerothumulos. The one who had _turned_ Nehael. Eadric was now the leader of a revivalist faction within the Church of Oronthon, and had acquired some kind of Messianic status.

She had heard rumour of the troubles in Wyre, of course, but they hardly seemed relevant to her situation. 

"Why now?" The Cambion had demanded of the Marilith.

"It is not your place to ask such questions, half-demon," Uzmi had hissed venomously.

Feezuu had almost lost her temper, and blasted the demoness.

Uzmi had sensed the antagonism, and smiled. "You would be well advised to keep your loathing for me under control. I am the Prince’s ambassador, and if you assail me you will have more than me to deal with. You will not engage Mostin until Graz’zt’s appointed time. Your opportunity for revenge will come soon, however."

"We seem to have a problem of authority," Feezuu spat. "I will not yield to yours."

"Nor I to yours," Uzmi replied. "It is not an issue. Graz’zt will shortly be sending another who will assume command."

Feezuu goggled. It would have to be a Balor, but which one?

"He risks celestial retaliation," the Cambion said. "And why shunt a Demon through, when he could have me call one?"

Uzmi sneered. "He is a brinksman. He will push it to the limit, and beyond. What does he care if a thousand of his generals perish in a war with heaven? But he has not revealed all of his plans to me. Perhaps the one he plans to send is beyond your ability to conjure, little witch."

_He would not dare send Ainhorr_, Feezuu thought to herself. But she had to concede the Marilith’s point. There were _always_ more demons, as they said in the Abyss. She suddenly felt very expendable.

**


Mostin had an unexpected visitor.

She was a young woman, probably no more than thirty, although her exact age was rather difficult to gauge. She wore a hooded cloak of an indigo so deep than it was almost black. Her dark hair, cropped at the shoulder, framed a face with pointed features which bespoke a fey or elven heritage. In her hand she carried a rod of black iron that hid an unknown potency. She waited patiently on the doorstep of the Alienist’s manse, until Mostin had exited his extradimensional retreat.

He scried her, and wondered what she was doing there. Thoughts about the Injunction raced through his mind. He buffed, straightened his collar, and opened the door.

"Shomei. This is an unexpected pleasure," he said.

The woman strode in. "Firewine," she said. Mostin was unsure whether she addressed him, or one of the numerous _unseen servants_ who waited in attendance. She walked into his drawing room and sat in his favourite leather armchair, resting her chin upon her hands, her rod upright beneath them. She was, as usual, intense and preoccupied.

"Well. Did you or didn’t you?" She asked. Shomei always spoke a little too quickly for comfort.

Mostin tried to look blank and uncomprehending.

"There are rumours abroad in Morne that you stand in contempt of the Great Injunction," she said, peering at him.

"I would argue that I did not," Mostin replied smoothly, opening a cabinet and retrieving a dusty bottle and two glasses.

"Your continued association with this Oronthonian faction does little to enhance your reputation," Shomei observed. "I hope that you haven’t been drawn into the world of mundane politics, Mostin. It would be most unbecoming."

"Eadric is my landlord," Mostin answered. "And Soraine has been, also. One has to live somewhere, when one is on the Prime."

"Do not put too much store in your Transcendence, Mostin," Shomei said archly. "There are wizards who covet your mirror."

Mostin swallowed. "What is the purpose of your visit?" He asked.

"A routine inquiry," Shomei replied. "Your actions have aroused interest in certain quarters."

Mmm, Mostin thought, unsure what Shomei was referring to.

"Where is the Balor, Rurunoth?" She asked abruptly. 

"Is he missing?" Mostin asked. "Perhaps he got lost."

"Mostin," Shomei said more slowly, "you are a loose cannon. Your actions are unpredictable and, in the extreme, perverse. As such, you are a worry to wizards and may cause concern _in other quarters_." The last words were spoken with exaggerated emphasis. "Powerful extraplanar entities take an interest when one casually disposes of a Demon of Rurunoth’s status. When one summons Barbazu on a regular basis. When one calls Planetars to the Prime. Are you following my drift, Mostin?"

"I am unaligned," Mostin said carefully. Ahh, _those quarters_, he thought.

"That is the problem that I am referring to," Shomei replied. "If you continue in this vein, sooner or later you will require patronage, Mostin. If you try to do it alone, without reliable help, you will come unstuck. I have acquaintances…"

"I am well aware of your ‘acquaintances,’ Shomei," Mostin said.

"But you understand that my dealing with them is in full consciousness – I am not easily duped or mislead. I have a certain sympathy with the diabolic, it’s true, but I’m hardly green or naïve. We – and they – simply have an understanding with one another. Their access to information is staggering, beyond even your conception."

"I doubt that," Mostin said. 

"Perhaps I could demonstrate. A token of goodwill, shall we say?"

"Go on," the Alienist said suspiciously.

"Your defeat of Feezuu is well known in the higher echelons of the magical community in Wyre. It has gained you a certain degree of respect – which is no bad thing. But how long do you think will pass before the Cambion herself finds out that _you_ were the one responsible. Her network is expanding."

"I have already given this much thought," Mostin said.

"She knows already, Mostin," Shomei said earnestly. 

"How do you know?" Mostin asked, aghast.

"Not all of the Yugoloths in Graz’zt’s employ are effectively monitored by his own loyal vassals," Shomei explained. "Information passes quickly between the Abyss and the Hells."

"How long has she known?"

Shomei drew a pocket watch from her jerkin. "As we speak, around an hour. I knew that she would find out before the message was sent to her. Have you heard of Uzmi?"

Mostin wracked his brains. "A Marilith?"

"A Marilith," Shomei confirmed. "Formerly in the retinue of Lord Baphomet, but now engaged by Graz’zt. She is currently on probation. She is on the Prime with Feezuu."

Mostin raised his eyebrows. "And a wayward Daemon discerned this?"

"Yes, an Arcanaloth, named Xerulko. He leads sixteen companies of Yagnoloths in a mercenary agreement with Graz’zt. But the Prince does not trust him, so he has him watched. Xerulko is a potent sorcerer, however, and Graz’zt’s grip is not as strong as he likes to think. Demons are, ultimately, disorganized." Shomei spoke with unconcealed disdain.

"And Xerulko informed one of your ‘acquaintances?’" Mostin asked.

"He sold the news to Titivilus."

"And Titivilus is your lover?"

Shomei laughed openly. Mostin was surprised – it was a genuine, heartfelt mirth that was difficult to associate with one who had such dangerous connections. "I don’t really think ‘love’ entered the equation, Mostin."

The Alienist frowned "What do you mean, _entered_? Why past tense?"

"I don’t expect you to keep abreast of my Infernal dalliances, Mostin. Sometimes I hardly can myself. I allowed him to become bored with me."

Mostin looked quizzical.

Shomei smiled. "One does not ‘dump’ a Duke of Hell, Mostin. It is impolitic. The initiative could hardly have come from me, could it?"

"I suppose not," Mostin agreed. "Then how did you find out?"

"One of his messengers informed me. The Duke and I are still on amicable terms, and he owes me a few favours – his compact is not yet expired."

"You compacted a _Duke of Hell_?" Mostin was incredulous.

"Yes," she said, nodding. "It is not as hard as you might think."

"I won’t ask you what his price was," the Alienist said.

"No, it’s probably better if you don’t know," Shomei agreed. "The point is this, Mostin. Feezuu has powerful allies. You do not. You are vulnerable. I _know_ that you find diablerie seductive and exciting – I certainly do. You have the strength of will and the wherewithal to tread that path, Mostin. Devils are poweful tools."

"A _plough_ is a tool, Shomei. A Devil is an evil extraplanar monster."

"In any case," Shomei said. "Graz’zt has less interest in you than he does in the Paladin and the Succubus called Nehael."

The Alienist thought for a moment. "Hmm. I don’t suppose that you could be a little more specific about his plans?"

"Not really," she said. "But Graz’zt is not well-liked in the Hells – he is considered something of an upstart with ambitions far beyond his station. His actions are too wayward. He is not _methodical_. He is not _efficient_."

"He is a Demon, Shomei. What do you expect? And he is effective for all of his quirks. He has consolidated power quickly since his release."

She shrugged and stood up. "Consider this an offer," she said. "If you wish for patronage, the Lord of the Fourth extends his hand in friendship."

"Belial?" Mostin asked, confused. "I thought that Dispater was your patron."

"I am merely a message-bearer, Mostin. I said nothing about my patronage, and my own inclinations are not open for discussion."

"Before you leave, Shomei. Your rod – what is its function?"

"You have your mirror, Mostin. I have my rod." She smiled, and abruptly vanished.

Sh*t, thought Mostin. That was a quickened _teleport_.

**


"We must strike now!" Mostin said to Eadric, Ortwin, Nwm and Tahl. They were standing on the field beneath Hartha Keep. "We cannot allow her to seize the initiative. You must see the need for this, Eadric. She has called a demoness of great power – greater than Cerothumulos. Than Rurunoth, maybe. And they are holding back until they are fully prepared."

"Mostin, I…"

"NOW dammit. If they ‘port in and catch us singly, then we’re all dead."

"Is this Shomei reliable?" Ortwin said. "She is an Infernalist."

"I believe so," Mostin replied, exasperated. "I don’t doubt that she has other motives. But we go back a long way."

"What was her price, Mostin?" Eadric asked.

"None," Mostin replied flatly. "Although she suggested that I might benefit from a diabolic patron."

"Mostin!" Eadric gasped.

"Don’t worry. I’m not about to take her up on it. But one must grab allies when they present themselves. I suggest that all of us retire to my _Magnificent Mansion_ and make the necessary preparations. Nehael should remain within it – she is particularly vulnerable. Feezuu has met her, and she may be scried."

Eadric sighed. "Mostin, this is extremely bad timing. I have just received news that Lord Rede of Dramore was murdered in his bed last night. Naturally, I am the prime suspect. The fact that Nwm paid a visit to the Temple yesterday evening hardly helps matters." Eadric stared stonily at the Druid, who smiled apologetically back.

"Ngaaaaarh!" Mostin screamed. "I don’t give a sh*t. I’m going anyway. Eadric, if I have to compact Pit Fiends to do this, then I will. Do you read me?"

"You won’t," Eadric groaned. "I never said that I wasn’t coming. Just that it’s bad timing."

Mostin shook, and tried to calm himself. "Let’s just get things ready shall we?"

"And Mostin," Eadric said remonstratively, "_No Devils_. Do you understand?"

"Eadric, be assured that if I summon them, they will be of the strictly Pseudonatural variety."

"Is that good or bad?" Ortwin asked.

**


"I thought it was supposed to be the day after tomorrow," Mulissu complained. "I am not ready." 

She stood in Mostin’s study, resplendent in a gown of blue samite interwoven with hundreds of precious stones. Around her neck, she wore a collar which bore a single sapphire of enormous proportions, which Mostin recognized as that which had once belonged to the Xorn Krygnasz. The mirror of Urm-Nahat showed the scene of the courtyard in her own castle. 

"Who are these people, Mostin?" She asked.

"Nwm, you have met," Mostin said. "This is Ortwin of Jiuhu, who considers himself to be the greatest liar in the world. This is the Succubus, Nehael, of whom I informed you. This is Tahl the Incorruptible, lately of the Oronthonian Inquisition. This is Eadric of Deorham, who is the anointed proxy of the aforementioned deity. This is your own daughter, Iua, whom I trust you remember."

"Aah, yes," Mulissu smiled vaguely. She stepped forwards and arranged Iua’s hair, causing the girl to pout. "You should be careful of the company you keep, Iua," Mulissu said laconically.

"Well?" The Witch asked.

"The schedule has been moved forwards a little. I hope you don’t mind too much."

"If we could get this over with, then I can return to my work," Mulissu sighed. "What is the plan?"

"We have a Marilith to contend with, in addition to those foes that I had previously determined."

"Mostin…"

"We are more than adequately equipped to deal with any threat which presents itself," Mostin said. "We have more firepower than I have seen gathered together since…well, for a long time, anyway. What can you prepare, Mulissu?"

"I was thinking along the lines of _Reality Maelstrom_, _Finger of Death_, _Great Shout_, _Horrid Wilting_ and _Disintegrate_ - obviously. I also have the spell of _Skeletal Deliquescence_ which is rather amusing. And the excellent, if unpredictable, _Prismatic Spray_."

"What about the ‘Big Ones?**’" Mostin asked tentatively.

"_Power Word, Kill_, _Dominate Monster_ and _Gate_," she replied nonchalantly. 

Great Goddess, thought Nwm. Who is this woman?

"Before I do anything, Mostin, I absolutely insist on being rendered invulnerable to Acid, to be warded against Death effects and to be _Mind Blanked_. There’s no point in saying that you don’t have the last spell – I’ve seen your books, remember?"

Mostin grumbled. That was one less big sonic that he’d have.

"Where would you open a _Gate_?" Ortwin asked Mulissu.

"Obviously, Heaven," Eadric replied.

"Hell," Mostin said. "Oops. Did I just say that?" He smiled innocently at the Paladin, who shook his head and sighed. Mostin grinned. Sometimes, Eadric was an easy mark.

The discussion on exactly how they deployed their combined spell potential took two hours.

All of them rested.

**


"The Marilith may be able to summon more Demons," Mostin cautioned them. "The Bar-Lgura also may be able to bring in others of their kind. There is an outside chance that the Succubus may be able to drag a Balor into the fray - it is unlikely, but we should be prepared for the contingency. Even the Dretch can pull others of their ilk in – en masse, they can be annoying. Furthermore, it is possible that Feezuu herself has _Bound_ more demons – she will not have had time to compact with them, however, so she may be unwilling to meet their demands for service."

Eadric groaned. He knew that this had to be done, but took no joy in it. 

Tahl was stoical. He had agreed to act primarily in an auxiliary capacity – at least as far as his own spells were concerned. But he was a capable combatant, and his scourge would be deployed against the creatures it was designed to destroy. He already knew everything that Mostin was saying – for twelve years he had served in the Inquisition.

Iua sat methodically absorbing the information. 

Ortwin shifted restlessly – eager to be underway and unconcerned with the details. Whatever happened, happened. 

Nwm was prepared, and would be the mainstay in terms of support. He had several powerful summonings prepared in addition.

Mulissu sat and worried about her untended experiments.


"As soon as I _scry_ her with the mirror," Mostin said, "she will become aware of the observation. We must act instantly, at that point. Each of us knows what to do. We have primary and secondary targets. We should begin the buffing procedures now."

Ortwin shook his head in desperation. Mostin was in militaristic mode – the Bard envisioned the Alienist with a map and a pointer, explaining tactics in detail.


**

Feezuu sat, aware of the sensor which had kept her under observation for several hours. Uzmi had warned her _not_ to attempt to dispel it. The Prince had said that he would be observing her, for his own, inscrutable reasons.

Feezuu did not like it.

Suddenly, another sensor appeared to her inner sight. Within a second or two, all hell seemed to break loose.

Graz’zt smiled. The proffered bait had been accepted, and now the trap could be sprung. Xerulko would be well-rewarded – he had enjoyed the challenge of posing as a Cornugon.

But Graz’zt had not counted on Mulissu.





*I ruled that Rurunoth’s essence, imprisoned in a gem, was not subject to the _discern location_ spell when the Balor himself was its target. This may seem arbitrary, but the tendency for _discern location_ to be a game-breaker is well-known.

If _discern location_ was directed toward "the pearl containing the essence of Rurunoth," that would be a different matter. Of course, only those who had actually seen the gem would be capable of such a spell.

**i.e. 9th level spells.


----------



## Jarval

*Re: The Nodality - Part 1.*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> * Graz’zt smiled. The proffered bait had been accepted, and now the trap could be sprung. Xerulko would be well-rewarded – he had enjoyed the challenge of posing as a Cornugon.
> 
> But Graz’zt had not counted on Mulissu. *




Another great cliffhanger.  Fantastic as always


----------



## Jeremy

You tease!!  What happened?  What happened????


----------



## DiamondB

ARGGGHHH!!!!

You evil master of the cliffhanger!


----------



## Talaysen

Dang! I was expecting that Hethio would send assassins after our heroes - not Rede!

I see the Orthodoxy is truly falling. Pretty soon it'll be lost altogether, I daresay.


----------



## Hammerhead

Not another cliffhanger.

Grazzt's Simulacrum will be bad news, I bet.


----------



## Mytholder

Firstly - I want you to know, Sepulchrave, that you are solely responsible for making me want to run D&D again, for the twenty pages of notes I've written up for a campaign, for the growing stack of d20 books I've bought, and for the hours I've spent hitting "reload" on this forum, hoping for an update.

Secondly...


> This is your own daughter, Iua, whom I trust you remember."
> 
> "Aah, yes," Mulissu smiled vaguely. She stepped forwards and arranged Iua’s hair, causing the girl to pout.
> "



I genuinely laughed out loud.

Thirdly...
that cliffhanger. Profanity profanity profanity. Wow. 

Best. Story. Hour. Ever.


----------



## Enkhidu

Sepulchrave,

I sincerely hope that our campaign is as enjoyable as yours must be when we reach that level of power...

Also, I have a question: is the dialogue in your story hour actual quotes from players, or do you do some "recreation with creative license" to drive home your points. I ask only because the dialogue is some of the most fun I've ever read, and I want to know what to be envious of: your players or your writing ability.

I can only hope that my story hour comes off half as well as yours does.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## tleilaxu

heh... will they escape the battle free of casualties?

am i right in understanding that the curia is murdering its own members to frame eadric?

the lok-nar is from an old movie called heavy metal, it is a big green ball that is the sum of all evil (so it says). but anyway it can be whatever you want!

if i were mostin and somebody offered me mondo power i'm not sure i could refuse...


----------



## Cheiromancer

It's not the Curia who is trying to frame Eadric- it is the bishop of Hethio.

Look back at the membership of the Curia:



> the Bishops of Gibilrazen, Hethio, Jiuhu, Kaurban, Mord, Thahan, Tomur and Tyndur; the Inquisitor General and the Grand Master of the Temple Knights; and “One Devout Layman” – a member of the laity selected for demonstrating particular holiness and faith. The last position is currently held by the Marquis of Iald.




Melion, the Inquisitor General, is dead, and Tahl, arguably his legitimate successor, is the one who broke Eadric out of jail.  The Grand Master of the Temple Knights, Lord Rede of Dramore, is also dead. He died just before resigning due to reasons of conscience.

Gibilrazen, Hethio,  Mord, Thahan and Tomur voted for Eadric's impeachment.  Hethio, of course, is a liar and a murderer.  I don't think we've heard at all of the other four bishops who voted against Eadric.

Kaurban and Jiuhu voted against the impeachment.  I don't think they really have any problem with Eadric.  The Marquis of Iald, who also voted against it, certainly doesn't- he later seceded from the Church in protest against the corruption of the Church leadership.

The bishop of Tyndur abstained, but is now a supporter of Eadric, voting against any and all Curia decisions.

So the Curia is diminished and divided.  The bishop of Hethio is taking the initiative, certainly, but I doubt any of his fellow bishops would stomach his tactics.  

And what happens when someone investigates Lord Rede's death with the appropriate divinations?  They found the identity of the Prelate's assassin pretty easily.  Who do you think the Temple Knights will support when they learned who killed Lord Rede, and why?

No, bishop Hethio is going down.  And when he does, opposition to Eadric from within the Curia will collapse.


----------



## madriel

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *It's not the Curia who is trying to frame Eadric- it is the bishop of Hethio.
> 
> And what happens when someone investigates Lord Rede's death with the appropriate divinations?  They found the identity of the Prelate's assassin pretty easily.  Who do you think the Temple Knights will support when they learned who killed Lord Rede, and why?
> 
> No, bishop Hethio is going down.  And when he does, opposition to Eadric from within the Curia will collapse. *




I don't think it'll be quite that easy, Cheiro.  Oronthon's messengers are the ones to respond to divinations and they aren't exactly on speaking terms right now.  If Hethio can whip the Orthodox members into enough of a frenzy, they might not get around to actually performing divinations.  The others may assume Mostin is interfering with the results of the divinations.

Hethio may accuse Rede posthumously of betraying the church and say that he acted precipitously to stop some sort of treachery.  Religious zeal can blind any man to the truth.


----------



## Metus

Woweeee.   There are so many good story hours on this board that shame any attempt at me DMing, this story hour being one of them.  Good stuff.  Very good stuff.  

You've made me go from being wary of epic level, to desperately wanting to run campaign based on higher levels.

Oh, and here's a question that I'm considering posting on the general boards and figure you might have some input on.  How do you handle huge army battles?  If my players were to get a stronghold, and it was presumbly under siege, how could I handle such a massive amount?

Anyways, good stuff.  Update as soon as possbile!


----------



## Horacio

WOW!

I can only say WOW!

Incredible!


----------



## Darklone

Sep, you don't have to worry about becoming predictable... We can only guess a glimmer of the sun of a storyhour you unleash on us 

Maaaaan, this rocks. Excuse my blatant expression, but I am out of appropriate praises!


----------



## tleilaxu

hey sep, how bout giving us the low down on mulissu and what kind of buffs the folk pulled out before the big show down. i hope they got tahl to protect them against horrid wiltings!

_That Ainhorr is one nasty mutha... I sure hope you bring him out... I also hope he survives... muhahaha!_


----------



## Krellic

From one mega-battle to another and this looks like a doozy


----------



## Broccli_Head

*your move...*



> Feezuu sat, aware of the sensor which had kept her under observation for several hours. Uzmi had warned her not to attempt to dispel it. The Prince had said that he would be observing her, for his own, inscrutable reasons.




And then we discover that big G has sent a counter-trap. So not good.   

Will his simulcrum be there, like one poster speculated?
Or the balor Aihnor? 

What is G's overall scheme? I am wondering what the devils will do...or is this a celestial gambit to escalate the Blood War--if there is one in your campaign, Sep?

The heroes seem like little pawns.....


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

*Dominate Monster*

Good gods!!!

PCs who are hit by dominate get another save if forced to fight their friends.  Unfortunately for demons it is their nature to chop each other up.  Friends?  What does that mean to a demon?


----------



## Lazybones

Man oh man, that was good... 

I did raise an eyebrow at the reference to Mostin as a "loose cannon"; they have those in Wyre?

I wish I'd waited a few days before checking back here, boy, that was one heady cliffhanger!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*The Nodality - Part 2*

It was a gambit, but moving everybody through the portal opened by Mostin’s mirror would have taken too long, and would have left them vulnerable during the period that it remained open. Instead, they appeared in three teams, organized for mutual support, triangulated around the crypt in which Feezuu and her allies were located.

Mulissu _teleported_ into the northwest of the chamber with her own daughter, whilst Mostin appeared in the northeast with Ortwin and Tahl. Eadric and Nwm charged through the portal from the south. 

They appeared simultaneously. All were acting with uncanny speed.

Iua immediately leapt forwards and began an earnest assault upon Uzmi, caught off-guard by the duelist’s awesome precision and reflexes. Ortwin and Eadric, from opposite directions, both sprang at Feezuu. Nwm, in the form of an enormous bear, leapt at the ape-like Bar-Lgura. 

The first thing that Mostin did, after Eadric and Nwm were clear, was to erect a _wall of force_ around the extradimensional opening. The idea of Feezuu – or any other fiend present – escaping back through it (and into his study) without effort would have been too much. He looked around quickly: neither the Succubus nor the Goristro appeared to be present. All of the others were..

Mulissu, desiring to return to her work as quickly as possible, decided that the easiest thing to do would be to _Gate_ in a Solar. A _Prismatic Spray_ issued from her hand, striking several Dretch down quickly. To target anything else with the spell would risk affecting allies.

Light flooded into the sepulchre as the Celestial manifested. 

"Holy sh*t," said Ortwin, hewing at Feezuu.

Eadric smiled. "Good choice," he shouted, and hewed at Feezuu. White light erupted from his blade.

Oh, no, thought Mostin. 

"Eliminate nearby fiends," Mulissu commanded the Solar. "Big ones first."

The Solar nodded, and suddenly vanished, which was, initially, somewhat  confusing.

Tahl invoked a _Righteous Might_ and grew to a height of twelve feet. He drew upon the power of the Eye of Palamabron and invoked a _Zone of Revelation _ – his intention being to reveal any invisible fiends which were present. The sight that it unveiled was terrifying: the ether around them was alive with demons, their misty shapes hewing at the Archon, Zhuel, who had _Teleported_ to the area of the Ethereal Plane coterminous with Eadric. The Solar was suddenly revealed engaging with them.

Iua had adopted a screening position, and was thrusting repeatedly at the Marilith, her enhanced blade easily penetrating the demoness’s natural defenses. Uzmi had still not reacted.

Feezuu herself, however, had mastered her confusion quickly. Reeling from the initial assault by Eadric and Ortwin, and perceiving that her death was imminent unless she acted quickly, she cast a _Dimension Door_ and vanished.

"Naaaargh!" Mostin screamed.

Ortwin span around, brandishing Githla and his pick, leapt forwards, and ripped with devastating power into Uzmi’s flank. His scimitar whirled and an enormous BOOM echoed through the crypt as his pick plunged deep into the torso of the Demoness. She collapsed.

Eadric turned and, with three great strokes, cut one of the Bar-Lgura down. Nwm, his jaws and claws enhanced, shredded the other ape-demon and ripped its head off with his teeth. 

A voice whispered in Mostin’s ear. "Protect me, Alienist. Save me from the Paladin." The succubus, Kalkja, had appeared behind him.

"Not bloody likely," Mostin said, shaking off the enchantment. He struck her with the primary Sonic from his enhanced _chain lightning_, with secondary arcs crashing down and eliminating all of the remaining Dretch. Kalkja was badly mangled, but Mostin ignored her. He cast a _Discern Location _followed by a quickened _Dimension Door_ and vanished.

"What the…?" Ortwin grumbled. "Nice one Mostin! Just piss off and leave us, why don’t you?"  But there was nothing left standing in the crypt except the Succubus and two quasits – at least on the Prime Plane.

Within the _Zone of Revelation_, Nalfeshnee demons bore down upon the Solar, and the shape of a Balor of enormous size appeared, its phantom outline as terrifying as its real presence, as Ortwin remembered it from their brief encounter on Limbo.

"Ainhorr," he whispered, and recalled the visions that Troap had evoked in his mind.


Without warning, another _Gate_ opened. A statuesque demon, perhaps nine feet tall, with eyes that glowed an even brighter green than Mostin’s, stepped through. His skin was as black as midnight, and in his hand he held a huge, wavy-bladed bastard sword. He, also, was acting with great speed.

Looks of amazement crossed the faces of those present. Each of them, including Kalkja, thinking: _That is not possible. It is against the rules. He cannot be here._

He smiled viciously, but did not attack. Instead, he spoke a spell. _Mass Manifest_.

Ainhorr, and four Nalfeshnees appeared on the Prime Plane. The immense presence of the ancient Balor filled the chamber. Terrible heat radiated from him. 

Mulissu’s eyes almost popped out of her head. Mostin hadn’t mentioned Demon Princes and huge Balors. She targeted Ainhorr with two _Disintegrations_ and a cluster of _Magic Missiles_. He grunted.

The Solar and Zhuel reappeared upon the Prime, even as Ainhorr’s whip lashed out and wrapped itself around Tahl, dragging him against his body. His immense flaming sword crashed down upon Eadric, biting into him with Unholy power. Fire issued from the Balor’s nostrils.

The voice of the great celestial echoed through the minds of those present: _That is not Graz’zt_.

Could’ve fooled me, Ortwin thought.

The Nalfeshnee sprang into action. A nimbus of rainbow light began to kindle around one of them, and an _Unholy Aura_ erupted from another, bathing the fiends in protective blackness. More fiends materialized, as the remaining Nalfeshnees invoked _summonings_. Three Vrocks appeared, and immediately leapt at Eadric, attempting to rend him with their claws.

The two Quasits were flapping around Mulissu, trying to sting her and break her concentration.

Tahl called on the power of the Strength domain and, with difficulty, broke free of the Balor’s whip. His own scourge cracked in his hand, and bit into Ainhorr. Iua threw herself into the fray, reeled from a passing strike from the Balor, and began fencing with the black-skinned demon who, apparently, _was not Graz’zt_. Ortwin joined her.

Seeing his chance, and drawing on the power of his God, Eadric yelled, hefted Lukarn, and brought it full force down upon Ainhorr’s flaming sword. The Balor turned it with contemptuous ease. Eadric struck again, and a splintering sound was heard, sparks flying as the blades crashed together. He struck again, and Ainhorr’s ten-foot greatsword shattered, hewn at the hilt.* Shards flew across the chamber. Eadric _smote_ the demon, and he screamed.

Nwm spoke two summonings in fast order. A large salamander with a longspear materialized, and a huge Earth Elemental grew from the floor. He threw them both immediately against the Nalfeshnee with the nimbus around it.

Kalkja unsuccessfully attempted to persuade Mulissu to _disintegrate_ Eadric.

The demon who was not Graz’zt slashed at Iua, the force and speed of its strokes too great for her to avoid or parry. Gaping wounds appeared all over her, and she staggered backwards and collapsed.

Mulissu screamed, targeted the monster with two _Disintegrations_ and the Simulacrum’s diminished resistance failed it. It vanished. One of the Quasits who was buzzing her succumbed to a burst of _Magic Missiles_.The Solar dramatically decapitated one of the Nalfeshnees with its greatsword, and cut another one down with three swift strokes, in an attempt to close with Ainhorr. Zhuel engaged the third.

The Great Demon spoke a single word of power, and another Balor appeared.

"Oh, for heaven’s sake," Ortwin moaned, before he imploded.

Unable to physically engage with Eadric – Ainhorr and the Vrocks now fully surrounding the Paladin – both Nalfeshnees targeted the Paladin with _Feebleminds_. Simultaneously, the rainbow coloured nimbus around one of them erupted in a burst of energy, causing Nwm to reel. Eadric’s mind collapsed under the pressure, and he sat down and began to drool.



**


Feezuu had not gone far – into a chamber only a hundred yards or so away. When Mostin appeared nearby, she was already mounting her Nightmare.

"I don’t think so," the Alienist said, and launched two doubly empowered sonically substituted _lightning bolts_ and another quickened sonic at her.

"Almost," she said. And died. 

But Mostin had exhausted his transportation spells. Rather unconventionally – for him at least – he had to actually _run_ back to the chamber where the others were gathered. He crashed through a door, straight into the Goristro.

"Oops," he said. Fortunately, the Demon was even more surprised than he was. Mostin quickly _summoned_ a trio of Pseudonatural Dire Bears. 

"Kill," he pointed, and waited for a chance to sneak past.

**

Tahl, clawed and buffeted by attacks from the Vrocks, pushed through and interposed himself between Eadric and the Balor. Ainhorr slammed him with an immense, fiery fist, but Tahl’s spirit did not waver. He spoke to Eadric’s sword, which sat limply in the Paladin’s grip, and closed his hand tightly around it.

"Lukarn. _Heal_ him." The Cleric commanded.

Nearby, on the ground, Nwm – still in the shape of a huge bear – hallucinated wildly. The Salamander was stabbing at one of the Nalfeshnees, whilst the Earth elemental pummeled it.

Kalkja grabbed at Tahl, and he lashed out at her. She pulled his head back, and kissed him. His knees became weak.

Mulissu darted over to Iua and, touching her neck, determined that her daughter was still alive. She was still livid. She opened another _Gate_, and a second Solar stepped through.

"What is you command?" It asked.

"I have none. Do as you wish." She cradled Iua’s head in her lap.

The Solar smiled, and opened yet another _Gate_. A cascade of white light began. 

The Demons fled, as the Celestial host descended upon the ancient Necropolis of Khu, and hallowed it.


**

As the power coursed into him from Lukarn, Eadric looked around himself to see dozens of perfect winged forms standing in silent vigil. He wondered if he was dead, until he glanced across to see the crumpled form of Ortwin lying nearby. Tahl was tending to Iua, and Nwm stood pensively stroking his beard. 

Mostin burst in, ready to fling sonics. He looked around, and fainted.

Eadric stood, walked up to a Planetar, and pointed at Ortwin.

"I don’t suppose that you’d…"

"Not even were he one of the faithful," the Celestial replied.

"He died fighting demons," Eadric pointed out.

"As have many others," the Celestial replied sympathetically. "Except in unusual circumstances, death tends to be final."

Bugger that, thought Nwm.


**


"Mmm," Ortwin looked in the mirror. He was a satyr.

"It could have been a lot worse," Nwm said. "A badger, or an owl, for example. Mulissu is willing to return you to your original form – for a hefty price, no doubt. I think you look quite dashing, and you must admit – it has a certain appropriateness."

"Yes, yes," Ortwin agreed enthusiastically. Mmm. _Nymphs_, he thought.




*Crit.


In answer to the 'buffs' question:  all were _hasted_ and _death warded_, and had _protection from acid_ on them. Ortwin, Eadric, Iua and Tahl were also under _protection from sonics_ in the event that Mosin needed to drop area spells on the melee fighters. Ortwin and Tahl were both under an _enhanced bull's strength_, Iua under an enhanced _fox's cunning_ - useful for a duelist. Mulissu was _Mind Blanked_.

_Greater Magic Weapon_ was on Iua's rapier, both of Ortwin's weapons and Tahl's whip. Eadric had a _holy sword_ cast upon his own sunblade, and was also warded with a _stoneskin_.

Nwm had _Greater Magic Fang_ upon both sets of claws, and his teeth. 

There may have been others.


It's worth pointing out that as soon as the second Solar appeared (actually, maybe even the first), that it was a foregone conclusion.

My wife was running Mulissu during the session. She does, from time to time.


----------



## Cheiromancer

> He cast a Discern Location followed by a quickened Dimension Door and vanished.




Doesn't it have a 10 minute casting time?  Or did Mostin get his hands on a _Teleport Trace_?



> The Bone Devil, who had sought to engage a Blue Slaad in melee combat, instead crumpled under the gaze of Ainhorr into an infinitesimally small point in space.
> 
> "Oh, for heaven’s sake," Ortwin moaned, before he imploded.




You're a nice DM.  Letting them find Ortwin's body after it got imploded. 

_Mass Manifest_ blocks plane-travelling abilities until the duration expires.  I wonder if that includes abilities that span the Astral plane, like _Teleport_?

Anyway, I hope the angels hunted down all the demons before they could magically escape.  It would be way cool if Ainhorr was unable to escape because of his master's magic.


----------



## Jeremy

I LUVVVVVVV Gate.  - Say the Players.

I HATE Gate and you're all dead. - Says the DM.



Actually, it's one of the coolest story devices there is that a PC can actually of his own power do.  (Even if it was an NPC at this point)  It just will make just about any amount of combat planning moot as the game completely changes.  

Very well handled.  Very well done.

He critical hit the sword on a sunder?  I thought items just like constructs were immune to critical hits...?


----------



## Jarval

*Re: The Nodality - Part 2*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *"As have many others," the Celestial replied sympathetically. "Except in unusual circumstances, death tends to be final."
> 
> Bugger that, thought Nwm.
> 
> **
> 
> "Mmm," Ortwin looked in the mirror. He was a satyr.
> 
> "It could have been a lot worse," Nwm said. "A badger, or an owl, for example. Mulissu is willing to return you to your original form – for a hefty price, no doubt. I think you look quite dashing, and you must admit – it has a certain appropriateness."
> 
> "Yes, yes," Ortwin agreed enthusiastically. Mmm. Nymphs, he thought.*




Dang, I've run out of ways to praise this Story Hour!  Fantastic will just have to do again...

Nwm makes a very good conterpoint to Eadric and the rest of the paladins.  And I'm sure Ortwin will be very happy in his new form


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

_The Great Demon spoke a single word of power, and another Balor appeared.

"Oh, for heaven’s sake," Ortwin moaned, before he imploded._


It can be very inconvenient to not have a good Fort save in high level combats, as demonstrated here.  There are a lot of Save vs. Doom effect available that have a *minimum* DC of 20-25.

There are a lot of nasty Will effects, too, but those usually don't kill you outright.



Fabulous stuff, Sep.  

This little combat had _five_ Gates.  Normal yardsticks of power fail at that point.

Not commanding the second Solar was very astute.  It is very politic to show some trust towards beings you Gate in . . . unless you are Shomei, I suppose.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: The Nodality - Part 2*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> Seeing his chance, and drawing on the power of his God, Eadric yelled, hefted Lukarn, and brought it full force down upon Ainhorr’s flaming sword. The Balor turned it with contemptuous ease. Eadric struck again, and a splintering sound was heard, sparks flying as the blades crashed together. He struck again, and Ainhorr’s ten-foot greatsword shattered, hewn at the hilt.* Shards flew across the chamber. Eadric smote the demon, and he screamed.
> 
> *




My favorite part in the battle, but then again I am partial to paladins! 

Did the big bad fiends get away? 

Sep...I  hope the next post shows the bad guys licking their wounds. Feezu...gone...Uzemi...gone...Ainhor and Graz'zt hurt.....
Seems the only demon that got away was the succubus....

Can't wait until there is more!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Letting them find Ortwin's body after it got imploded.




Not sure about the relevance of this. If you are criticizing creative license when describing the death of a _summoned_ devil mook well, that's your call. There is nothing in the spell description itself which implies that the body disappears when the target fails its save.



> Mass Manifest blocks plane-travelling abilities until the duration expires. I wonder if that includes abilities that span the Astral plane, like Teleport?




That is certainly questionable. I had to make a snap decision, and I ruled 'No.' 
Maybe I'm wrong.

Dan complained, as well.




> Doesn't it [Discern Location] have a 10 minute casting time?




Maybe that's why Dan didn't complain too much. This was a genuine error - for some reason, I had it in my mind that it had a 1 action casting time, didn't check it, and when I was browsing a few days later I thought...'Doh.'

It happens.


There again, when all's said and done, I won't loose any sleep over it. And I wouldn't let the rules get in the way of the roleplaying experience.

Would you, Cheiromancer?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Next time I should not post so hastily.  I realized just now that that was a summoned devil- when killed, it naturally disappears.  My bad. 

And even if it were called instead of summoned, the _Implosion_ that killed took place in Limbo, of all places.  A certain variability in effect is practically mandatory!

Graz'zt was using _Mass Manifest_ to get a lot of demons onto the prime at once.  Preventing demons from using their special abilities is definitely not his intention, so perhaps he tweaked it a bit.  I think the standard form of the spell is intended to drag those sneaky extra-planar creatures onto the prime where they can be disposed of- the intention is definitely *not* to let them escape via teleportation effects.

I think your rulings were eminently sound.  Far better than I would have made in the same situation.

Now about the _discern location_.  Would Mulissu ever have traded _limited wish_ to Mostin?  That would be one way he could have tracked her down so fast.  He could just say "I wish I knew exactly where she went."- then he would have the information needed to _teleport_ or _dimension door_ to that location.

I think, though, if I ever play let my players ambush a group of demons, I'll have them all teleport away, and stage a counter-ambush when the party's _buff_ spells have expired.  The succubus can spy on them with _clairvoyance_ or something.

BTW, I'm very pleased with the way the Solars acted.  I don't think they would be so helpful to PC's for just any old encounter.  But Graz'zt had celestial retribution coming to him, and the angels were happy to dish it out to him.

Another fantastic story.


----------



## Cyronax

Yet again Sep, you and your players astound me! Great updates as always.

As for the bungle with Discern Location, chalk it up to some random critical fumble on Oronthon's part. 

He makes the 'rules' after all,
C.I.D.


----------



## Vargo

My favorite bit:



> He crashed through a door, straight into the Goristro.
> 
> "Oops," he said. Fortunately, the Demon was even more surprised than he was. Mostin quickly summoned a trio of Pseudonatural Dire Bears.
> 
> "Kill," he pointed, and waited for a chance to sneak past.




I can see Mostin pulling this off with kind of a bored why-are-you-bothering-me-I-have-bigger-infernals-to-fry attitude.  Made me laugh, at least.


----------



## Suldulin

again Wow  

btw,  how do yugos fit into your world's cosmos?


----------



## tleilaxu

nt


----------



## tleilaxu

Very good!

I figure mulissu is 18 or 19th level...


----------



## madriel

There are no words for this.  I'm awestruck.  Wow.


----------



## Darklone

Ortwin as Satyr... Did he change at all ?


----------



## Fade

He got hairier.


----------



## Horacio

Wow!

WOW!

WOW²!
(WOW²)²!


----------



## BiggusGeekus

> Mulissu darted over to Iua and, touching her neck, determined that her daughter was still alive. She was still livid. She opened another Gate, and a second Solar stepped through.
> 
> "What is you command?" It asked.
> 
> "I have none. Do as you wish." She cradled Iua’s head in her lap.
> 
> The Solar smiled, and opened yet another Gate. A cascade of white light began.




This was my favorite bit.

I wish I hadn't read this at work.  I want to break out all my books and see if I can guess what Ortwin's new character sheet looks like.


----------



## Enkhidu

As cool as the Solar having free reign to Gate in the heavenly host was, I'd say the aftermath was my favorite part...



> Mostin burst in, ready to fling sonics. He looked around, and fainted.




Can it get any better?


----------



## Jeremy

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This was my favorite bit.
> 
> I wish I hadn't read this at work.  I want to break out all my books and see if I can guess what Ortwin's new character sheet looks like. *




Good idea.    Check out the rogue's gallery post for my stab at it.


----------



## Krellic

Another mega-battle alright, my favourite bit... all of it!


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *
> I think, though, if I ever play let my players ambush a group of demons, I'll have them all teleport away, and stage a counter-ambush when the party's buff spells have expired.  The succubus can spy on them with clairvoyance or something. *




Good in theory, but real players are harder to fool than that.  Scrying is easily detected and dispelled at that power level.

The big problem in this scenario is that the Bait was killed on round 3.  That doesn't give you much of a chance to counter-ambush before your prey scurries to safety.

It was a nicely executed ambush, actually.  But combat with multiple Gates just isn't going to be predictable.  Mulissu was the Ace in the hole.  She was Mind Blanked, BTW, so scrying would not have revealed her presence.


----------



## Someone

Wizards, paladins, swashbucklers, plenty of demons, more demons, summoned monsters, gated solars that gate more celestials, and more summoned monsters. And demons.

All in a chamber.

Marx Brothers, anyone?  Man, It´s no surprise some of them had to wait turn in the Ethereal.


----------



## Green Knight

DAMN, I love this story hour! Loved the ending. Hehehe. I wonder if Ortwin's player will stay a satyr? The part with Mostin fainting at the sight of all those celestials and their feathers was fun, too. Awesome battle, all around. Poor Eadric got reduced to a goober for the end of it, though.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I like the story more each time I read it. 

There is genuine dramatic tension- Ortwin dead, Iua down, Mostin gone gods-know-where, Eadric feebleminded, Nwm hallucinating in a corner, Tahl being energy-drained... it looked as if a TPK was at hand.

Thank goodness for Mulissu!

I wonder- could the simulacrum of Graz'zt have gated the real Graz'zt in?  *That* would have been scary!

Ridley's Cohort:  IDHTBIFOM but I think succubi can cast _clairvoyance_ every round.  They couldn't all possibly be dispelled.  But you are right that Mulissu would be undetectable.

And I think that teleporting away until the buff spells wear off could work- someone on the demon's side could maybe cast a _cloudkill_ in the ventilation system so that the invaders wouldn't be able to snoop around easily- _darkness_ spells and glyphs/magical traps would help too.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Thanks All*

...for the support and praise.

My bizarre and semi-arbitrary xp system (I include lots of RP and story awards) indicates that the character levels presently are:

Nwm: 15.8
Eadric: 16.6
Mostin: 16.9
Ortwin: 17.5

Note that Ortwin lost a level when he reincarnated. Bye-bye Ranger Ortwin.

As soon as Mostin hits 17th level, the whole game will change. He'll get _Gate_ and _Wish_ and start devising all kinds of terrible game-breaking spells (note: must remember to ask Dan for full spell descriptions). Quick rundown:

Metagnostic Inquiry (8th, I think): forces outsiders to answer one question faithfully. No save. SR applies.

Id Eruption: Sends target into uncontrollable frenzy as their unconscious mind takes over. Very Freudian.

Paroxysm of Fire: Target writhes on ground in agony, spurting flames at nearby friends.

Torque Tendril: Targets who try to approach caster are deflected at 90 degrees.

Metempsychotic Reversal: Target is forced back into random previous incarnation with no memory of his present life.

Interminable Sermon: Bores enemies, who then walk away and do something else as long as you keep talking. And talking. And talking..

Dan never actually _uses_ any of these spells. I think he just invents them for fun.


BTW, the New Improved (?) Ortwin has been posted in the Rogues' Gallery. Any useful advice appreciated. Reincarnation _is_ a weird one.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Could Mostin use the Metempsychotic reversal to give Ortwin his human body back?  The point is moot, since I think he likes being a satyr, but suppose he had come back as a badger....?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Metempsychotic Reversal: Target is forced back into *random* previous incarnation with no memory of his present life.




It's unlikely


----------



## tleilaxu

so is the story all up to date?


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver

*Re: Thanks All*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> Metempsychotic Reversal: Target is forced back into random previous incarnation with no memory of his present life.
> *




Hmm.  That's _really_ interesting.

Is natural reincarnation (as opposed to the spell) a common fate for souls in Wyre, or is this only effective against the presumably small group of people who've been _reincarnated_?

If the former, could you cast this on somebody repeatedly, and have him keep going farther back?  Would you reach a limit based on the age of the world?


----------



## Warrior Poet

*Three Cheers!*

Having followed followed this saga from its first appearance on the boards, I submit that it is the most finely wrought tale in the Story Hour forum.

You and the players have created a triumph of story-craft, a truly magnificent work.

Thank you, and thanks to your players, for your time, effort, and energy.

Warrior Poet


----------



## drothgery

Friday morning Heretic bump...


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Some questions that deserve answers (of a sort)



> I have a question: is the dialogue in your story hour actual quotes from players, or do you do some "recreation with creative license"




Initially (when I was posting from sessions which occurred several months prior to my writing), my 'creative license' was employed rather more. As the posts began to reflect events more recently in the campaign, it diminished.

I tend to remember _how_ something is said, more than the actual words, but I do keep pretty accurate notes.



> Blood War--if there is one in your campaign, Sep?




Nothing as organized as that. Just aeons of mutual antagonism.



> I did raise an eyebrow at the reference to Mostin as a "loose cannon"; they have those in Wyre?




No, but Shomei is _very_ well travelled. Maybe she's been to some more advanced worlds.

Although "loose ballista" does have a certain ring to it  




> He critical hit the sword on a sunder? I thought items just like constructs were immune to critical hits...?




Actually, I put the asterisk in the previous post in the wrong place - the _smite_ was a critical hit - Marc has a habit of not hitting stuff very often, but when he does, hitting it very effectively. I recall the _smite_ doing eighty-odd points of damage.


[Edit: Marc demands an official apology. I forgot to factor in the double damage on the _Holy Sword_ when it strikes an evil creature. It should have been 123 points of damage. Er, sorry Marc.]


The sunder itself _was_ very lucky. Not so much on the damage (the greatsword had hardness 14 and 24hp), as on the opposed attack rolls: Eadric rolled high, and Ainhorr rolled low. Sigh.



> Is natural reincarnation (as opposed to the spell) a common fate for souls in Wyre, or is this only effective against the presumably small group of people who've been reincarnated?




Aargh! Metaphysical speculation. Have you learned nothing, Grasshopper?

Nwm believes in a cyclical universe and reincarnation.
Eadric believes in a linear universe with a Beginning, Middle and End. He does not believe in reincarnation.
Mostin believes that consciousness, directed by Magickal Will, shapes reality.


I have no opinions on the matter, being of the view that the _Truth_ is far beyond my feeble ability to comprehend...


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> Aargh! Metaphysical speculation.
> *




Phooey.  Think of it as a hypothesis.  Now we just need some free time for Mostin and a volunteer or three...



> Have you learned nothing, Grasshopper?




You kidding me?  I've got learning nothing down to an art form, bub. 



> I have no opinions on the matter, being of the view that the _Truth_ is far beyond my feeble ability to comprehend...




Much as I love your story hour, Sep,  I guess I'm glad I'm not one of your players.  That sort of thing's likely to make my head explode, if I think about it too hard.


----------



## grodog

Great stuff, Sep, thanks for the two Nodality updates.

I'll be very curious to see where things go from here.  You've got an interesting parallel between Mostin's flouting of the Great Convention and the "rules" which Graz'zt and Oronthon follow (at least in theory).  The consequences of their collective choices will be very interesting reading =)


----------



## Cyronax

This is a preemptive bump. This thread was almost 2/3 down the page..............this story is too good for that ......


Lovin it as always,
C.I.D.


----------



## Kalanyr

Program Story_Hour
Begin  
 Read thread. 
 Subscribe to thread.
 Praise Thread.
End

"Wow!"


----------



## grodog

*Mostin's spells*

So, Sep, have you had any chance to dig up or otherwise get copies of Mostin's spells for posting? 

Just a friendly reminder


----------



## drothgery

Monday morning Heretic bump.


----------



## Jarval

Monday evening Heretic bump.


----------



## Horacio

Tuesday morning Heretic bump!


----------



## Kalanyr

Wednesday Evening Heretic Bump. Way too far down. Way Way Too Far down.


----------



## Jeremy

Wednesday morning Heretic Bump just to play with timezones.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

An update - the first of two or three, hopefully.

Some questions for you out there (which I suppose I could post in another forum, but as I'm here...)

I've just got hold of the ELH (late, I know). Mostin's player, Dan, has had it for a while. He's pestered me for some answers, so I thought I'd pester you.

1. The 'Summon' spell seed is described as 'will negates, SR applies' but the epic summoning spells listed have neither. Is there a misprint, or am I missing something?

2. There is no 'Call' spell seed. Is this intentional? An oversight? If it existed it would have a spellcraft of 23. Obviously, this seed is kind of vital to my campaign flavour. Any feeback appreciated.

3. Discussion of the new 'Pseudonatural' template has arisen (both in-game and out of it, see post below), and I'm happy to use both templates (the one from T&B and the one from the ELH), as representing different orders of Pseudonatural beings. Retrofitting is quite simple. Dan is bending his mind already to the invention of 2 epic spells - one, allowing the caster to assume the 'lesser' pseudonatural template from T&B, the other allowing the caster to assume the 'greater' template described in the ELH. I realize that these would be very high spellcraft spells, but I haven't yet got my head fully around the mechanics (has anyone?). There seems to be a lot of guesswork & arbitrariness. Input appreciated.



**




"I think that some kind of disguise might be in order," Ortwin said, scratching one of his hairy haunches with his left hoof. "Don’t get me wrong – I like it and everything – it’s just, well, _conspicuous_ isn’t it? Being a Half-Elf was bad enough if I want to be – er – incognito, if you catch my drift, but this is rather harder to hide."

"I could make you a _Hat of Disguise_," Mostin offered. Since the death of the Cambion, he had visibly relaxed.

"Mmm, yes," Ortwin said. "Of course, it wouldn’t look like one of _your_ hats, would it Mostin?"

The Alienist sniffed. "Obviously, you lack the panache to carry off something as distinguished as one of my hats. But such a hat would appear however you wished it to, as would you – within generally bipedal constraints, of course."

"That sounds splendid," Ortwin said. "How long would it take you to enchant such a hat? How much would you charge me for it?"

"Well, _Change Self_…" Mostin began.

"_Alter Self_ would be nicer," Ortwin smiled disarmingly.

"So would _Shapechange_," Mostin said sarcastically. "I had planned to give it to you, as a favour, but because you’ve been so rude…"

"_Change Self_ will be just fine, Mostin," Ortwin interrupted. "And thank-you, that’s very decent of you."

"Yes, it is," the Alienist agreed haughtily.


**


Unfortunately for Ortwin, none of Feezuu’s considerable wealth found its way into his purse. Upon discovering her cache of gold and silk, Eadric had asked a squad of devas to distribute it equitably amongst the outlying encampments nearest Khu, prior to the Celestials’ departure.

Paladins, the Bard had sighed.

Groups of nomads were surprised – and, after their initial terror, delighted – to find winged messengers depositing bags of precious goods outside of their skin tents. Most had suffered losses from Feezuu.

Mostin had inspected the glass tube he had taken from Feezuu’s corpse. It still contained fifteen motes – soul currency with which transactions on the Lower Planes were made. He had slipped it into his pocket, but a look of stern reproof from a Planetar, whose _true seeing_ had immediately recognized the morphed larvae for what they were, had persuaded him to render it to the Celestial.

"Er, here are some souls," Mostin had said, looking away and holding out his hand.

The cells beneath the vaulted chambers of the mausoleum and crypt had contained a grizzly collection of body parts, live subjects being drained of blood, and an uncompleted flesh golem. When subjected to the Eye of Palamabron, other secrets had been revealed. The lowest chamber, warded against the most powerful of divinations, revealed an incomplete phylactery which Feezuu had been attempting to construct.

Mostin swallowed. As a lich, there was no doubting who would have finally prevailed in their feud.

After the prisoners had been tended and released, Nwm used his power to open the roof of the mausoleum, and light flooded in. Celestials descended into the lowest catacombs, and purified them.

The Ancient Gods of Shûth dreamed more easily.


**


In the days which followed the assassination of Lord Rede of Dramore, the Grand Master of the Temple and Interim Lord Protector of Orthodoxy, the remnant of the Curia met to discuss the ongoing situation. A variety of proposals were made, although rulings upon their truth were postponed until the current hubbub subsided. Neither the Bishops of Kaurban or Jiuhu attended, leaving the five episcopacies to mull over policy. Unexpectedly, Hethio did not attend either, apparently succumbing to a bout of sickness. Delighted at the absence of one who had become his arch-nemesis, the Bishop of Tyndur – who had ‘found his teeth,’ as Rede had put it – sowed as much discord as possible amongst the remaining Bishops. The consensus was still against him, but the zeal which had characterized earlier meetings was absent.

Rede _cannot_ have fallen from grace, else the Curia would have been incorrect in its initial backing of him – which was patently absurd, because the Curia determined what the truth was. Rede must, therefore, have been a martyr to the truth and, like Melion, deserved beatification.

The Temple and the Inquisition – both arms of the Church Magistratum – were now leaderless. Brey was the logical successor to the Temple, although arguments were made that the Magistratum should now be consolidated into a single body, and Brey was _not_ the man for the job.

The presence of the pagan, Nwm, and the demoness, were generally agreed to be connected with Rede’s murder, although in what capacity none could guess. The Templars who had been present related events as they remembered them, although no full picture had emerged – the _wall of thorns_ had blocked many details of the exchange between the Druid and Rede. But no Taint had been detected by the three Paladins amongst them.

Should the Curia authorize the further use of the scroll cache amongst the warrior-clerics again? They were rapidly running out of casters of sufficient power to even attempt their safe use.

Since the disappearance of Tramst, no clergy of adequate ability existed to use appropriate divinations with regard to the murder of Rede.* And with Oronthon’s continued silence, communion with the Deity was impossible.

_How long would that last?_ Many wondered.

More mundane issues were discussed. The deployment and provisioning of the Temple troops in Tomur, those in the Nund valley near Trempa, and the continued blockade of Iald. Finances were not inexhaustible, and the king was still delaying in committing royal resources. Wars and sieges were expensive.

Meanwhile, whilst the four Bishops spoke candidly about the dilemmas which beset them, Hethio was dealing with his own remorse. His sickness was feigned, and he spent a good deal of time in acts of self-mortification in order to expunge his guilt at the murder of Rede.

Because, when the Bishop of Hethio had attempted to approach the hallowed altar of the Fane in Morne, he found that he could not. Centuries earlier, Tersimion had placed potent wards upon the dais, and, suddenly, Hethio found himself subject to them.**

Hethio knew what it meant, and should the gaze of even the lowliest Paladin be directed towards him, he knew what it would reveal.

Still, he rationalized whilst striking himself across the back with his scourge, the Taint was surely of a temporary variety. He had, after all, acted in the best interests of the Temple.


**


Mostin made the hat for Ortwin in two days, became bored, vacillated, and decided to visit Shomei.

He thought that, rather than simply arriving on her doorstep and waiting, issuing a _sending_ would be politic. He had not had a chance to use the spell since his acquisition of it from Feezuu’s books.

_Greetings Shomei. Your information useful, if flawed. I suspect you were duped. I would like to confer. I will scry, then teleport to your location._

Within seconds, the return message arrived.

_No. Resolving other matters. Meet me at my manse in one hour._

Hmm, Mostin thought. He wondered what the ‘other matters’ were. Still, it behooved him not to pry to much. He waited impatiently for an hour, and stepped through the mirror of Urm-Nahat.

He appeared outside of the huge, wrought iron gates of her estate, three miles from Morne. Moments later, they swung open noisily, and Mostin began to trudge down the gravel driveway, flanked by enormous, brooding trees of a species not native to Wyre. Or the Prime, for that matter, he thought. A _whispering wind_ reached his ears.

_Do not leave the pathway_

Not likely, he thought.

Shomei’s mansion was vast, of a size comparable to the ducal castle at Trempa. It boasted six hundred rooms, and was squarely situated within a thousand acres of land, at the centre of a great bowl in the hills. Devils had, purportedly, been employed in its construction, and the great, sweeping balustrades and buttresses, of an infinitely complex design which seemed to defy gravity, lent credence to the theory. The doors, fashioned from black iron and carved in intricate relief, opened noiselessly as the Alienist approached.

A spined devil waited for him, its wings flapping as it hovered in the air. It gestured, and Mostin followed it through a winding maze of corridors, hallways and antechambers, into a large but comfortable drawing room. A purple fire burned in the hearth. Mostin sat and poured himself a large glass of brandywine from a crystal decanter, threw his boots off, sank into a couch made from fiendish leather, and waited.

Shomei appeared only a minute later, through a door that Mostin had not noticed in the east wall. She moved, even here, as though she was in a hurry.

"My apologies," she said immediately. "I discovered that I had been subjected to a ruse only yesterday. The devil who brought me tidings turned out not to be a devil after all, but, in fact, the duplicitous Xerulko."

"Graz’zt is cunning, as I said," Mostin reminded her. "And bolder since his freedom."***

"Thank-you for the lesson," she said ironically. "But the daemon will be causing no more trouble. Impersonating a diabolic herald is a risky enterprise."

"Devils have punished him?" Mostin asked, amazed.

"Not exactly," Shomei explained. "I have trapped him within a thaumaturgic diagram. Perhaps you would like to come and inspect him?"

Mostin raised his eyebrows. "Shomei, I appreciate the gesture, but the business with Feezuu is resolved _permanently_. I have no need of your ‘help.’"

She scowled. "I have not entrapped Xerulko for your benefit, but for _mine_. Such a deception cannot go unpunished, or I would lose all respect. He has slighted me, and I must exact revenge.

"Mostin, listen very carefully to me. There comes a point in a mage’s career when, willing or no, he or she begins to attract the attention of those who may perceive in him or her a prospective ally, or a potential threat. This is doubly true of those who specialize in summonings, and bindings and callings. You are at that point. You are on the verge of mastering the most potent of dweomers. You need dependable allies. If not devils, have you considered celestials?"

Mostin laughed uneasily.

"Exactly," Shomei said. "Mostin, you are a natural Goetic Magician. You do not need an external locus of morality to tell you which acts are ‘Good’ and which are ‘Evil.’ Devils are wicked, but very, very efficient. If you bind them to your Will, you can achieve a great deal. _They are tools_. They can aid you in your quest for apotheosis. Vhorzhe understood as much."

Mostin shook his head. "But Vhorzhe did not rely _solely_ upon any one kind of outsider. And I have surpassed him now. You are right: I do not need to be told the difference between good and evil. But I will not be subject to any other’s agenda – including yours, Shomei. You are shackled, whether you admit it or not, and you cannot move without considering the reaction it will evince in the court of Dispater, or Belial, or whoever else is granting you favours. Your independence is compromised. I could not abide that. I must determine my own fate."

"Perhaps you underestimate my resourcefulness," Shomei said slyly. But she seemed troubled. Mostin felt that he had touched a raw nerve.

"Perhaps I do," Mostin admitted. "But I would no sooner be indebted to a Devil than a Celestial. Although I freely admit that Celestials are scarier."

"On that much we agree, at least," she nodded. "Who will you look to for help, Mostin?"

"The Pseudonaturals," the Alienist replied. "As always. Shomei, I am only just beginning to apprehend them. Beyond those that I have dealt with already, there are those of truly awesome power."

"They are monstrous, Mostin. And those others that you speak of cannot be summoned."

"No," he replied. "But they can be called. And _bound_."

"Vhorzhe tried, and failed," the Infernalist said.

"I am not Vhorzhe," the Alienist replied. "I am Mostin, the Metagnostic."


**



Whilst Mostin spent a week with Shomei, discussing esoteric matters and renewing a friendship that had been allowed to drift apart, Eadric drilled his troops and prepared for the message from Rintrah that he knew must soon come. 

Tahl and those who had defected with the Inquisitor from Morne, as well as the penitent Templars and the Paladins who had remained in Trempa, now formed the steel core of his supporters. At every available opportunity, Eadric spoke with the more agnostic members of Trempa’s aristocracy, impressing upon them the need for unity, and the holiness of his mission. He diplomatically addressed their frippery, and their laxity, and enjoined them to commit themselves fully to purging the Temple of the corruption which beset it.

His persuasive arguments, combined with his force of personality, slowly began to bear fruit amongst the nobility. Still, Tahl reminded him that until he was tested upon the battlefield, the overarching unity of purpose that the Paladin sought would not be realized.

Ryth had ridden in haste from the north, where his archers were engaged in what seemed like would turn into a dirty, protracted guerilla conflict with Temple troops in Tomur. The enemy were sending raiding parties across the Nund and continually testing the resolve of the Uediian militias there. Eadric – in Soraine’s name - immediately summoned the aristocracy for conference. In fact, the Duchess was gradually and subtly relinquishing her nominal command of the effort to the Paladin.

Ryth, who had spent three weeks in the field and had shed quantities of enemy blood, was less belligerent than previously.

The meeting was still fraught, however. The western side of the Nund, beyond a narrow swathe owned by the Duke of Kaurban, was a royal demesne. Whilst it seemed possible that the King would not intervene in a strictly internal Temple affair, as soon as it spilled over onto lands owned by the crown, some form of retribution could be expected. Once the cells of Temple troops had been ousted from their encampments – assuming they could be – any pursuit would draw Trempa’s forces across land owned by the King. And it was already well-known that the Temple was petitioning for royal aid – the King himself was, after all, supposed to be an exemplar of Orthodoxy.

And then there was Morne itself to consider.

Any attempt to invest the city would be met with overwhelming force, and Eadric held no illusions about what would happen if he met the royal army in the field.

"We are interested in the Temple, not Morne itself," Tahl remarked.

"I doubt the King will see it that way," Eadric observed laconically.

"We should go and chat with him," Ortwin said casually. "It’s long overdue. I’ve met him once or twice before. He seems nice enough, if a little petulant."

Ryth spat. "He is a spineless boy."

And therein lay the problem. The reason that no royal intervention had occurred. The reason that the powerful magnates of Wyre were roaming around with private armies in the true fashion of ‘overmighty subjects.’ The reason that no cohesive policy had emerged in the temporal governance of Wyre for more than a decade. The reason why Temple power had gone unchecked for so long. And probably the reason that, heretofore, he has been mentioned in this story only in passing.

Because the King of Wyre, Tiuhan IV, was a spoiled boy of twelve years, manipulated by relatives who comprised the bulk of Wyre’s greatest aristocracy. 

Eadric sighed. Unfortunately, Ortwin was right.





*Tramst (Cleric 9 / Divine Oracle 2), who had stood on the very spot where Feezuu had slain Cynric, had interacted with her Taint and used a _legend lore_ to determine her identity. Note that Divine Oracles within the church of Oronthon aren’t necessarily as ‘wayward’ as the PrC in _Defenders of the Faith_ would appear. Historically, oracular vision has been a vital adjunct to the Inquisition’s work.

**The High Altar in the Great Fane is protected by a _Permanent Antipathy_ towards creatures of all evil alignments.

***The _Binding_ of Graz’zt – an act accomplished by the Wizard Fillein and his cabal - over three hundred years previously, and a seminal example of cooperative magic. The Great Mage had drawn on the abilities of six other spellcasters of significant power. 

Graz’zt was chained for fifty-five years. When he finally gained his freedom, he was irked to find that all but one of his former captors had already died.

Fillein himself had disappeared, and was never found.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Well I guess the heroes will throw in their petition to the King. This is very cool...secular and extraplanar politics...I love the intrigue. 

Thanks sep...am trying to capture and implement alot of your  outsider intervention in my campaign!

What's Nwm up to? And Nahael?

What about the demons who were beat up?


----------



## Jeremy

Now them there's some brass ones.

Yeah, me, you, and these blokes are gonna circle up and do a really powerful binding.  Who?  Oh, no one important, you'll see.

YOU BOUND GRAZ'ZT!?  WHAT'RE YOU NUTZ!?!?


----------



## Suldulin

Great as always 

btw sep, How do Yugoloths fit into your campaign?


----------



## Green Knight

> Meanwhile, whilst the four Bishops spoke candidly about the dilemmas which beset them, Hethio was dealing with his own remorse. His sickness was feigned, and he spent a good deal of time in acts of self-mortification in order to expunge his guilt at the murder of Rede.
> 
> Because, when the Bishop of Hethio had attempted to approach the hallowed altar of the Fane in Morne, he found that he could not. Centuries earlier, Tersimion had placed potent wards upon the dais, and, suddenly, Hethio found himself subject to them.**
> 
> Hethio knew what it meant, and should the gaze of even the lowliest Paladin be directed towards him, he knew what it would reveal.
> 
> Still, he rationalized whilst striking himself across the back with his scourge, the Taint was surely of a temporary variety. He had, after all, acted in the best interests of the Temple.




Damn. Seems Hethio has gone from Lawful Neutral to Lawful Evil. Didn't Cheiromancer forsee this? Well, if you did, you've got one hell of an eye. 

Good one, Sep. Can't wait for the next 2 updates. Also can't wait to see what will happen with the king.


----------



## Cheiromancer

> _Orinally posted by Sepulchrave II_
> *1. The 'Summon' spell seed is described as 'will negates, SR applies' but the epic summoning spells listed have neither. Is there a misprint, or am I missing something?
> 
> 2. There is no 'Call' spell seed. Is this intentional? An oversight? If it existed it would have a spellcraft of 23. Obviously, this seed is kind of vital to my campaign flavour. Any feeback appreciated.*




The 'Summon' spell seed works like Monster Summoning I, and doesn't allow a save if a generic creature is conjured.  If a specific individual is summoned, there is a save and spell resistance applies.

There is no 'Call' seed- you are use the 'Summon' spell seed, instead.

For self-transformation spells, I would use _Gathering of Maggots_ as a benchmark.  That spell includes a +5 DC  for changing creature type to ooze, and a +40 DC for the thing's spell-like, extraordinary and supernatural abilities.  How exactly they calculate +40, I don't know.  The worm that walks has a CR of +3 over the original character, so the following would work:

'Life' spell seed: DC 27
'Transform' spell seed: DC 21
Increase in CR: 15 per +1
Mitigating factors: to taste


----------



## Fade

Yay!


----------



## starwolf

Just gettin' all the threads in order
*bump*


----------



## tleilaxu

great update! 

did ainhorr et al survive and escape the battle?

mostin is very interesting! i can't wait to see what he'll conjure up next.


----------



## dpdx

*Hethio's Atonement*

What an interesting twist: Hethio has acquired Taint. But if he's a Bishop, he must know that simply lashing oneself isn't going to get rid of it. Possible ideas for an atonement or geas for Hethio:

- Obviously, surrender. Withdraw forces, repair collateral damage as best as one can. Try to mend this Rift in the Church.

- Replace all the scrolls that were taken from the Vault. Never go into the Vault again. Resurrect those who died needlessly in the battle. Beg forgiveness from Oronthon.

- Or, don't. Become an evil bastard, go native, meet Graz'zt.

I predict that Hethio gradually increases the self-flagellation until he realizes somehow that it's going to take a lot more than that to go back over. Then he just finally gives in to the evil, leaves the church, takes levels of Blackguard. Maybe he dies, in which case he ends up at the right hand of Graz'zt.

God I hate Gen Con, especially when I can't go!


----------



## Horacio

Wow!

I know I always say the same thing, but after each update I'm speechless...


----------



## Barastrondo

> What an interesting twist: Hethio has acquired Taint. But if he's a Bishop, he must know that simply lashing oneself isn't going to get rid of it.




If he's a bishop, he _should_ know that assassinating one of the esteemed and most holy leaders of the church, even if said leader of the church is demonstrating some show of doubt in the righteousness of their cause, is an outright evil act, and likely counter to the desires of Oronthon Himself even if it is "in the best interests of the Church." 

Hethio has so much invested in the dogma and the trappings of the Church, such a need to be _right_, that he misses out completely on the larger picture, which is what makes him such an excellent antagonist. What we as omniscient viewers see as "what he should do" isn't at all what _he_ sees as "what I should do." Pure human nature — and it's that insight into human (and inhuman) nature that's one of the things that make this story hour so strong. 

I, for one, love the attention to detail, even as I envy it.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Intermission*

*Naming Conventions in the Wyre Campaign*


This is in answer to a question that someone asked a long, long time ago, but which I hadn’t gotten around to answering. It’s kind of complicated, so bear with me (if you’re even vaguely interested). Firstly, the PCs.

_Eadric_ is an Old English name, which was useful from my perspective – in terms of consistency. I’ll explain in a while.

_Ortwin_ is the name of a character appearing in the _Niebelungenlied_ (Ortwin of Metz), so I guess its Middle High German. 

_Nwm_ is "Quasi-Brythonic" or "Quasi-Celtic." It rhymes with the Welsh word _Cwm_, which transliterates as "Coombe" in English. A Cwm is a glacial valley, if I remember my highschool geography. If "Nwm" has any meaning, then I don’t know what it is.

_Mostin_, I think, is a proper name anyway. I’d guess that its roots were Middle English or Norman French, but I might be wrong. This is also very convenient for me.


In Wyre itself, there are three different linguistic complexes.

The oldest, consists of a group of languages which are represented by a variety of Celtic or Quasi-Celtic roots. _Nwm_ is one such name, _Cambos du’la_ (the hill where Nehael atoned) is another. Such names are relatively uncommon, and tend to be found amongst Uediians or at sites venerated by them. _Bagaudas_ – the name assumed by Hullu’s guerillas – is an ancient Gaulish word meaning, unsurprisingly, "Guerilla Fighters." _Uedii_ itself is also Gaulish, and has connotations of "Prayer, veneration."

More recent, although still of great age, are names represented by a variety of Germanic roots. _Eadric, Cynric, Brord, Asser_ etc. are all Anglo-Saxon in form. _Tahl, Thrumohar, Ekkert, Streek_ are all adaptations of Old Norse names. A larger number of names – _Tramst, Tiuhan, Hethio, Thahan, Tomur, Gibilrazn_ derive from ancient Gothic. I like Gothic.

_Deorham_ is Anglo-Saxon in form, and means "Village Where the Deer Live." There is a village in Somerset in England called _Dyrham_, and its older form in the Anglo-Saxon Chronicle was _Deorham_. A _Burh_ (as in Kyrtill's Burh) is a burgh/burg/castle.

The most recent, in terms of Wyrish history, are names represented by "Pseudo Norman French" or "Pseudo Middle-English" words. These include _Wyre, Morne, Soraine, Melion, Brey, Trempa._ etc. In the older language, ‘Wyre’ would probably be _Weorh_, but that’s beside the point.

The names of Wizards are, for the most part, utterly fantastic. _Shomei, Tersimion, Jovol, Tozinak, Kothchori, Qiseze_ etc. There are a few exceptions: _Hlioth_ is Old Norse in form, _Waide_ is passably Middle English (ish). _Mulissu_ is ancient Assyrian, and does not fit the mould – but she is from the Thalassine. Mulissu is a complicated figure in Mesopotamian belief, a kind of sky-goddess, but also a name given to the transcendent aspect of Ishtar, or the feminine spiritual principle in general.

As mentioned in another post (by Lombard), the names of the celestial host are influenced by Blake’s poetical names: _Enitharmon, Rintrah, Palamabron, Oothoon (=Urthoon), Enion (=Eniin)._. The name _Zhuel_ is quasi-Blake. _Rurunoth, Ainhorr, Uzmi_ are also passably quasi-Blake, although the intention with the last names was to evoke a ‘darker’ feel. _Feezuu, Xerulko_ are invented. _Nehael_ has the root "-el" which means "God" in various Aramaic languages, and appears in the names _Gabriel, Michael, Raphael, Sammael_ etc.

_Oronthon_ is utterly imitative of Blake’s names.

Completely inconsistently, the name _Kalkja_ – the succubus compacted by Feezuu – is actually Gothic in form. But I couldn’t resist. In Gothic, _Kalkja_ means "whore."

_Tun Hartha_ - the plateau north of Wyre - is a compound Old Norse + Gothic name, which means 'sweet hardship.' It's inhabitants call it _Linna_, however, which in their language means 'enclosed space.' The language of the Tunthi is based on Finnish. _Mesikammi_, the shamaness encountered by Nwm, is a poetic word found in the Kalevala meaning 'Bear, honey-paw.' _Tietaja_ means 'sorcerer, shaman.'

_Thalassine_ is from Attic Greek, and means "Blue-Green," as in the coulour of the sea. Many Thalassine names are derived from Middle-Eastern or Greek roots.

_Shuth_ is a Sanskrit word. Sanskrit was originally intended to form the basis of the Language of Shuth, but I never followed through with the idea.


_Graz’zt_ is canonical, of course.


----------



## PaynAndispare

WOW

I finally caught up on all my reading ... this is a wonderful story Sep, makes me look forward to my thursday night sessions.

*grabs a drink*
*sits back and waits for more*


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*This and That*



> What's Nwm up to?




See post.



> did ainhorr et al survive and escape the battle?




Yes. Or at least, Ainhorr himself did. _Discern Location_ by Mostin placed Ainhorr firmly on the 42nd layer of the Abyss.


**


Nwm sped westwards in vaporous form.

After his return from Khu, the Druid had felt depressed at sinking back into the routine on the Blackwater meadow – the pavillions, and tents, and feasts and objectionable behaviour of many of Trempa’s nobility. The tedious wait for Rintrah to manifest himself to Eadric, and instruct the Paladin on his next course of action. Nwm had _scried_ Hullu, and determined to find out what the Tunthi warrior – and unlikely star in the Uediian resistance in Hethio – was doing.

He arrived, after a three-hour flight, in an isolated glade deep within an area of forest dominated by elm trees of large size. Around a hundred people of both sexes had formed an encampment. Nwm was surprised at its organization, until he remembered that Hullu’s experience extended beyond the lonely plateau of Tun Hartha – he had served as a mercenary as far afield as the southern Thalassine.

A trench had been dug, and a dike raised, encircling an area of around three acres. A wooden rampart had been built and a catwalk ran along its length, and the outer wall of both the trench and dike had been faced with stone gathered with labour from nearby streams. As the Druid descended, he moved through plumes of smoke issuing from a large smithy, and the sound of hammers ringing reached his ears. There were stables, a granary, latrines and a dozen other buildings, constructed hastily but efficiently from timber.

Nwm materialized in front of Hullu, who was teaching a girl of around eight years how to shoot a longbow.

"She’s a bit young, don’t you think?" The Druid asked.

"No," Hullu replied. His unmistakable accent reminded Nwm immediately of his strange experiences upon the plateau.

"You’ve been busy." Nwm said. "I’m surprised that you’ve had time to conduct raids as well."

"Half of the camp is currently out on a mission," Hullu said, stretching. "They are dealing with a punitive exercise mounted by the Temple. My informants told me about it three days ago – the night that you visited the Temple."

Nwm arched an eyebrow. "News travels fast," he said.

"Did you kill him?" Hullu asked.

"No," the Druid replied.

"Pity," said Hullu. "I can’t offer you anything to drink, I’m afraid. The beer won’t be ready for another two months."

"You are making _beer_?"

"Certainly," Hullu grinned. "The brewery went up before the stockade was even finished. Priorities are priorities, after all."

"Yes, I suppose so," Nwm agreed.


**


"We have over a hundred _bagaudas_ who are battle-worthy here," Hullu said. He sat, cross-legged upon the floor of a modest hut with sparse furnishings. "Maybe fifty more who are untested, but enthusiastic. The rest are children."

"Victims of persecution?" The Druid asked.

"Indirectly, for the most part," Hullu replied. "Many were forced from their homes when the tax burden became too high – they fled rather than face indentureship. A few were targeted by Oronthonian zealots, and had their homes burned. Ironically, these were the wealthier ones."

"I wonder why you yourself are not on the raid that you mentioned," Nwm said.

Hullu laughed. "Perhaps I am a coward at heart. Or perhaps I recognize the need to depute responsibility, and foster a sense of autonomy in those who follow me," he said acidly.

"Sorry," Nwm apologized. "I don’t mean to question your leadership skills. Who is leading the raid?" 

"A woman named Tarva. She is being advised by one of yours, a Druid called Bodb. Do you know him?"

"I can’t say that I do," Nwm replied. "Is there anything that you need? Anything that I can provide? Resources that you lack?"

"Mail shirts. Leather goods. Harnesses for horses. Blankets. Another three or four fletchers. Saws and axes. Rope. Oil. Around half a ton of cast iron. Bows. Knives, daggers and swords. Pikes. Shields and helmets. Livestock."

"Hmm," Nwm said. "I’ll give it some thought."

"We’ve raided several chapels and ambushed a few caravans," Hullu pointed out. "So we’ve got silver and gold to pay for it. Transportation is awkward, though, and it takes a long time to make these things from scratch. I’ve tried to discourage my _bagaudas_ from stealing from the Oronthonian farmers, however. I see them as largely blameless in this affair."

"I understand," Nwm replied. "I’ll do my best. But please, Hullu, the others here must _not_ find out that I am provisioning you."

"As if they could possibly think that," Hullu remarked drily.

When Nwm exited the cabin, a hundred people stood in awed silence and gazed at him: something which seemed to justify Hullu’s cynicism.


**


"Greetings," Mostin said. "I’ve never met an Arcanaloth before." 

Xerulko, cloaked and jackal-headed, stood within the thaumaturgic diagram devised by Shomei. His hauteur, combined with a vicious sneer, bespoke one used to command, at ease with his own power. The Alienist’s curiosity had compelled him to meet the daemon.

Hmm, he looks tricky, Mostin thought.

"Aah, the little Alienist. The _Xenomagulus_." Xerulko mocked. "Have you come to tempt me with sweet offers?"

"Hardly," Mostin said, sitting in a comfortable chair. "I just came to gloat. Shomei is the one you should be worried about."

"She and I will strike a bargain before long. I know her sort. You, however, Mostin the Subgnostic, are now officially on Prince Graz’zt’s wish list for ‘items required delivered.’ I think you rank around fifth or sixth, after the Paladin, the Succubus, your elementalist friend and, probably, one or two others who were present. After all, you aren’t that important."

Mostin shifted uneasily. He hadn’t intended to draw Mulissu into the equation.

"If Graz’zt continues in this vein, he will quickly find himself running out of powerful vassals," Mostin said. "He has already lost a Succubus, a Marilith, two Nalfeshnees, his favourite Cambion and a Balor to this enterprise. And poor Ainhorr has a broken sword. Perhaps Prince Big Ears can let him borrow his, for a while. I do trust they made it back alright? Being chased by Celestials can be quite harrowing."

Xerulko said nothing, but gave a condescending smile.

"As for you," Mostin continued, "I believe that you are due to be collected in a few hours. Titivilus will be arriving through a _Gate_ opened by Shomei, with a group of Pit Fiends to escort you back to Dis. I’m sure that a suitable punishment will be devised for you."

Xerulko hissed, and then laughed. But Mostin had already anticipated his next words.

"If you do somehow convince your captors of your new loyalty," the Alienist said, "remember this: you are easily called, bound and obliterated. I do not fear you. Remember Rurunoth."

The Arcanaloth peered at Mostin through narrow eyes.

Mostin turned away, and grinned to himself. But before he left Shomei’s manse, he spoke with the witch again.

"Some of what you have said has merit, Shomei. You could impress upon the infernal embassy that I have no quarrel with Hell, and my work will henceforth concentrate on the Far Realms. Give my respects to Duke Titivilus."

"Will you not stay, and meet him?" Shomei asked, disappointed.

"I think not," Mostin replied.


**


"I will need to borrow your _Portable Hole_," Nwm said to Mostin. "And your mirror, if you please."

Mostin scowled. "The hole. You will be putting armour, and weapons, and provisions in it?"

"Yes," the Druid replied. "I have made arrangements with a number of merchants in Fumaril. I _Wind Walked_ there yesterday. With your mirror, I can make the quick transports that I need. I chose the Thalassine, so as not to attract any attention. And the quality of goods is high."

"Oh very well," Mostin said. "But make it quick."

"I will be done in an hour or so," Nwm said. "Oh, and I’ll be transporting pigs as well. And chickens. And a cow. Or three."

Mostin gaped.

"Fresh milk is important in a healthy diet, Mostin."

Mostin gaped again.

"I’ll clean it out afterwards," the Druid assured him.

"Damn right you will."

Nwm’s transports turned out to occupy most of rest of the day, and half of the next. Around twenty thousand Wyrish crowns – much of it in the form of hard currency, but a considerable portion of it in church icons – found its way from Hullu’s encampment into the pockets and chests of several Thalassine merchants of dubious repute. The Druid assumed the guise of a Wyrish agent employed by a mercenary cadre working out of Jashat – an utterly plausible ruse, given the ubiquitousness of such organizations in the Thalassine itself.

After consulting with Hullu, Nwm purchased forty heavy crossbows in addition to the longbows which the Tunthi tribesman had initially requested. As Hullu pointed out, any idiot could shoot one of those, and even the untrained members of his group could dish it out to mounted soldiers if they ambushed them with crossbows.

Hullu’s _bagaudas_ were suddenly better armed than most Temple auxiliaries.


**

Eadric sat within the tower room of Hartha Keep with Mostin, Nehael, Ortwin and Nwm.

_Diplomacy_ was the topic of conversation.

"I should speak to the King as a concerned Fey," Ortwin suggested. "Fear of Temple persecution, fear of woodlands being ruthlessly burned – those near Deorham being a good example. That sort of thing."

Eadric looked sceptical. "It’s rather duplicitous, don’t you think."

"Why?" Ortwin asked. "I _am_ concerned, and I _am_ a Fey. It makes perfect sense to me. Don’t the Feys make occasional trips to Morne?"

"I’ve never heard of it happening," Nwm said. "Fairs near small market towns at Midsummer, yes – and even then, usually in disguise. Morne, no."

"Well, perhaps it’s about time they did," Ortwin grumbled. 

"Feys are connected with the Old Religion," Nwm said. "They are part of Wyre’s ‘Pagan Past.’ I’m not sure that they’d be very well received at the Royal Palace, especially given the current feelings toward Uediians. You might just as well ask a Demon to make a representation – no offense intended, Nehael."

"None taken," the Succubus replied.

"In any case, getting an audience will be difficult," Eadric pointed out. "Usually, as a landed Aristocrat, the king would be obliged to grant me a hearing. Given our heretical status, however, I’m not sure that would apply. Besides which, he is under no obligation to grant me an audience _soon_. Some members of the nobility – notably those who have fallen out of favour, or those with minor titles and estates – wait months for a five-minute hearing. I’m afraid that I fall into both categories."

"You could always marry Soraine," Ortwin said. "As Duke of Trempa, you’d have some clout."

"Ortwin, Marriage is a sacrament, blessed by…"

"Or perhaps you’re just afraid to carry out your matrimonial duties," the Bard continued unashamedly. "After all, she is, what, seventy now? But you’ll have to start thinking about this kind of thing soon, Ed. Marriage is a powerful political tool. If you want to stay in the arena, you’ll end up wedded. Its inevitable."

"Shut up, Ortwin," Eadric said. "What would you do, Mostin?"

"If I were a political animal – which, of course, I am not, because that would violate the Great Injunction," he coughed, and stroked Mogus. "If I were, however, I would marry the Duchess, storm and secure the palace, assassinate the king, usurp the crown, and retroengineer all of my bloodlines to validate my claim to the throne. I would then begin to ruthlessly suppress any resistance to my rule, and have all of my chief rivals murdered. That’s the way it’s usually done, isn’t it? Except, in your case, you could claim divine right as well. I would declare myself Eadric I, Holy Emperor of Wyre and the Voice of Oronthon on Earth. I would unite Church and State into a single, seamless body. I would also issue commands to the effect that all avians must be shot on sight. A golden, birdless era of peace and prosperity would dawn across Wyre."

Eadric sighed.

"However," Mostin continued, "I realize that you may not have the stomach for such an enterprise. I would therefore speak to whoever holds the reins of power. The King is largely an irrelevance."

"That’s true to a point," Eadric conceded, "but his approval is still required for any course of action that is proposed."

"Who are the movers and shakers, behind the scenes?" Nwm asked.

Eadric thought for a while. "Besides the Temple influence at court, which is considerable, there is Tagur, both the Prince of Einir and Tiuhan’s cousin; Sihu, the Duchess of Tomur; his Chamberlain, Lord Foide of Lang Herath; Jholion, the Marquis of Methelhar – Brey’s Uncle, incidentally; Shiel, the Duke of Jiuhu – who is much more conservative than that town’s Bishop; Attar, the Warden of the Northen March; Skilla, the…"

"I get the picture," Ortwin interrupted. "Who can we apply leverage to?"

Eadric shrugged. "It’s a shame that both Soraine and the Marquis of Iald are now _personae non gratae_. Both were once held in high esteem in the court."

"Is Soraine related to the king?" Nwm asked.

"They _all_ are," Ortwin groaned. "It’s just one, big, in-bred family party with generations of feuding thrown in for good measure. They’re a bunch of back-stabbing, worthless scum who leech off of everyone else. Except Ed, here, obviously." The Bard grinned charmingly. 

"If I were to pick one to ‘apply leverage’ to, as you put it, it would be the Prince of Einir," Eadric said.

"Then we should go to Gibilrazen and speak with _him_."

"He has a summer palace outside of Morne, as well," Eadric said.

"I’m sure he does," Ortwin said sarcastically.


----------



## Enkhidu

Once again, you've managed to make a story installment without combat (or even a die roll, maybe) seem more productive than one full of heroes kicking in the proverbial teeth of the baddies.

Question:

You've obviously done quite a bit of research on naming characters and places: what resources do you use to find this info?


----------



## madriel

Thanks for posting the info on the names, Sep.  

Yet again you've introduced a great NPC.  I'm going to like Hullu.  "Priorities are priorities" indeed.  One of the (many) things that elevates Heretic over the other SHs is the realistic, well-defined personalities of the NPCs.  They act like people instead of mere plot devices.


----------



## Jarval

*Re: This and That*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> * "If I were a political animal – which, of course, I am not, because that would violate the Great Injunction," he coughed, and stroked Mogus. "If I were, however, I would marry the Duchess, storm and secure the palace, assassinate the king, usurp the crown, and retroengineer all of my bloodlines to validate my claim to the throne. I would then begin to ruthlessly suppress any resistance to my rule, and have all of my chief rivals murdered. That’s the way it’s usually done, isn’t it? Except, in your case, you could claim divine right as well. I would declare myself Eadric I, Holy Emperor of Wyre and the Voice of Oronthon on Earth. I would unite Church and State into a single, seamless body. I would also issue commands to the effect that all avians must be shot on sight. A golden, birdless era of peace and prosperity would dawn across Wyre."*




Now that's what I call a plan!


----------



## madriel

Who IS Soraine's heir anyway?


----------



## Fade

Isn't by letting Nwm use his magic Mostin violating the injunction yet again?


----------



## madriel

I shouldn't think so, Fade.  It's a loan between friends.


----------



## tleilaxu

what powers does hullu's chaotic sword have?


----------



## Cheiromancer

I think reconciliation with the church hierarchy is possible, but some kind of face-saving mechanism has to be discovered.  Some way that everyone can go away feeling that they have `won.'

For example, what exactly is the heresy that Eadric and company have been accused of?  Something about the possibility of demons repenting, I think.  Surely someone could word a statement that is acceptable to the church leadership which sounds like it denies this possibility, but leaves a loop-hole open.

Eadric and company could agree to this, and beg re-admittance into the fold of the faithful.  The Curia can magnanimously welcome them back, and talk about mercy being mixed with justice, and how they are saddened by the suffering caused by the conflict, and while they were not in the wrong, they would be willing to change certain practices for the sake of the suffering faithful.  And they would get to say "the church has always taught that..." so that their precious infallibility would be safeguarded.  Inconvenient facts could be ignored by mutual consent.  Symbolic gestures of penance and reconciliation could be engaged in by all sides, and things could settle down a bit.

Hethio could retire and work off his taint in some hermitage or monastery.  Brey could take over the Temple Guard.  Tramst could lead the inquisition- he would be acceptable to both sides, I think.  Heck, Tramst might even be acceptable as prelate of Morne!

It would not exactly be peace, but it would be a lot less bloody than the alternative.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Heck, Tramst might even be acceptable as prelate of Morne!




This is particularly insightful. Are you using your palm-reading abilities on my NPCs?

Btw, Cheiro, thanks for bumping the old threads.

(You wanna be my agent?)


----------



## ForceUser@Home

If anyone wants a complete Word .doc of the entire story sans commentary (starting with the first Lady Despina's Virtue thread), feel free to email me. It's about half a ream of paper printed out though


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> If anyone wants a complete Word .doc of the entire story sans commentary (starting with the first Lady Despina's Virtue thread), feel free to email me. It's about half a ream of paper printed out though




(You wanna meet my lawyer?)


----------



## ForceUser@Home

Check your inbox. I sent you the first copy*. 

(*If you actually have a problem with me offering to distribute your material, I'll certainly stop. I know how tedious it is to sift thorugh all the comments to get to the story, however.)


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> If you actually have a problem with me offering to distribute your material, I'll certainly stop.




 I'm only kidding. I appreciate the gesture. I've already got the entire document in word - whenever I write an update, it's in the master document, and I cut and paste to these boards.

It is big (100,000 words or so). I keep meaning to organize it coherently - there is quite a lot of backstory which needs to be ordered as well. It needs to be edited for narrative flow, consistency etc. 

When it's finally done, I'll post it to the Story Hour files. I've a feeling that there will be a cut-off after the fight at Khu. That's where I'd guess 'The Heretic of Wyre' ends. I don't know what the third book will be called because it hasn't happened yet. Or even if there will be a fourth.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> 
> :
> When it's finally done, I'll post it to the Story Hour files. I've a feeling that there will be a cut-off after the fight at Khu. That's where I'd guess 'The Heretic of Wyre' ends. I don't know what the third book will be called because it hasn't happened yet. Or even if there will be a fourth. *




Can't wait to have a copy of that.  I also love the way you've set up your world and its Cosmology. I love maps. Do you have any?

How great would it be to start a campaign with 1st level characters caught in the Aftermath of the conflict?

I am trying to get extraplanars to have more of an impact in my current campaign, but without a consistent, more stream-lined Cosmology (err...it takes place in Faerun with its plethora of gods...) it is rather difficult. Seems that when one power acts then the others would start piling on...hmmmm....I just gave myself some ideas. 

Anyway, thanks again for the inspiration and the well-developed characters!


----------



## Green Knight

ForceUser@Home said:
			
		

> *If anyone wants a complete Word .doc of the entire story sans commentary (starting with the first Lady Despina's Virtue thread), feel free to email me. It's about half a ream of paper printed out though  *




*raises his hand* 

I want a copy. Now all I gotta do is get some ink for my printer.


----------



## grodog

Great updates, Sep.  

You should seriously consider making the time to edit the document and submitting it to some SF/Fantasy publishers like Ace, Bantam, etc.  Your story has the layered verisimilitude and realistically flawed characters of George R. R. Martin's _Game of Thrones_ series of novels, with enough extraplanar fun and politicking to rate a dash of Moorcock.  

If you're interested at some point, email me, as I have a gaming industry friend who works for a SF publisher in NYC by day.  I'd be happy to hook you up.


----------



## Thorntangle

Beautiful, beautiful. I fell a little behind so I printed out most of The Heretics of Wyre portion (last 2 threads) and took it on a business trip. I came to the climactic battle right when we landed in some fairly heavy crosswinds. I barely noticed.


----------



## madriel

ForceUser@Home said:
			
		

> *If anyone wants a complete Word .doc of the entire story sans commentary (starting with the first Lady Despina's Virtue thread), feel free to email me. It's about half a ream of paper printed out though  *




I'd love to have a copy.  My new e-mail program isn't letting me send messages right now.   I thought I had it figured out.


----------



## Vargo

The following is Off Topic, I know.

I've been seeing a lot of references to "Vancian magic" and how Mostin's behavior is much like Vance's fantasy novels.  I thought it might be nice to actually READ a few of his stories - and lo and behold, my local library has a positive TROVE of his materials.

The problem is, where do I begin?  Of all the threads in this world, I have a feeling that those reading this one would know the answer the best.

(And now to keep this even slightly on topic) Sep, you (and your players) ROCK!


----------



## Corwyn

To read about the above stated vancian magic style I would recomend 
"The Dying Earth  
The Eyes of the Overworld  
Cugel's Saga 
Rhialto the Marvellous" 
by Vance. 

These are all bundeld in the book Tales of the dying earth.

And read about things like the " Omnipotent Sphere", "Exelent Prismatic Spray" and lots more.
Have a good read.


----------



## Jarval

Thanks for the pointer Corwyn.  I've been meaning to read some Vance, and that sounds like a good place to start


----------



## Cheiromancer

Now I've read "Tales of the Dying Earth"- where do I go from there?


----------



## Fade

Anywhere you want. The Lyonesse series is similar fantasy, also very fun. It runs 'Lyonesse I: Suldrun's Garden', 'Lyonesse II: The Green Pearl' and 'Lyonesse III: Madouc'. The one series I wouldn't recomend is 'The Demon Princes', a pretty simplistic revenge tale.


----------



## tleilaxu

but where is the next chapter?


----------



## Horacio

It will arrive soon, I hope...


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Wow*

It's stuff like this that just keeps me in amazement.  I literally almost fell of my chair laughing when I read this.  That incident in turn made me laugh so hard that I almost cried.  God, what a story, especially after Sep revealed that the PC's dialogue is more or less exactly what the players actually said in game.




"If I were a political animal – which, of course, I am not, because that would violate the Great Injunction," he coughed, and stroked Mogus. "If I were, however, I would marry the Duchess, storm and secure the palace, assassinate the king, usurp the crown, and retroengineer all of my bloodlines to validate my claim to the throne. I would then begin to ruthlessly suppress any resistance to my rule, and have all of my chief rivals murdered. That’s the way it’s usually done, isn’t it? Except, in your case, you could claim divine right as well. I would declare myself Eadric I, Holy Emperor of Wyre and the Voice of Oronthon on Earth. I would unite Church and State into a single, seamless body. I would also issue commands to the effect that all avians must be shot on sight. A golden, birdless era of peace and prosperity would dawn across Wyre."


----------



## Kalanyr

Wow


----------



## Jeremy

Fresh week monday morning Heretic bump super turbo EX.


----------



## Jeremy

It's got so many prefixes and suffixes it's a double post!


----------



## Horacio

I join my bump to Jeremy's bump


----------



## thallone

More? More?


----------



## grodog

Need my fix....

Were you at GenCon Sep?


----------



## Horacio

Supulchrave, please say something!


----------



## Knight Otu

Force-User, how big is the file?


----------



## Jarval

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Force-User, how big is the file? *




From the copy ForceUser sent me, about 550 KB.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> From the copy ForceUser sent me, about 550 KB. *



 
Thanks, Jarval!
Could you send it to me?
Thanks in advance.

And the most important thing about this thread:


WOW!


----------



## Cheiromancer

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Supulchrave, please say something! *




I've seen him lurking on the boards- he's around.  It would be nice to know if we're caught up, or if his group is playing again soon.

(check out my new sig!)


----------



## Horacio

Go, Supulchrave, go!


----------



## grodog

Nice .sig Cheiromancer!

Sep, just a reminder about Mostin's spells:  we'd love to read them someday


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Diplomacy Plus Twenty-Four*

Which is, to say, Eadric's modifier to the skill.

Sorry for the extended absence - making time to both play and write and mindlessly browse this site is difficult. Also had a long conversation with Dan about Mostin.

Oh, and RL stuff too. Almost forgot that 

I'll post again in the next couple of days, and also post Mulissu to the Rogues' Gallery, as requested. I've bumped her up a level since the ELH came out, but its in-game plausible.

Ahh, retrofitting. Don't you just love it? (Sarcasm)



**



Mostin felt a sensation akin to a _twitching_ in his mind. He swallowed.

He stood up quickly and unsteadily. "I have to go," he said to the others, and rushed out of the door. After he had left, Eadric gave a quizzical look and was met by shrugs and blank stares.

Descending from the tower, the Alienist pressed through the campsite below, heedless of the drunken Ardanese mercenaries who swayed around, pushing mugs of mead into his face, and hustled the quarter-mile to where he had erected his manse.

He walked through the entrance, staggered inside, and closed the door, leaning heavily on it and breathing quickly. He entered into his _Magnificent Mansion_, and sealed the portal behind him.

Mostin lurched into his study, pulled a cushion from a couch, and curled up on the floor. He vomited. Fire burned in his mind. Mogus gave an empathic croon.

It lasted for three hours.


*

Somewhat later, having regained his composure with some dry toast and a stiff drink, Mostin sat cross-legged on the floor of his study.

His mind swam with potency.

He reached into the _Belt of Many Pockets_ which he had looted from Feezuu - the first time he had killed her, he noted ironically - and produced a number of scrolls. Shomei had traded them for the spellbook that he had looted from Feezuu the _second_ time that he had killed her,* along with a number of other minor items.

Mostin opened the first. It had been scribed quickly but elegantly in Shomei’s own hand.

_Gate_, it read.

Mostin took a pen, and his own books from his _Portable Hole_. They smelled faintly like a farmyard.

Mogus gave a worried squeak. Things could only get more dangerous from here.


**


Prince Tagur, who administered Einir - nearly ten thousand square miles of land centered around the city of Gibilrazen – was the son of Theiwho, the paternal uncle of Tiuhan, King of Wyre.

Tagur was a man of immense power. An aristocrat with a pedigree the equal of the King himself, a noted swordsman, an able administrator and one with an uncanny ability to penetrate others’ motives and drives. The Prince considered himself something of a philosopher, albeit one with a pronounced stoical bent. He was generally inclined to wear simple, unpretentious clothes, indicative of his no-nonsense, puritanical approach to life. He despised frippery in all of its forms, and loathed the spendthrift habits of much of Wyre’s aristocracy. Tagur was a profoundly practical man.

In his own fief, Tagur had implemented a curious regime. Whilst mercantile enterprise was encouraged, overt displays of wealth were not. The Prince had a penchant for simplicity, and tried to foster the same sentiments amongst his subjects. He regarded Einir as his own, private kingdom and, although a steadfast supporter of the official regime in Morne, was irritated by any dictates which issued from the capital which conflicted with his own personal view of _what was right_. Fortunately, from Tagur’s perspective, this seldom occurred: his own hand was often found behind policy which issued from the Royal Palace. Unfortunately, any vision which the Prince possessed had to be ratified by the Royal Council, and by the King himself. By the time it had been amended, and endorsed to the mutual satisfaction of all of Wyre’s great magnates, it was often nothing more than a statement of intent.

Tagur was not a spiritual man, and found religion in all of its forms a rather pointless exercise. Nonetheless, he attended the chapel, and was conscientious in his efforts to at least give the right impression where religious matters were concerned. His relationships with the Bishop of Gibilrazen, the Curia and the Temple were cool but not antagonistic. 

The Prince had observed the events in Trempa in the manner of a disinterested scholar. When Rede had petitioned for royal aid, Tagur had felt ambivalent – perceiving that it was an internal affair which the Church should deal with on its own. Acutely aware of the way things worked at the Royal Court, Tagur had allowed the other great aristocrats to infer that he supported royal intervention. Suspicious of his motives, the Lord Chamberlain and the Duke of Jiuhu had moved to block the measure, thus resulting in the impasse which Tagur had, in fact, desired.

He was therefore surprised one sunny morning in his study, several weeks after the Spring Equinox, when his nuncio – a spry and quick-eyed man called Mallaus – informed him that the Baronet of Deorham, chief instigator of the current Temple crisis, sought an audience with him. Tagur placed his pen – a plain and unremarkable quill – upon his plain and unremarkable desk, next to a large pile of papers through which he was diligently working.

Prince Tagur screwed up his face. "What for?"

"He would not say, Your Highness." Mallaus drawled. His manner of speech – which irritated many of Tagur’s cohorts – was something that the Prince himself was so intimately familiar with, that he no longer noticed it. 

"You mean he’s here?" The Prince was incredulous. "Tell him to make an appointment, like anybody else. In fact, no. Just tell him to go away."

"He respectfully requests that he speak with you concerning the current state of affairs at the Temple. He has two others with him: a pagan priest and – er – a Fey. He is most insistent and – er – persuasive."

"A _Fey_?" Tagur vociferated. "What is this, some kind of practical joke? And why did you even speak to this man, Mallaus? You are not the door-ward."

"He was admitted by the door-wards into one of the antechambers, and I encountered him – or them, I should say – on my rounds."

"Who was on duty at the time, Mallaus? Suspend their benefits immediately. This is intolerable."


"Please, not on my account," Eadric said stepping into the room.

"Get out, or I’ll have you hanged," Tagur yelled. "How dare you. Guards!"

"Please, Your Highness, I need only a few minutes of your time. Will you hear me out?" His manner was calm, confident and, apparently, completely self-assured.

For some reason, Tagur desperately wanted to say _yes_.

"Make an appointment," the Prince muttered, waving his hand at Eadric.

"This afternoon?" Eadric asked openly.

"No!" Tagur replied. He grunted. "Speak to the secretary, down the corridor, on the right."

Eadric bowed and left.

Prince Tagur returned to his paperwork, but found that he could not concentrate. He had been fazed by the exchange. An hour later, his scribe brought his book of appointments for the day into the Prince’s study. He looked through it, until his eyes fell on a single line.

_Eadric of Deorham……3 pm_

"What is this?" The Prince asked, exasperated.

"I switched him with the Thane of Storbine, who you were due to speak with this afternoon. The Baronet said it was very important, so I said we could squeeze him in. You don’t mind do you, Highness?"


**


"Alright, Deorham. You’ve got five minutes. What do you want?"

The Paladin smiled. "Thank you for speaking with me, Your Highness. I want you to help me convince the King to allow my troops passage across royal land," Eadric said with disarming candour. "I would also like you to lend your weight to discourage the Royal Council from intervening in the current Temple crisis: it may be necessary for me to lead over a thousand troops into Morne to secure the Temple compound."

Tagur raised his eyebrows. "Are you quite insane? ‘It may be necessary?’ What do you expect us to do – open the gates and just allow you to walk in?"

"Yes," Eadric replied.

"Deorham," Tagur explained drily, "I appreciate your honesty. I’m sure that you feel that you have been selected for a special task. But I will say this once: at present, you are under an interdict which issues from the King, as well as the Church. It was he who signed your warrant. Were they here, Temple troops would be arresting you, and I would not prevent that arrest – they do, after all, have Royal approval."

"Then technically, you should exercise your responsibility, and have me held," Eadric said unexpectedly.

"This is an ecclesiastical matter," Tagur shook his head. "The King merely sanctioned the Curia to act. And I’ll be damned if I’m getting involved unless I have to. As far as I know, you’ve broken no civil law."

"And if I had?" Eadric asked. An idea was beginning to form in his mind. 

Tagur immediately read his intention. "You cannot use a charge of treason as an excuse to speak with the King, Deorham." _Who was this lunatic_, he asked himself.

"Would you agree that the current legal framework in Wyre is a complete farce?" Eadric asked Tagur.

The Prince frowned. The Paladin’s directness was uncanny. "I agree that it is not perfect. No legal system is. However, it serves its purpose, to protect most of the people most of the time."

"In Trempa, the Temple has been disestablished. It has no legal jurisdiction whatever," Eadric said. "All law is decided by civil courts. There is no Temple tax."

"I am well aware of Soraine’s actions – which are, in fact, legally questionable in and of themselves with regard to _civil_ law in Wyre. She is not empowered to disestablish the Church."

"But she has, nonetheless," Eadric said. "I would see the same arrangement made throughout Wyre."

Tagur was baffled. This was hardly the tack that he had expected Deorham to take: he was a fanatic, some Messianic type or other. Why did he wish to diminish his own power? And he had assumed that Trempa’s curtailing of the Temple’s power had been made on political, rather than ideological grounds. He grunted.

"Do you trust me, Prince Tagur?" Eadric asked openly.

The Prince laughed despite himself – an uncommon occurrence, as those who knew him well could have testified. "I distrust everyone with equal vigour, Deorham." 

"I do not lie, Your Highness. I work for the renewal of the Church, the abandoning of outdated dogma, the restoration of the Prelacy and the spreading of my faith. However, I also support the removal of the Temple’s legislative powers and the institution of a voluntary system of contributions."

"In which, I can and will do nothing to help you, Deorham," Tagur replied.

"You already have, by listening to me," Eadric smiled. "And I think you believe me."

"Enough!" Tagur snapped. "You should remember your station. This audience is now over." He gestured for Eadric to leave.

"Your Highness," Eadric bowed.

Tagur waved him back. "Before you go, Deorham, two questions. The murder of Lord Rede of Dramore. No charges have yet been brought against you, but they may be. Were you instrumental in his death?" The Prince fixed Eadric with a penetrating gaze.

"No, Your Highness," The Paladin said without wavering.

"Do you know who was?" Tagur asked.

"The Bishop of Hethio," Eadric replied simply.

"How is this known to you?"

"Tahl the Incorruptible is in communion with Lord Oronthon," Eadric answered in a matter-of-fact way.

The Prince sighed. Revelation held little weight in his scheme of understanding. "Also," he went on, "the Archiepiscopacy. Do you have designs on it?"

"I will do as decreed by Oronthon," Eadric replied. "I have ruled it neither out nor in. I am a servant of His will, and nothing more. And not all things are revealed to me."

He bowed again, and departed.




*The items rescued from Feezuu’s crypt included her replica spellbook (which Mostin took, and traded. He’d already learned the ones he’d wanted from her original set), several potions (which Eadric took), a _Robe of the Void_ (Allows wearer to see in any darkness, sustains without air. Taken by Iua), and scrolls taken by Mulissu of spells that she and Mostin already possessed, but still had trade value, as well as several minor items that had once belonged to Chorze. As usual, Nwm didn’t want anything, and Ortwin was, at that point, dead. He complained afterwards, naturally, until Nwm pointed out that he was ‘no longer dead, and should shut up.’


----------



## Cheiromancer

> _originally posted by Sepulchrave II_
> *Mostin felt a sensation akin to a twitching in his mind. He swallowed.
> 
> He stood up quickly and unsteadily. "I have to go," he said to the others, and rushed out of the door.
> 
> ....
> 
> Mostin lurched into his study, pulled a cushion from a couch, and curled up on the floor. He vomited. Fire burned in his mind. Mogus gave an empathic croon.
> 
> It lasted for three hours.
> *




Uh-oh.  Is this for breaking the Injunction?  

Or is someone deciding that he should see the down-side of lacking a powerful protector?


----------



## thallone

*Re: Diplomacy Plus Twenty-Four*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> Mostin felt a sensation akin to a twitching in his mind. He swallowed.
> 
> ...<clip>...
> 
> Mostin lurched into his study, pulled a cushion from a couch, and curled up on the floor. He vomited. Fire burned in his mind. Mogus gave an empathic croon.
> 
> It lasted for three hours.
> *




Ok, maybe I'm dense (in fact, yep, I am), but I seem to be missing someting here. What's up with this? Clearly a spell attack of some kind, but what?

BTW: great stuff, keep it coming!


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Uh-oh.  Is this for breaking the Injunction?
> 
> Or is someone deciding that he should see the down-side of lacking a powerful protector? *




Er, I think he gained a level.  "His mind swam with potency.", and he went to scribe _Gate_ into his spellbook afterward.  The side effects were, uh...  growing pains?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Uh-oh. Is this for breaking the Injunction?
> 
> Or is someone deciding that he should see the down-side of lacking a powerful protector?




Neither. I simply asked Dan:

"How do you see the transition to 17th level happening?" 

I liked his idea.


----------



## Jeremy

<giggles with glee>


----------



## Krellic

Mmmmm...17th level!


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: Diplomacy Plus Twenty-Four*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *. As usual, Nwm didn’t want anything, and Ortwin was, at that point, dead. He complained afterwards, naturally, until Nwm pointed out that he was ‘no longer dead, and should shut up.’ *




Bards...sigh...what can you do?

You know, every episode gets better. I really enjoyed the conversation between Eadric and Tagur. I love that Eadric is conistent. You really have some talented players!

What were Nwm and Ortwin doing, btw?


----------



## Avarice

*Re: Diplomacy Plus Twenty-Four*

Great update, Sep!  I've got a question or two, though, with regards to Mostin and his mansion:




			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He walked through the entrance, staggered inside, and closed the door, leaning heavily on it and breathing quickly. He entered into his Magnificent Mansion, and sealed the portal behind him.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Somewhat later, having regained his composure with some dry toast and a stiff drink, Mostin sat cross-legged on the floor of his study.
> 
> His mind swam with potency.
> 
> He reached into the Belt of Many Pockets which he had looted from Feezuu - the first time he had killed her, he noted ironically - and produced a number of scrolls. Shomei had traded them for the spellbook that he had looted from Feezuu the second time that he had killed her,* along with a number of other minor items.
> 
> Mostin opened the first. It had been scribed quickly but elegantly in Shomei’s own hand.
> 
> Gate, it read.
> 
> Mostin took a pen, and his own books from his Portable Hole. They smelled faintly like a farmyard.
> 
> Mogus gave a worried squeak. Things could only get more dangerous from here.
> 
> *





Specifically, shouldn't having a portable hole and a belt of many pockets inside an extra-dimensional mansion result in very bad things [tm]?  Explosive tears ripped into the fabric of reality and all that?  Or is that just for bags of holding placed within one another?  Not to nit-pick or anything, mind you, but it would be a terrible tragedy for Mostin to come home after a hard day of slaughtering demons to find the contents of his mansion scattered across the astral plane.


----------



## Jeremy

It's just for bags in portable holes or vice versa.  There are all kinds of dimension hopping problems generally stemming from the terms extra-dimensional and non-dimensional space that are used sometimes interchangeably throughout spell and magic item descriptions sometimes with dire consequences and sometimes with none.

See Rope Trick, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, Heward's Handy Haversack, Bags of Holding, and Portable Holes for all kinds of sometimes conflicting jargon.

Bags implode Holes, Holes explode bags.  Other than that, nothing happens cause nobody knows why.


----------



## Avarice

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *It's just for bags in portable holes or vice versa.  There are all kinds of dimension hopping problems generally stemming from the terms extra-dimensional and non-dimensional space that are used sometimes interchangeably throughout spell and magic item descriptions sometimes with dire consequences and sometimes with none.
> 
> See Rope Trick, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, Heward's Handy Haversack, Bags of Holding, and Portable Holes for all kinds of sometimes conflicting jargon.
> 
> Bags implode Holes, Holes explode bags.  Other than that, nothing happens cause nobody knows why.   *




Well, that certainly clears things up.  Thanks Jeremy!  

Actually, looking at the description of _rope trick_, it confirms that 'creating an extradimensional space within or taking an extradimensional space into an existing extradimensional space is hazardous.'  Whatever that means.  Not that Sep shouldn't feel free to rule 0 this, but I was sorta hoping I'd caught him in one of his all-too-infrequent mistakes.  Hey, I've gotta salvage my shattered DM's pride somehow!  

I _never_ should have let my players read this story hour...


----------



## Jeremy

Yup.  Clear as mud.  Like I said, they go back and forth on what is which and what does what to whom, they switch terms and in some cases something happens and in some cases something doesn't.

The only way to stay sane is to just use the bag and hole rule.  It's the only one that gives mechanics for certain circumstances.  That or make clear rules of your own and stick to them so that there are known reprocussions (if any) for each combinations of actions.


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Re: Diplomacy Plus Twenty-Four*



			
				thallone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, maybe I'm dense (in fact, yep, I am), but I seem to be missing someting here. What's up with this? Clearly a spell attack of some kind, but what?
> 
> BTW: great stuff, keep it coming! *




I think it was one of the best ways of describing the sudden power surge of level raising...

Superb, Sepulchrave!


----------



## Jeremy

4:19 AM?  Now there's dedication.

Slightly more reasonable Wednesday morning Heretic Bump O the Day.


----------



## drothgery

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *4:19 AM?  Now there's dedication.
> 
> Slightly more reasonable Wednesday morning Heretic Bump O the Day. *




It's really too early to bump this thread again, but you do know Horacio is in France, right? He posted at 1:19am Pacific Daylight Time (which is what I keep my time settings at), which is 10:19am GMT, and I'm pretty sure that anywhere in France will be within an hour or two of GMT.


----------



## Horacio

I'm at GMT+1, so I posted at 11:49 a.m., if I recall correctly 

Afternoon bump, BTW


----------



## PaynAndispare

Helping Horacio with the bumpity bump bump !!


----------



## madriel

Eadric's player is just plain brilliant.


----------



## Meds

I just wanted to add to the chorus of thanks and praise for Sepulchrave and the players.  The quality of writing and roleplaying here is astonishing and compelling.

[Also, while I'm here, this great little quote below ranks as one of my all-time favorite story hour moments, alongside Wulf's pennies incident.]



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> "I would also issue commands to the effect that all avians must be shot on sight. A golden, birdless era of peace and prosperity would dawn across Wyre."
> *


----------



## Horacio

A last "Heretic bump!" before going to Germany for 10 days (I don't know if I'll find a computer with internet).

Read you in 10 days!


----------



## PaynAndispare

Ooo, twice a post by the great Horacio ... my skills at posting are improving.

*BUMP*


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Mostin: The Gathering*

Time for another update.

Ahh, my poor players.






**


"So?" Ortwin asked Eadric. He and Nwm had been waiting for Eadric to finish his hearing with the Prince.

"He may be an ally," the Paladin said. "Or at least a voice in the King’s ear which urges moderation in the Temple’s action. He didn’t seem too keen about the idea of my leading troops into Morne."

"That isn’t entirely surprising," the Bard said wrily. "Will you speak with him again?"

"I will try," Eadric said. "Perhaps in a week or so. He should have a chance to breathe, or I’ll rapidly become an annoyance."

"And if you lead troops across the Nund without royal sanction?"

The Paladin considered. "Initially, nothing," Eadric replied. "The western part of the valley is owned by the Duke of Kaurban, and it’s a pretty marginal tract. He is unlikely to object with force, although he may petition the King – and that would cause problems. But as soon as an army sets foot on the royal estates – and they are massive – then I commit High Treason."

"We can bypass them if we go through Thahan," Nwm suggested.

"It only delays the problem," Ortwin countered. "All of the land adjacent to Morne is owned by the crown. Right, Ed?"

"Except that owned by the Temple itself," Eadric nodded.

"I assume magical transportation is not a possibility?" Ortwin suggested.

"I think Mostin is unlikely to help us in this endeavour," Nwm said. "However, if I expended my entire spell capacity, I could transform a sizeable number into birds. We could fly in."

Ortwin raised an eyebrow. "How many?"

The Druid made a quick calculation. "Around two hundred or so."

But Eadric shook his head. "Even if we secured the Temple compound, we could not hold it. We need support – both from the crown and the people. Mounting a clandestine operation to seize the Temple will irritate a lot of people. Furthermore, I have yet to receive celestial approval – I will not act until that happens."

"Then perhaps its time that I stirred things up again," Ortwin grinned. "I had half of Morne in my pocket before your trial. It would be a simple matter to rouse the rabble again."

"Hmm," Eadric said. "As I remember you were arrested as a dissident."

"My tack would be more indirect this time," Ortwin explained sardonically. "After all, you aren’t in imminent danger of being turned into a human candle this time."

"No," Eadric said. "But you might be."

"I will go incognito, and appear in a variety of guises. My new hat will be invaluable."

"Do try not to cause any riots," Eadric beseeched him. "And I’m sure that Nwm would be upset if you fuelled the Uediians with crazy ideas again."

"Bah! Nwm’s perspective has changed," the Druid said. "He thinks that the Uediians could do with a good kick up the backside. Fire them up, Ortwin."

The Bard smiled broadly.

"As for me," Eadric said, "I think its time that Brey and I had a little talk: he’s had nearly a month to stew in the field, and his troops are probably almost as depressed as mine. I will lead an embassy to speak with him."

"Across the river?" Nwm asked. "I thought you were waiting for the divine say-so."

Eadric sighed. "Rintrah’s instructions were ‘initiate no act of war’ not ‘make no diplomatic efforts.’ Otherwise I wouldn’t be here, would I?"

"Fair point," the Druid conceded. "I might tag along."


**


The trio _wind-walked_ back to the mustering grounds on Blackwater Mead, only to find that Mostin had disappeared, along with his portable manse. A patch of brown grass was all that had indicated the Alienist’s presence.

"He has moved around six miles to the east, my lord" Tatterbrand explained to Eadric. "He said that things were becoming too noisy, and that the camp was upsetting his equilibrium, or somesuch. He found a nice meadow by a stream in the woods, and has - er – assembled – his mansion there."

"Did he rent it from the owner, or is he just squatting?" Eadric asked.

"Actually, it technically belongs to you, sir" Tatterbrand  said. "It is in your game forest, southwest of Deorham."

"Hmph."

"I know the meadow," Nwm said, concentrating on his torc. "I hope the Sprites go easy on him." 

"I don’t," Ortwin said.

"He also left these," Tatterbrand said, producing three envelopes, addressed to each of them in Mostin’s flamboyant script. Ortwin opened his, and read it.


_To Ortwin the Satyr, formally of Jiuhu, from Mostin the Metagnostic, Greetings.


You are cordially invited to attend a grand triple celebration, to be held in honour of my forty-second birthday (which is imminent), my realization of the higher valences (which has just transpired), and my transcendence of the limited form which blights so many others, such as yourself (which occurred some time ago, but has yet to be fully rejoiced in).

As I am one seldom wont to hold parties, you should, of course, realize that you are greatly honoured by receiving such an invitation. Many great dignitaries in the field of Wizardry will doubtless attend, so you must ensure your correct behaviour at all times. They must not be affronted!

I will expect you at 7 o’clock sharp, two nights after the New Moon. Feel free to bring a guest.

Mostin_


"Cheeky bastard," Ortwin said. "When is the New Moon?"

"Last night," Nwm replied. "Did he say anything to you about this?"

"No," the Bard replied. "But I have a feeling that he may be facing down the Mages of Wyre. Defying them, maybe. Showing them that he is unafraid, or has done nothing to merit their concern or intervention over the Injunction. It’s a bold move. I rather approve."

Nwm grunted. "I hope it passes without a hitch. If they show up, there will be enough firepower concentrated in his house to blow half the country away."

"The question is, why did he invite us?" Ortwin asked.

"Unlikely as it might seem," Eadric replied, "I think that this is Mostin’s method of asking for some emotional support."


**


The Sprites had proven to be no trouble. Mostin had spied several Grigs and Pixies with his magical sight, and had stepped forward and announced in a loud voice:

"I am Mostin, the Metagnostic. I am glad to share this wood with you, and I am gratified that you feel the same way. If you hear loud noises issuing from my abode, do not be alarmed! The screaming, the rattling of chains, the uncanny moans: these are not Feys that I am binding to my powerful will. You need have no fear on that count! The Demons and Elementals that I bind here are subject to my command, and are quite safe as long as I do not lapse in my diligence. Regrettably, I am a poor dancer, and I fear that were I invited to join you, the strain of concentrating on my footwork would inevitably cause some of my captives to escape, a state of affairs that we should all deplore."

The Sprites took his point, and decided to leave him alone.


Mostin fretted about his invitations, and wondered who would attend. He had issued _sendings_ to Tozinak, Troap, Hlioth, Waide, Idro, and Griel. He had conjured a Succubus and sent it with tidings to Rimilin – whom he despised but knew he should invite – and a Horned Devil was dispatched with an invitation to Shomei: both were of the Pseudonatural variety, as Mostin was treading carefully. He even sent a _Dream_ to Jovol, although he doubted that the great Ogre would make an appearance. Half a dozen others were also enjoined to attend.

He gave some thought to providing fare for his guests. Although a _Magnificent Mansion_ would have been a simple solution, it was rather too easy and might imply that he had made no effort.

The Alienist _summoned_ three djinns to make the preparations for the gathering. Whilst impressed with the copious quantities of wine produced by the genies, the food was rather uninspiring and had to be modified by several cantrips before it passed Mostin’s strict approval. The judicious application of the _fabricate_ spell – new to Mostin’s repertoire – produce an immense oak table in the meadow from a nearby tree to support the viands, as well as wooden chairs, bowls, goblets, ewers and plates. A large canopy was raised above the area and lit with several torches that issued a _continual flame_. The Alienist grumbled as he sprinkled expensive ruby dust upon the flambeaux in order to invoke the magic.

Mostin considered entertainment, entered his cellar, and used a _Planar Binding_ to call a Lillend. Her beautiful blue and green feathered wings almost caused the Alienist to throw up, as he spoke to her in an unsteady voice. The outsider was subdued, expecting an onerous task to be demanded of her.

"I am having a party," Mostin said. "I should like to engage your services for twelve hours or so. You need only sing, recite poetry, play your lyre, relax and impress my guests with your..." he swallowed, "…beauty. If you agree to this modest proposal, I will give you some emeralds which complement your…feathers." He shuddered. 

The Lillend, taken aback by the ease of the proposed task, agreed forthwith. Mostin lamented the sacrifices that one had to make on the treacherous path of social climbing. 

**


Less than an hour before things were due to begin, Eadric arrived on Contundor.

"I don’t remember leasing this meadow to you, Mostin," he said, dismounting.

The Alienist smiled uneasily, unsure whether the Paladin was joking.

"Who exactly is attending this gathering," Eadric asked. "That is, to say, am I likely to be in violation of my oaths if I make an appearance?"

Mostin coughed. "Well, perhaps, if you strictly interpret your personal code."

Eadric raised an eyebrow.

"Shomei the Infernalist will be here," Mostin replied, "although she is not evil, per se," he quickly added. "Umm, yes".

"And?" The Paladin asked.

Mostin sighed. "I have also invited Rimilin. He may or may not come, but I could hardly snub him. He is a thoroughly unpleasant character. For what it’s worth, I don’t like him either."

"What does he do?" Eadric inquired archly.

"He is a demonist," the Alienist muttered, "an Acolyte of the Skin."

"Mostin…"

"Eadric, you need to understand that we – wizards, that is – do not use the same criteria as you to decide friendship and acquaintance. We are no less judgmental, but we operate using a different paradigm. Those of us who profess a certain philosophical stance – morally and ethically speaking, that is – must coexist in relative peace with one another. We are forgiving of each others’ idiosyncrasies."

"And Feezuu?"

"Feezuu went too far," Mostin said. "She was a disruptive influence, who threatened the ‘Body Magical’ – if you understand my meaning. She slew several other mages in her bid for power and revenge. That is unacceptable behaviour. Besides, she was a Cambion from another Plane – that puts an entirely different slant on things."

"I’m sorry Mostin. I’m afraid it would compromise me too much. I cannot freely associate with evil creatures."

Mostin sighed. "And Nwm and Ortwin?"

"Are you kidding? Ortwin wouldn’t miss a party. And Nwm is both more curious and tolerant than I. You should get Ortwin to perform."

"He needs no encouragement from me. Besides, I have temporarily contracted with a Lillend for the purpose." Mostin replied.

"A _Lillend_? I have never met one. Perhaps before I go…"

"And Rimilin may not come at all," Mostin said brightly. "You can always depart immediately if he does."

So Eadric remained, ready to leave as soon as Rimilin – or anyone else upon whom he detected Taint - arrived. Several wizards of modest ability were flying in from various directions, and a cacophonous roar accompanied by a blinding flash of lightning announced the dramatic appearance of Mulissu. She floated effortlessly fifteen feet above the ground, and her skin crackled and crawled with electricity for a moment before dissipating. 

"Why was I not invited?" She snapped.

Oops, thought Mostin. "I had assumed…" he began.

"_Presumed_, I think you mean."

"Yes," Mostin said apologetically. "If I might inquire, what method did you use to arrive?"

"I am surprised that my daughter has not shown you the scrolls that she ‘borrowed’ from me.*"

"Oh?" Mostin said. "Would you like a drink?" He tactlessly changed the subject.


**

All in all, things went rather well for Mostin. Nwm, Ortwin, Nehael and Iua all attended. Despite their feud, Idro and Troap – who had flown in on his enormous Wyvern – managed to remain civil with one another. Hlioth arrived in the form of an elfin maiden, and promptly disappeared into the woods nearby to cavort with the Feys – pursued by a certain lusty Satyr. The Lillend was well-received, and the gathering was praised for its ‘rustic charm.’

No mention was made of the Injunction, and no dire threats were issued – although a phrase from the humourless Waide made the Alienist pause for thought:

"Good party, Mostin. Glad to see nothing controversial here."

Tozinak arrived late, and only his cloak gave away his identity to those who knew him. He entertained people with a number of lewd but amusing illusions until Mostin asked him to stop.

Predictably, Jovol was absent. Neither Griel, nor the Hag Jalael made an appearance, and neither did Rimilin - for which Mostin was grateful. At least Eadric could relax.


But, just as the Paladin was leaving, Shomei appeared with her guest – rather later than Mostin had anticipated. Both arrived in a blaze of fire.

Mostin was right - the trace of evil around the witch was so faint as to be almost undetectable. Her guest, however, was another matter entirely. He was a handsome man who possessed a poise, elegance and natural ease which thinly veiled what seemed to be a core of raw power and evil. The reek of taint was so profound, so deep, so _primal_, that Eadric was almost overwhelmed by it. One of the Fallen, without any doubt. He drew Lukarn and light surrounded him.

Zhuel immediately manifested from the Ethereal Plane and interposed himself between Eadric and the newcomer.

Mostin looked horrified at the prospect of some dreadful scene occurring.

The man held up his hand, palm outwards. "Peace, Archon," he said to the Celestial. "I am here by calling, have committed no evil act, and violate no laws. This is legitimate business, and there is no coercion involved. I am within my rights as determined by the Accord." 

Zhuel hissed.

The man bowed low, more a gesture of mockery than respect. "Greetings, Eadric of Deorham, Blessed of Oronthon – your circumstances are well- known to me. Greetings, Nehael – it has been a long, long time. And greetings, Mostin the Metagnostic – this is a pleasant soirée. Perhaps we could make time to speak later?"

Mostin glowered at Shomei, and then turned to Eadric. "I think you’d better go," he said. "You're unlikely to ever feel much more compromised than this."




*A reference to the spells which Iua had attempted to bribe Mostin with. Mulissu’s _Passage of Lightning_ is an 8th level Transmutation [Teleportation] which allows instantaneous interplanar travel to a specific location. A kind of refined _Plane Shift_.


----------



## ForceUser

Yay!


----------



## Alejandro

Honey, you're *so* Wyre!


----------



## Eridanis

Kid Charlamagne recommended this thread to me several months ago, and I haven't gotten around to reading it until now...

My great loss. But not anymore; I have it in Word, and am taking it home to reread....

I've been pondering a basically-monotheistic religious setting for my campaign world, and now that I've seen a doctoral student's take on it in a fantasy setting, I might have to lift key ideas of it for my own (imitation being the sincerest form of flattery, and all that..)

thanks for such a great story. Looking forward to more!!!!!


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: Mostin: The Gathering*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Time for another update.
> 
> 
> Mostin was right - the trace of evil around the witch was so faint as to be almost undetectable. Her guest, however, was another matter entirely. He was a handsome man who possessed a poise, elegance and natural ease which thinly veiled what seemed to be a core of raw power and evil. The reek of taint was so profound, so deep, so primal, that Eadric was almost overwhelmed by it. One of the Fallen, without any doubt. He drew Lukarn and light surrounded him.
> 
> Zhuel immediately manifested from the Ethereal Plane and interposed himself between Eadric and the newcomer.
> 
> Mostin looked horrified at the prospect of some dreadful scene occurring.
> 
> The man held up his hand, palm outwards. "Peace, Archon," he said to the Celestial. "I am here by calling, have committed no evil act, and violate no laws. This is legitimate business, and there is no coercion involved. I am within my rights as determined by the Accord."
> 
> Zhuel hissed.
> 
> The man bowed low, more a gesture of mockery than respect. "Greetings, Eadric of Deorham, Blessed of Oronthon – your circumstances are well- known to me. Greetings, Nehael – it has been a long, long time. And greetings, Mostin the Metagnostic – this is a pleasant soirée. Perhaps we could make time to speak later?"
> 
> Mostin glowered at Shomei, and then turned to Eadric. "I think you’d better go," he said. "You're unlikely to ever feel much more compromised than this."
> 
> *




Yes! The Duke of Hell has arrived.  Sep. you are truly wicked!

Wonder what he wants?


----------



## Jarval

Alejandro said:
			
		

> *Honey, you're so Wyre!  *




God made him Wyre.


----------



## Mytholder

*Re: Mostin: The Gathering*

Brilliant as always, but...



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> **A reference to the spells which Iua had attempted to bribe Mostin with. *




...are the players still ignoring Iua's plot hook about the vault? Ortwin seems quite enthused about it a while back.


----------



## Old One

*Superb!*

Sepulchrave II -

I have been lurking and reading as time permits.  I must say that this story - the characters, the plot, the touches and details - are all superb!  Bravo!

Now I need to muster the time to go back and read LDV I & II...

Looking foward to more!

~ Old One


----------



## Jeremy

*rrrrrrrr-TING*

Wow.


----------



## Clear Dragon

*falling to knees*

I am not worthy... I am not worthy...

amazing gaming on both you and your players part!!!!


----------



## tleilaxu

great! i wonder who the mystery guest is.....

edit: my guess is dispater....


----------



## Thebalor

Perhaps Asmodeus has just arrived?  I read about him sometimes appearing just as Sepulchrave described him.


----------



## Darklone

Guess the Lillend checks her watch now


----------



## PaynAndispare

> "I am having a party," Mostin said. "I should like to engage your services for twelve hours or so. You need only sing, recite poetry, play your lyre, relax and impress my guests with your..." he swallowed, "…beauty.



Poor Mostin ... another great update Sep


----------



## Krellic

Yep, Mostin certainly knows how to throw a party...


----------



## Broccli_Head

I think that our mystery guest is Duke Titivilus, whom Mostin has referred to as Shomei's "lover" in the past. 

So not good.....


----------



## Shayuri

*Kudos and Questions*

First off...love the story! Reading this Story Hour is what inspired me to try to write up the game I'm in. Though I admit, I'm having more trouble finding time to do updates. How do you DO it, man?!



I do have a question though. I've been meaning to develop a permanant version of Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion myself for quite some time, and I've just realized that y'all already did it! Now, I realize the specifics can, and probably will, vary...but I'd be very interested to see what the game mechanics that you came up with were.

For example, I notice that the PMMM Mostin uses seems to be tied to his portable physical dwelling. This implies that the gate to the MMM is mobile. Or, is it simply a case of relativity, where the gate is static in comparison to the frame of reference that is Mostin's house?

Beyond that, just knowing what the permanant version is would help. Is it an item? A modified version of the spell? A modified application of the Permanancy spell? Cost, in gp and exp, would provide an invaluable benchmark for where and how to start...

And also, I'm just curious. 

Thanks for any help you can provide, Sepulchrave, and thanks thrice over for providing such entertaining reading.


----------



## tleilaxu

this thread is even better than goldmember


----------



## grodog

Thanks for the update Sep!  I'm looking forward to seeing where these juicy developments lead!

Also, any chance you'll be able to comment on my previous observation:



> I'll be very curious to see where things go from here. You've got an interesting parallel between Mostin's flouting of the Great Convention and the "rules" which Graz'zt and Oronthon follow (at least in theory). The consequences of their collective choices will be very interesting reading =)




Are you intentionally paralleling these storylines in this manner, or have they evolved in this manner on their own?

And:



> Sep, just a reminder about Mostin's spells: we'd love to read them someday






Thanks, and have a great weekend!


----------



## Warrior Poet

Reading this story hour is like finding new facets in a jewel.  With each turn it captures light more beautifully than before.

Magnificent playing and storytelling!

Many thanks,

Warrior Poet


----------



## madriel

Sep, I really gotta hand it to your players.  Their PCs managed to remain friends and allies despite their differing principles and goals.

And Mostin throwing a party in the middle of a holy war.

Priceless.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Stepping Back*

Which is what I'm doing for a short while.



> Though I admit, I'm having more trouble finding time to do updates. How do you DO it, man?!




I don't sleep, and I drink lots of espresso.

Before I start to show advanced symptoms of burnout, I'm going to take a break. This will give me time to focus on the long-term direction of the game, rework some mechanics that have been annoying me, stat some more npcs and flesh out those who are already statted, draw some new maps (maybe), and start the laborious process of ordering and editing the story file so far.

So I suppose that 'refocus' is a more apt term than 'take a break.' 

It does mean, however, that the story won't be updated for a while - it is a huge commitment in terms of time, and is eclipsing everything else at the moment. 

Many thanks for the words of support from all of you who have read this story hour so far: I can't begin to tell you how much it means to me. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy, which is rare in a cynical old bugger like me.

Cheiro, Grodog and others who have asked for Mostin's spells: I have reminded Dan (I can't find my copies), so it shouldn't be too long.




> I do have a question though. I've been meaning to develop a permanant version of Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion myself for quite some time, and I've just realized that y'all already did it! Now, I realize the specifics can, and probably will, vary...but I'd be very interested to see what the game mechanics that you came up with were.
> 
> For example, I notice that the PMMM Mostin uses seems to be tied to his portable physical dwelling. This implies that the gate to the MMM is mobile. Or, is it simply a case of relativity, where the gate is static in comparison to the frame of reference that is Mostin's house?
> 
> Beyond that, just knowing what the permanant version is would help. Is it an item? A modified version of the spell? A modified application of the Permanancy spell? Cost, in gp and exp, would provide an invaluable benchmark for where and how to start...




It is an unconventional application of the _Permanency_ spell, and is tied to Mostin's abode - although the abode itself is mobile, of course. As a permanent 7th level spell, it was a 3,500xp investment for Mostin, and he also had to research the method/possibility (DMG, p.42): 1000gp/week (7000gp/7 weeks); Spellcraft DC10 + Spell Level. Obviously, I allowed it.



> I'll be very curious to see where things go from here. You've got an interesting parallel between Mostin's flouting of the Great Convention and the "rules" which Graz'zt and Oronthon follow (at least in theory). The consequences of their collective choices will be very interesting reading =)




No direct parallel was ever intended, although the idea of rules being broken in the interest of some overriding principle is pretty pervasive. Thematically, you could say that it forms the crux of the whole story. I guess it's the antinominian in me. Perhaps one of the greatest things to influence the game is the poetry of William Blake, and this passage sums up the entire game. No offense intended to those with other views of things, but I find this passage exquisite. The emphasis (in bold), which is relevant to this story, is mine.


A Memorable Fancy



> Once I saw a Devil in a flame of fire, who arose before an Angel that sat on a cloud, and the Devil utter'd these words:
> 'The worship of God is: Honouring his gifts in other men, each according to his genius, and loving the greatest men best: those who envy or calumniate great men hate God; for there is no other God.'
> The Angel hearing this became almost blue but mastering himself he grew yellow, & at last white, pink, & smiling, and then replied:
> 'Thou Idolater, is not God One? & is not he visible in Jesus Christ? and has not Jesus Christ given his sanction to the law of ten commandments, and are not all other men fools, sinners, & nothings?'
> The Devil answer'd: 'bray a fool in a morter with wheat, yet shall not his folly be beaten out of him; if Jesus Christ is the greatest man, you ought to love him in the greatest degree; now hear how he has given his sanction to the law of ten commandments: did he not mock at the sabbath, and so mock the sabbaths God? murder those who were murder'd because of him? turn away the law from the woman taken in adultery? steal the labor of others to support him? bear false witness when he omitted making a defence before Pilate? covet when he pray'd for his disciples, and when he bid them shake off the dust of their feet against such as refused to lodge them? *I tell you, no virtue can exist without breaking these ten commandments. Jesus was all virtue, and acted from impulse, not from rules.*'
> When he had so spoken, I beheld the Angel, who stretched out his arms, embracing the flame of fire, & he was consumed and arose as Elijah.
> Note: This Angel, who is now become a Devil, is my particular friend; we often read the Bible together in its infernal or diabolical sense which the world shall have if they behave well.
> I have also The Bible of Hell, which the world shall have whether they will or no.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Is one of the troublesome mechanics the epic spell system?

I'm trying to hammer out something with it, but there are a lot of tricky problems with it, as you are well aware.

I'm also pondering some of those high level spells that have really epic implications.  A few threads have been spawned by my thoughts on Mordenkainen's Disjunction and (empowered) Simulacrum.

I look forward to seeing the story start up again, and I'm pleased that you are taking pains to prevent burn-out.  This story-hour compares very favorably to my favorite fiction series.  And just as I am content to wait for a year for the next novel in a series to come out, I will be content to wait for the story to start up again.

Regards,

Cheiromancer


----------



## Memory

This is probably a good time to say thanks for all the work you've put into this story hour, Sep.  I hope you've enjoyed writing it as much as we enjoy reading it.   I'll certainly be here when you're ready to start up again.


----------



## tleilaxu

awww....  ... at least tell us who the devil is?


----------



## Kalanyr

Agreed. Thanks for all the work. I'll be here when/if you start this up again.


----------



## Green Knight

Ditto the above, Sep. Great work so far. 

Knowing me, I probably won't notice when it starts up again. Hey, Horacio. Think you can do me a favor? When Sepulchrave starts the Story Hour up, again, any chance you can e-mail me at grailscion@yahoo.com and let me know? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## grodog

Thanks for the replies, Sep, and enjoy your thoughtful "time off."  We'll be here when you return.  Any ideas how long you'll be gone?  

As you update NPCs, of course, you're always welcome to share them with us in the Rogues Gallery:  it would be a nice non-story update/quick fix 

Also, FYI, Sep I read an annoucement about a Blake symposium over in a Michael Moorcock forum (Moorcock's a huge Blake fan too).  If you're curious, details are at http://www.multiverse.org/news/news_select.jsp?ID=191.

Thanks again for the fun!


----------



## madriel

Sepulchrave, thank you for all the time and effort you've put in sharing your excellent campaign with us.  It's a fantastic story and you've got a great group of players.  I hope you'll continue this story hour in the future.

Oh, and is Shomei's date Duke T?


----------



## PaynAndispare

Enjoy the time off ...

Upon your return I shall be here to soak in more of this adventure.


----------



## thallone

*THanks*

We've all really enjoyed all teh updates, even if it makes us wonder if our own campaigns aren't missing that certain something.

Just one more thing. NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOoooooooo!!!!!! Don't go Don't go! Don't go!!!!!

Ahhh. there. I feel better now. Have a nice break!


----------



## Bob Aberton

*(Shameless Plug) Mind if I hijack, Sep?*

I'm sorry to see this grand piece of literature go on hiatus.

In the mean time, though, anyone reading this post and depressed 'cuz there won't be no more Heretic updates for a while can go here and enjoy my poor caricature of a story hour...


----------



## tleilaxu

Wish i could quote that blake phrase in my  mind but it would be the worst kind of murder...

Sepulchrave! I encourage you to store all your maps, npcs, etc on a website. I gaer-awn-tee that you would have a lot of people looking and immitatin' ya (which as wee all know is the sincerest form of rippin orf)


----------



## Jarval

Just because Sepulchrave is taking a break is no reason to let this slide down the screen.

Bump!


----------



## Thebalor

*BUMP*


----------



## grodog

Love that Wyre....


----------



## Cyronax

Take that HIATUS! Bump!


----------



## Sammael99

Come on Oronthonian Apocalypse !


----------



## Knight Otu

A public thank you to ForceUser.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *A public thank you to ForceUser.  *




Yay Force-User!

What are we thanking him for?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Okay, a vast number of people highly recommend this story hour. I think I may have to start. Can anyone give me a link? If I wanted to read from the beginning, where would I go?


----------



## Eridanis

Start with

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=762

then work your way through

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10950

and then

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13733

and then finish with this current thread!

I just read it last week for the first time. Enjoy!


----------



## Cheiromancer

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Okay, a vast number of people highly recommend this story hour. I think I may have to start. Can anyone give me a link? If I wanted to read from the beginning, where would I go? *




Follow the links in my sig.


----------



## tleilaxu

alan turing was a genius who helped invent computers and break nazi codes. after world war two the british government forced him to take hormone injections to "cure" his homosexuality. the drugs made him start growing breasts and he killed himself.


----------



## Jeremy

Ruh?

Where'd the inspiration for that fun factoid come from?


----------



## tleilaxu

Well, I thought since we're all here bumping, we might as well make our bumps interesting to read by including factoids...

For example: What is the biggest organ in the human body?

Answer: Skin!


----------



## Piratecat

Woot! 10,000 views!


----------



## Jeremy

Well, 36,870 if he hadn't split the thread up for people who like short threads.


----------



## Piratecat

Yeah, but it was _exactly_ 10,000 views... and that's cool!


----------



## Horacio

I will wait here for you to return, Sepulchrave.


----------



## ForceUser

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yay Force-User!
> 
> What are we thanking him for? *



I've got the whole tale, Lady Despina's Virtue through a couple posts short of current, in a single .doc file. Email me if you want a copy.

Oh, and an honorary *BUMP*. Your story hour is the greatest. Sep. Maybe one day the tale will continue


----------



## grodog

Don't forget the PC and NPC descriptions at 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5652&perpage=40&pagenumber=1


----------



## Kalanyr

Rise! This cannot fall, even inactive as it is.


----------



## tleilaxu

ok, here is your trivia bump

Q1: What country lost the largest number of people in WWII?
Q2: What country lost hte largest percentage of its population in WWII?


----------



## thallone

*Not forgotten*

Sep's on vacation, but not forgotten. Go Sep!!!

< this is a bump, this is only a bump. Had this been an actual reply, the words you just read would have been about the topic of the thread. We now return you to your regular message reading.>


----------



## Avarice

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *ok, here is your trivia bump
> 
> Q1: What country lost the largest number of people in WWII?
> Q2: What country lost hte largest percentage of its population in WWII? *




Innovative bumping concept, tleilaxu.  I'll take a shot at it.

A1: The Soviet Union.  Around 26 million killed, I think.
A2: This one could be tricky.  Poland?  Or, if you're counting places that weren't independent states then, but are now, then the Ukraine.  Both were pretty badly devastated.

Am I right?  What do I win?

Oh, and BUMP!


----------



## tleilaxu

A1: According to the War museum in Beijing, China suffered more casualties than any other country, however this includes all deaths starting from the Japanese invasion of Manchuria in 1931 (eurocentric historians refer to sept 3 1939 as the beginning of WW2). From the period of 1939-45 the USSR suffered the highest casulties

A2: Poland (more than 1 out of every 3 people)


----------



## Horacio

I like trivia bumps! 
Anothe rone, please


----------



## Sammael99

Way to go, Avarice !

Could we have less macabre quizzes, maybe 

Here's one vaguely related to the story hour :

I. Which of the three following was a genuine medieval european heresy : 

1. The Abelites
2. The Caïnites
3. The Oronthonions


----------



## Lady Mer

> I. Which of the three following was a genuine medieval european heresy :




2. The Cainites were a Gnostic Sect, who held that all characters who suffered in the first testament were worthy of veneration, Cain in particular.

My trivia turn!

Most people know Jacob and Wilhelm Grimm as the compilers of faerie stories we now call Grimm's Fairy Tales. But, by occupation, both Grimm brothers were actually:

A) Lawyers, 
B) Linguists, 
C) Magazine editors
D) Historians.


----------



## tleilaxu

lawyers


----------



## Sammael99

Lady Mer said:
			
		

> *Most people know Jacob and Wilhelm Grimm as the compilers of faerie stories we now call Grimm's Fairy Tales. But, by occupation, both Grimm brothers were actually:
> 
> A) Lawyers,
> B) Linguists,
> C) Magazine editors
> D) Historians. *




If I can trust Stephen Jay Gould, I believe they were Linguists...


----------



## Rackhir

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *ok, here is your trivia bump
> 
> Q1: What country lost the largest number of people in WWII?
> Q2: What country lost hte largest percentage of its population in WWII? *




There is a joke that I heard from the Author of the Samurai Cat books a number of years ago, that WWII resulted from a bet between Stalin and Hitler as to who could kill more Russians. Hitler lost the bet...


----------



## Felix

*trivia bump*

Forgive me if the Grimm question hasn't been answered (lawyers?, linguists?) but this was at the bottom of the page. Can't allow that to happen.

In "The Simpsons", what is the last name of Homer's co-worker Carl?


----------



## tleilaxu

carlson 

BLAM!~


----------



## starwolf

just a simple little ol' *bump*


----------



## Hammerhead

Here's my bit of D&D trivia:

In what WotC product did the village of Oakhurst first appear?


----------



## shilsen

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Here's my bit of D&D trivia:
> 
> In what WotC product did the village of Oakhurst first appear? *




The Sunless Citadel?


----------



## grodog

An evening Labor Day bump....


----------



## Serpenteye

Sepulchrave, o sepulchrave, why have you forsaken me?  

Bump


----------



## ForceUser

Instead of mindless bumping, how about poetry that could be construed as at least tangentially related to Sep's story hour? 

I'll go:

_O Captain! my Captain! our fearful trip is done, The ship has weather'd every rack,
the prize we sought is won, The port is near, the bells I hear, the people all exulting,
While follow eyes the steady keel, the vessel grim and daring; But O heart! heart! heart!
O the bleeding drops of red, Where on the deck my Captain lies, Fallen cold and dead.
O Captain! my Captain! rise up and hear the bells; Rise up- for you the flag is flung- for
you the bugle trills, 

For you bouquets and ribbon'd wreaths- for you the shores a-crowding,
For you they call, the swaying mass, their eager faces turning;
Here Captain! dear father!
This arm beneath your head!
It is some dream that on the deck,
You've fallen cold and dead.

My Captain does not answer, his lips are pale and still,
My father does not feel my arm, he has no pulse nor will,
The ship is anchor'd safe and sound, its voyage closed and done,
From fearful trip the victor ship comes in with object won;
Exult O shores, and ring O bells!
But I with mournful tread,
Walk the deck my Captain lies,
Fallen cold and dead._
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Of course, one hopes this isn't relevant


----------



## Eridanis

So Eadric is liberating Wyre from slavery? And our favorite bard is Whitman?

While I'm posting, here's another question: How does one pronounce "Wyre"? Does it rhyme with 'wire' or 'weir'? Just curious...


----------



## Hammerhead

It's actually not Sunless Citadel. It's the 3ed DMG, page 153.


----------



## rigur

_LAST night a sword-light in the sky   
Flashed a swift terror on the dark.   
In that sharp light the fields did lie   
Naked and stone-like; each tree stood   
Like a tranced woman, bound and stark.           
      Far off the wood   
With darkness ridged the riven dark.   

And cows astonished stared with fear,   
And sheep crept to the knees of cows,   
And conies to their burrows slid,    
And rooks were still in rigid boughs,   
And all things else were still or hid.   
      From all the wood   
Came but the owl's hoot, ghostly, clear.   

In that cold trance the earth was held    
It seemed an age, or time was nought.   
Sure never from that stone-like field   
Sprang golden corn, nor from those chill   
Grey granite trees was music wrought.   
      In all the wood    
Even the tall poplar hung stone still.   

It seemed an age, or time was none...   
Slowly the earth heaved out of sleep   
And shivered, and the trees of stone   
Bent and sighed in the gusty wind,   
And rain swept as birds flocking sweep.   
      Far off the wood   
Rolled the slow thunders on the wind.   

From all the wood came no brave bird,   
No song broke through the close-fall'n night,   
Nor any sound from cowering herd:   
Only a dog's long lonely howl   
When from the window poured pale light.   
      And from the wood   
The hoot came ghostly of the owl._


----------



## grodog

> the war garden
> 
> 
> our soldier footsteps
> huddle behind flickering escapes
> and crackling radio laughter
> borrowed news and desires
> 
> we wake to sirens
> fire
> the hot waiting that ends in running
> 
> and shadows of victory




I can't really format this properly in UBB code, but if you're curious, here's the well-formatted version:
http://www.rpg.net/ehp/imrryr/war_garden.html


----------



## Felix

_Warm summer sun shine kindly here;
Warm southern breeze blow softly here;
Green sod above lie light, lie light,
Good night, dear heart, good night, good night._ 

Tombstone of Suzy Clemens, daughter of Mark Twain


----------



## Knight Otu

I'll simply bump the thread.


----------



## tleilaxu

Q: What Beatles album sold the most copies (not including greatest hits compiliations like "1" or "Anthology")?


----------



## Lady Mer

Isn't it the White Album?

The Grimm brothers were, in fact, linguists.

And here's a poem for our favorite druid. (actually, it jsut happens to be a poem I like, but I'm pretending that it fits)

THe Call of the Wild (Robert Service)

Have you gazed on naked grandeur where there's nothing else to gaze on,
    Set pieces and drop-curtain scenes galore,
Big mountains heaved to heaven, which the blinding sunsets blazon,
    Black canyons where the rapids rip and roar?
Have you swept the visioned valley with the green stream streaking through it,
    Searched the Vastness for a something you have lost?
Have you strung your soul to silence? Then for God's sake go and do it;
    Hear the challenge, learn the lesson, pay the cost.

Have you wandered in the wilderness, the sagebrush desolation,
    The bunch-grass levels where the cattle graze?
Have you whistled bits of rag-time at the end of all creation,
    And learned to know the desert's little ways?
Have you camped upon the foothills, have you galloped o'er the ranges,
    Have you roamed the arid sun-lands through and through?
Have you chummed up with the mesa? Do you know its moods and changes?
    Then listen to the Wild -- it's calling you.

Have you known the Great White Silence, not a snow-gemmed twig aquiver?
    (Eternal truths that shame our soothing lies.)
Have you broken trail on snowshoes? mushed your huskies up the river,
    Dared the unknown, led the way, and clutched the prize?
Have you marked the map's void spaces, mingled with the mongrel races,
    Felt the savage strength of brute in every thew?
And though grim as hell the worst is, can you round it off with curses?
    Then hearken to the Wild -- it's wanting you.

Have you suffered, starved and triumphed, groveled down, yet grasped at glory,
    Grown bigger in the bigness of the whole?
"Done things" just for the doing, letting babblers tell the story,
    Seeing through the nice veneer the naked soul?
Have you seen God in His splendors, heard the text that nature renders?
    (You'll never hear it in the family pew.)
The simple things, the true things, the silent men who do things --
    Then listen to the Wild -- it's calling you.

They have cradled you in custom, they have primed you with their preaching,
    They have soaked you in convention through and through;
They have put you in a showcase; you're a credit to their teaching --
    But can't you hear the Wild? -- it's calling you.
Let us probe the silent places, let us seek what luck betide us;
    Let us journey to a lonely land I know.
There's a whisper on the night-wind, there's a star agleam to guide us,
    And the Wild is calling, calling . . . let us go.


----------



## jzashaedra

*bump*

just another bump from a long time reader and dedicated fan


----------



## Felix

I'd say "The Beatles" aka the white album.

ditto on the long time reader and fan thing.

tleilaxu and everybody else:
What area code is Springfield Colleseum in?


----------



## Jarval

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *Q: What Beatles album sold the most copies (not including greatest hits compiliations like "1" or "Anthology")? *




Sergeant Pepper?


----------



## tleilaxu

A: Abbey Road


----------



## Piratecat

So, three things:

1. Sagiro comes over tonight to play board games. "So," he comments, "have you read Sepulchrave's story hour yet?"

"No," I answer, "although it's supposed to be fantastic."

"You have no idea." Then he starts telling me how it's consumed every bit of free reading time he's had in the last few days, and how it's as good as anything he's ever seen.

2. I'm about to start reading. I have a lot of catching up to do!

3. With your permission, Sepulchrave, I'll delete "bumps" as I go along. I won't delete anything that isn't solely a bump, but that might clean out the flow a bit. Let me know if you'd prefer I don't.

Anyways, be happy for me; this is going to be fun!


----------



## thallone

You could just ask someone for a compilation in word. Avarice keeps a nice one.


----------



## madriel

Welcome to the ranks of Sep's Addicts, Piratecat.  Sagiro may yet regret introducing you to this thread...the astral politics may come back to bite the Defenders in the butt.


----------



## tleilaxu

piratecat... 

plz eliminate all bumps. as long as this thread is clean sepulchrave can keep posting on it (when he returns) and eventually he'll beat you out!


----------



## Moon_Goddess

PC, make sure you start by reading Lady Despina's Virtue.    I'm not really sure if you should delete the bumps, those 3 months of daily bumps in Virtue are a part of hisotry, not really a normal bumping.    They show a certian dedication, and I personally think they should be remembered.


----------



## Jeremy

With Sepulchrave on hiatus I don't know the next time he'll see your post Piratecat, you might try e-mailing him instead.


----------



## Talaysen

Resistance is futile, Piratecat. You will be assimilated. Your gaming and Dungeon Mastering uniqueness shall add to our collective. From now on, you will service...US.


----------



## Piratecat

Yeah, yeah, I'm servicing you right now, if you know what I mean - and I think you do.


----------



## Sagiro

Sepulchrave, I have just now come to the end of your story posts to date, and am filled with unhappiness on several counts:

- You have made me ashamed for my own Story Hour.   Before the past few days, I was fairly well satisfied with it.  Now I see it as pedestrian at best and adolescent at worst.  

- I now have to wait days or weeks (rather than minutes or hours) for the next installment.

- Reading other works of fantasy literature will seem like an annoying let-down, with substandard characters and shoddy word-smithing.

I don’t know that I can add anything meaningful to the chorus of praise already being sung, but I have to make this plea in good conscience: make sure everything you’ve written is properly copyrighted, and contact the fantasy literature division of WotC/Hasbro.  (Because you could keep the D&D references and flavor that is so thoroughly integrated into the story.) Write up a cover letter and proposal, along with some selected bits of this Story Hour cleaned up for presentation.   Send it to them.  Let them see that you have characters and dialogue superior to 90% of what sits on the shelves in Barnes & Noble.

By your own admission you have some 100,000 words already committed to print – there is a novel here, waiting, however you may dissemble about your own organizational skills or the pacing of the narrative.  I know I have no right to dictate to anyone how they spend their time or creative energies.  And I won’t say that it would be a crime for you to deny your skills to a wider audience than our community here.

But that’s what I’m thinking.  

Sepulchrave, thanks for a wonderful piece of literature.  Please don't stop.

-Sagiro


----------



## Suldulin

*boggles* did PKitty just do an imitation of hong?

*nods in agreement with Sagiro's suggestions of Sepulchrave getting this published*


----------



## Talaysen

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Yeah, yeah, I'm servicing you right now, if you know what I mean - and I think you do.   *




No! NO! Not me PERSONALLY! THEM!! THOSE GUYS!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy

Sagiro said:
			
		

> *Sepulchrave, I have just now come to the end of your story posts to date, and am filled with unhappiness on several counts:
> 
> - You have made me ashamed for my own Story Hour.   Before the past few days, I was fairly well satisfied with it.  Now I see it as pedestrian at best and adolescent at worst.
> 
> - I now have to wait days or weeks (rather than minutes or hours) for the next installment.
> 
> - Reading other works of fantasy literature will seem like an annoying let-down, with substandard characters and shoddy word-smithing.
> 
> I don’t know that I can add anything meaningful to the chorus of praise already being sung, but I have to make this plea in good conscience: make sure everything you’ve written is properly copyrighted, and contact the fantasy literature division of WotC/Hasbro.  (Because you could keep the D&D references and flavor that is so thoroughly integrated into the story.) Write up a cover letter and proposal, along with some selected bits of this Story Hour cleaned up for presentation.   Send it to them.  Let them see that you have characters and dialogue superior to 90% of what sits on the shelves in Barnes & Noble.
> 
> By your own admission you have some 100,000 words already committed to print – there is a novel here, waiting, however you may dissemble about your own organizational skills or the pacing of the narrative.  I know I have no right to dictate to anyone how they spend their time or creative energies.  And I won’t say that it would be a crime for you to deny your skills to a wider audience than our community here.
> 
> But that’s what I’m thinking.
> 
> Sepulchrave, thanks for a wonderful piece of literature.  Please don't stop.
> 
> -Sagiro *




Amen brudda.


----------



## Avarice

thallone said:
			
		

> *You could just ask someone for a compilation in word. Avarice keeps a nice one. *




True enough.  If anyone would like a copy, just drop me a line.  

Of course, if you'd rather I'd cease and desist Sep, I'd certainly understand.  As long as you're agreeable, though, I'd like to continue to do my part to spread the addiction.  Its just way too good not to share.  

Once again, my humble thanks for sharing this story with us, though my thanks are hardly sufficient.  I'd much rather compensate you monetarily, say, by buying this in book form.  Listen to Sagiro; he knows of what he speaks.


----------



## grodog

*Word .doc comparisions?*

Hey Aravice---

Does your Word .doc include the various informational/clarification posts from Sep, or just the core stories? 

Just checking:  I've been saving both in the same .doc, along with the NPCs from the Rogues Gallery, and thought I'd see about your methodolog....

Oh yeah:  bump


----------



## grodog

*Sep's Literary influence*

So, in addition to Vance, Sep apparently is a fan of Tolkien, per Morrus' main update today about Middle Earth d20.  What other influences do we know about (I can't recall if we've discussed much non-Vancian influence besides Blake)?


----------



## Avarice

*Re: Word .doc comparisions?*



			
				grodog said:
			
		

> *Hey Aravice---
> 
> Does your Word .doc include the various informational/clarification posts from Sep, or just the core stories?
> 
> Just checking:  I've been saving both in the same .doc, along with the NPCs from the Rogues Gallery, and thought I'd see about your methodolog....
> 
> Oh yeah:  bump  *




Nope, I'm afraid you've got me there, grodog.  I've only included the updates themselves, in order to keep the page count down.  Even so, its up around 150 pages.  I've been thinking about going back through and accumulating all of the clarifications in a separate doc; a task for another day, I guess.


----------



## Piratecat

Avarice said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True enough.  If anyone would like a copy, just drop me a line.
> *




Done!


----------



## Corwyn

Hee Avarice could you also send me a copy ?

Thanks


----------



## Axeboy

*Whoa, now!*



			
				Sagiro said:
			
		

> *...
> 
> - You have made me ashamed for my own Story Hour.   Before the past few days, I was fairly well satisfied with it.  Now I see it as pedestrian at best and adolescent at worst.
> 
> -...
> 
> -Sagiro *




Whoa, now!  Let's not be hasty here.  I'm sure that this is just one of those over-harsh self-criticisms intelligent/creative people are prone to, but for my money, Sagiro's story hour is one of the best examples of a long-story-arc campaign I've ever seen (similar to the old Slaver's/Giants/Drow classic campagin, but much more subtle and with more other stuff going on in the world).  Besides, Sep's is written more like a novel and Sagiro's more like an adventuring journal, so there's a *big* stylistic difference.

I think of Sagiro's story hour (and PC's, for that matter) being more like a 'how-to' example for DMing most gamers:  Sagiro does the long story arc masterfully, PC does the more episodic style of play equally masterfully, and both have a knack for making interesting encounters and tooling with the 3E rules to make some nifty in-combat challenges for high-level pc's.  Sep, on the other hand, has tailored his game to deeper themes for his somewhat more mature players (or, at least, that's the impression I get, no offense to the players of the Defenders/Abernathy's Company).

Too, I think Sep's is more like a collaborative story, where Sagiro's and PC's are more like the DM coming up with cool ways to challenge the characters; I don't see anyone referring to Sep as a RBDM, for example...


----------



## Jeremy

No, though Nwn's use of Atonement got him nominated for RBP.  And his raid of the high chapel in Morne along with his raid of the encamped army probably added to that title.

Not to mention some of Mostin's antics...

Nope, no RBDM's here.  Very skilled and very well attuned DM by the looks of it as to what is fun and what works.  As well as all the other astoundingly intricate backstory and plot innerworkings...

Only find-bad-guy-splat-bad-guy gaming involved a certain cambion necromancer.

Different gaming styles, both with much to aspire to.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

**

Soon


**

Piratecat: Feel free to trim away.


- And thank-you, everyone. From my heart.


----------



## tleilaxu

let me be the first to say "YAY!"


----------



## Jeremy

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> ***
> 
> Soon
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Piratecat: Feel free to trim away.
> 
> 
> - And thank-you, everyone. From my heart. *




No.  Thank _you_.  For all the dedication, skill, panache, and most of all hard work.

And let me second the "YAY!".


----------



## grodog

*A Huzzah for "Soon"!*

"Soon" also happens to be one of my favorite Yes songs


----------



## Suldulin

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> ***
> 
> Soon
> *




WOOT!

[edit]: and Huzzah!


----------



## Mytholder

Woot indeed!


----------



## Axeboy

*in anticipation...*

Will there be a new thread?


----------



## Eridanis

*Re: Re: Word .doc comparisions?*



			
				Avarice said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nope, I'm afraid you've got me there, grodog.  I've only included the updates themselves, in order to keep the page count down.  Even so, its up around 150 pages.  I've been thinking about going back through and accumulating all of the clarifications in a separate doc; a task for another day, I guess. *




I have a Word doc that includes OOG comments made by Sep. I'll be happy to email it to anyone who emails me at the address in my profile. I make no claim to having cleaned it up much; cut-n-paste only. (I have a folder at my work computer marked "Story Hours" for docs of the story hours of PC, Sagiro, Wulf, Kid Charlamagne, and Sepulgrave.  )

Responding to another comment above, I don't think it's a matter of 'maturity'; rather, Sep has a small group of four players to game with and construct the story around, while PC has a large cast of about a dozen characters (in various states of regular play) that are part of his story. The difference of scale has an impact on the style of story that is related to us on the boards. With PC, we can enjoy what each person is doing, why they're doing it, and follow the story from their POV. Sep can use the 'extra' space left by having a minimum group, and fill it with different POVs (as we've seen at several points) and more exposition/description in a novelic style. (Is novelic a word? Get me my OED!)


----------



## Axeboy

*Yeah*



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Responding to another comment above, I don't think it's a matter of 'maturity'; rather, Sep has a small group of four players to game with and construct the story around, while PC has a large cast of about a dozen characters (in various states of regular play) that are part of his story. The difference of scale has an impact on the style of story that is related to us on the boards. With PC, we can enjoy what each person is doing, why they're doing it, and follow the story from their POV. Sep can use the 'extra' space left by having a minimum group, and fill it with different POVs (as we've seen at several points) and more exposition/description in a novelic style. (Is novelic a word? Get me my OED!) *




Yeah, 'maturity' isn't quite the correct word for what I meant, but I find that my vocabulary is frequently lacking the correct words; I think I used the 'mature' because Sagiro used 'adolescent'.  Perhaps '...for his more philosophical players...' is a better way to convey the meaning than '...for his more mature players...'.

You're certainly right, though, about the size of the group having an influence on the style of play.  I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Knight Otu

Soon?

Update?


Horray!


----------



## Sagiro

*Re: Yeah*



			
				Axeboy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, 'maturity' isn't quite the correct word for what I meant, but I find that my vocabulary is frequently lacking the correct words; I think I used the 'mature' because Sagiro used 'adolescent'.  Perhaps '...for his more philosophical players...' is a better way to convey the meaning than '...for his more mature players...'.
> 
> You're certainly right, though, about the size of the group having an influence on the style of play.  I hadn't thought of that. *




I absolutely don't want this thread to get derailed into a discussion about my story hour, but I'll say one last thing as a point of clarification:  I used "adolescent" to describe my own comparative writing skills, not to describe my campaign or my players (who are both mature and philosophical) in any way. 

It's hard to gauge how "good" (whatever that means) a D&D game is from its Story Hour.  I wasn't trying to measure the quality of Sep's campaign, really, though the evidence is that it's amazing.  I was commenting on his ability to write compelling dialogue and narrative, to make his characters live and breathe on the page, to make me want to keep reading at 2:00 AM, long after I should have gone to bed.   

-Sagiro


----------



## tleilaxu

i had been off and on these messageboards since pre-3e, and over a period of weeks or months i came across threads discussing "the paladin and the succubus". after coming across offhand comments about this, i finally found sepulchrave's thread, which he hadn't updated for months. I posted that he either didn't come around much or was one sadistic MOFO (this was right when he picked it back up, with mostin entering the stage declaring demonic presences!)

hopefully you've had time to game a few more sessions and have more to entertain us with! 

ps Sepulchrave: If you have any maps or other extras please lay them on us


----------



## Avarice

*Re: Re: Re: Word .doc comparisions?*



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have a Word doc that includes OOG comments made by Sep. I'll be happy to email it to anyone who emails me at the address in my profile. I make no claim to having cleaned it up much; cut-n-paste only. (I have a folder at my work computer marked "Story Hours" for docs of the story hours of PC, Sagiro, Wulf, Kid Charlamagne, and Sepulgrave.  )
> 
> *




Well, to be accurate, I did include _some_ of the OOG comments; mostly just the end-notes, though.  I also included Lombard's post on the Church of Oronthon.  And being the anal-retentive fellow that I am, I put in an index.

edit: Almost forgot: I also put the paladin/succubus posts that he made in the general forum in at the beginning.  Makes for a nice introduction.


----------



## Inez Hull

> "Soon" also happens to be one of my favorite Yes songs





And also one oy my favourite My Bloody Valentine songs.


Oh, and BTW, Bump.

This Story Hour deserves to not only be on the first page but also the top of the first page.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

I agree with the rest.  This story hour is simply the best.    Seriously, Sepulchrave, even if you don't want to write a book based on The Heretic Of Wyre, you ought to consider going into the field period.  

You have incredible skill in bringing your characters and world to life, and your writing talents are by far the best I've seen with only a few notable exceptions, like Tolkien, and in my opinion you match even him.


----------



## linnorm

Great story!!

[daily bump]


----------



## ForceUser

Welcome back Sep, we've missed our fix


----------



## thallone

Soon? Now? Bump?


----------



## Thorntangle

C'mon back, Sep! At least give us a teaser.


----------



## grodog

*Even just one little infernal name would be nice*


----------



## Jeremy

Yay!  Continued!

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24127


----------



## Axeboy

*Re: Re: Yeah*



			
				Sagiro said:
			
		

> *
> I absolutely don't want this thread to get derailed into a discussion about my story hour, but I'll say one last thing as a point of clarification:  I used "adolescent" to describe my own comparative writing skills, not to describe my campaign or my players (who are both mature and philosophical) in any way.
> 
> It's hard to gauge how "good" (whatever that means) a D&D game is from its Story Hour.  I wasn't trying to measure the quality of Sep's campaign, really, though the evidence is that it's amazing.  I was commenting on his ability to write compelling dialogue and narrative, to make his characters live and breathe on the page, to make me want to keep reading at 2:00 AM, long after I should have gone to bed.
> 
> -Sagiro *




Having just read some of the new story hour stuff Sagiro and Sep put up (and the above), I see where I misunderstood.  I also didn't mean to imply that the players aren't mature or philosophical--the mood just seems to be lighter and less serious in the Company and DoD campaigns than in this.

This is why I usually just stick to lurking...


----------



## tleilaxu

For those that don't follow the link above:

The title of the new thread is "The Rape fo Morne"


----------



## tleilaxu

kazaam


----------



## darkbard

too good not to be on the 1st page, so ... bump!


----------

